# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Live video coverage on the gunfight involving explosives in Watertown, Massachusetts

## sailingaway

http://t.co/Y0PzluoQg2

BuzzFeed News ‏@BuzzFeedNews now
Live video coverage on the gunfight involving explosives in Watertown, Massachusetts: http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th...oston_Marathon … (@patrickdehahn)

----------


## sailingaway

Blogs of War ‏@BlogsofWar now
Boston scanner - "We have multiple locations of devices"

----------


## sailingaway

Amy ‏@CAAmyO now
RT “@somethingfishie: @alertnewengland: @ProvFireVideos Crazy scene in Watertown shots fired and some type of bombs  pic.twitter.com/XLNm92f6yH



https://twitter.com/ProvFireVideos/s...762369/photo/1

----------


## sailingaway

m4rg1n4L ‏@marg1nal now
live feed from channel 7 in Boston shootout/incident right now --> http://www1.whdh.com/video/7newslive

----------


## sailingaway

UPI.com ‏@UPI 3m
RT @universalhub: Captured suspect in ambulance on his way to Beth Israel (hospital)

but I think that is the MIT guy

----------


## sailingaway

Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
RT @Wej12 Scanner: FBI arrives on scene of massive Boston-area gunfight. http://ow.ly/kdaZx

----------


## Anti Federalist

I don't savvy this twitter speak...what am I reading here?

----------


## Anti Federalist

19 April...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

https://twitter.com/KevinTakumi

BOSTON: BREAKING NEWS - 'MASSIVE EXPLOSIONS, GRENADES AND SHOTS FIRED' REPORTED ON POLICE SCANNER! MULTIPLE OFFICERS DOWN! #911BUFF

BOSTON UNDER ATTACK! ONE SUSPECT IN CUSTODY. SECOND ON A FOOT PURSUIT THROWING GRENADES ON POLICE!

----------


## sailingaway

Leslie Dowd ‏@LADowd now
MAP: Only 2 miles from MIT to #Watertown firefight. See also: Fenway, Marathon finish line... #Boston is SMALL: pic.twitter.com/BDTmwVoNVv

----------


## FriedChicken

Thank you for the updates Sailing. 

What in the world is going on ...

----------


## Texan4Life



----------


## sailingaway

live video will be slow going, they feel the need to fill the space between events with noise

http://www1.whdh.com/video/7newslive

----------


## sailingaway

Boston police scanner: http://t.co/fbbRjaS1KS

----------


## sailingaway

*Blake Campbell ‏@bcampbell23 now
Grenades, IED's, automatic weapons, police suv stolen, and they're telling police to retreat. This is insane. #watertown*

----------


## sailingaway

*Patriot Lemonade ‏@PatriotLemonade 18s
Full SWAT on scene at #Watertown moving toward area where shots were fired. Residents reporting explosions and 100's of shots. #MITShooting*

----------


## sailingaway

*Reg Saddler ‏@zaibatsu now
RT @140elect: Friend of friend in #Watertown - shootout outside his apartment. Live pictures: @AKitz*

Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz 30s
Site of the bomb explosion on laurel st. bomb detectors are out #mitshooting #boston #mit pic.twitter.com/jjsqynbbzL

https://twitter.com/AKitz/status/325...832768/photo/1

----------


## CPUd

Talking about a 2nd suspect on the radio...

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz 15m
Dark video of black Benz in shoot out with Watertown on laurel st PD #mitshooting #boston #mit  http://yfrog.us/1fu2xpnryybxwjqpdtnynwdaz …

 Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz 17m
Green accord license: 116GC7 involved  in shooting. Crashed cop car windows shot out. 62 laurel #mitshooting #boston pic.twitter.com/BHFvp42UkC



 Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz 21m
Crashed cop car with all windows shot out in our driveway #mit #boston #shooting pic.twitter.com/70B9daEc30


 Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz 22m
PD claiming IED's on the street. Everyone stay off of laurel st. #mit #boston #shooting #bomb*

here's his twitter profile so you can check his tweets: https://twitter.com/AKitz

----------


## sailingaway

*Tammy Bruce ‏@HeyTammyBruce now
Whoa RT @katiezez: In Watertown. Cop just said, "If you want to live, get off your cell phone."*

----------


## sailingaway

*Samuel Minter ‏@abulsme now
I have CNN on now, but Twitter is by far the more rapidly moving info by far, even if you have to take with the requisite pile of salt.*

*amandafraga ‏@amandafraga now
RT @laurieallee: Tonight on Twitter we've all just witnessed the end of Cable TV news. #MITShooting #Watertown*

----------


## sailingaway

*Tammy Bruce ‏@HeyTammyBruce now
GAH!! MT @Elconservador1: Police scanner just said the 2nd suspect may not have been caught ordered maintain search. multiple explosives*

----------


## RM918

This is absolutely bonkers. Thing that worries me is this seems very paramilitary, AND it's happened right after midnight on April 19th, the media was blaring about something happening on 'Patriots Day' earlier and this may just be the right-wing extremist scapegoat they've been waiting for. Extremely convenient, wondering how this is all going to turn out.

----------


## sailingaway

*Anonymous ‏@AnonOpsLegion now
#Mitshooting CONFIRMED: Second suspect is still at large, police resetting parameter in Watertown*

----------


## fr33

I think a Bearcat just rolled through.

----------


## sailingaway

*
jonarogers Jonathan Rogers 3m
@thematthewkeys image of suspect on ground pic.twitter.com/u36i8IfRU9*

https://twitter.com/jonarogers/statu...244864/photo/1
Well, it's SOMEONE anyhow.

----------


## The Northbreather

Recap anyone? 
Anything confirmed?

----------


## sailingaway

*tollie williams ‏@tollie 6m
I refuse to live-tweet, but the summary is: officer shot, two suspects, police SUV stolen, 1 in custody, police calling in robot for other.*

I asked what he meant by robot and he said it was a bomb robot 

*tollie williams ‏@tollie now
@usernamenuse Bomb robot. Presumably with x-ray capabilities to check for suicide vest.*

I think what he heard on scanner is that a bomb robot was coming, the xray part is his guess

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
LIVE: Children's Hospital in Boston, Massachusetts is on lockdown, unclear why - http://bit.ly/YLeUf3  via @TheMatthewKeys*

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz now
Backpacks left on laurel st. Bomb squad is out #mit #mitshooting #boston pic.twitter.com/0A3Mjmshkz*

This is the guy whose apartment is overlooking some of the action

----------


## Inkblots

Good heavens, uniformed military personnel are patrolling the perimeter:

*Josh Brogadir ‏@joshbNECN
Soldiers walking around perimeter established on Mt. Auburn St Watertown #necn pic.twitter.com/Lht23xzFvj*

----------


## sailingaway

*Rania Khalek ‏@RaniaKhalek now
Several officers, guns drawn backing away from suspect lying face down on ground limbs spread. http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th...oston_Marathon … #mitshooting #boston*

----------


## CPUd

Mt. Auburn St is where they set up their command post

----------


## 2young2vote

Seems too coincidental that they are NOT related.  I suppose it is possible, but it seems unlikely in my opinion.

----------


## sailingaway

> Good heavens, uniformed military are patrolling the perimeter:
> 
> *Josh Brogadir ‏@joshbNECN
> Soldiers walking around perimeter established on Mt. Auburn St Watertown #necn pic.twitter.com/Lht23xzFvj*


Better be national guard. Posse comitatus

But then, NDAA.

----------


## Texan4Life

Another pic from twitter... window shot wonder who this guy is

----------


## sailingaway

possibly related:

Halo Efekti ‏@haloefekti now
‘Police Wanted suspects' photos now on billboards around Boston. http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BIK7vCLCUAAqaPV.jpg …’ http://qote.me/RDd15o  +MITshooting police killed

----------


## Inkblots

> Better be national guard. Posse comitatus
> 
> But then, NDAA.


That's just what I'm worried about.

----------


## fr33

They said they just arrested a guy for having a backpack. His friend is there talking to reporters.

----------


## sailingaway

*WCVB-TV Boston ‏@WCVB now
WCVB Designer Shane Windstorm reports uniformed personnel removed on a gurney toward an ambulance in Watertown.  Conscious and talking*

----------


## sailingaway

*WCVB-TV Boston ‏@WCVB now
WCVB Designer Shane Windstorm reports uniformed personnel removed on a gurney toward an ambulance in Watertown.  Conscious and talking*

----------


## Texan4Life

AKitz Andrew Kitzenberg 10m
Backpacks left on laurel st. Bomb squad is out #mit #mitshooting #boston pic.twitter.com/0A3Mjmshkz

----------


## bolil

And now chaos returns to its source.

----------


## sailingaway

This higher res shot of the marathon suspect belongs in the other thread but I don't want to look for it right now:



https://twitter.com/AntDeRosa/status...912129/photo/1

----------


## sailingaway

*Guillermo Jimenez ‏@tracesofreality now
Overheard on police scanner: local hospital on "code black". Can anyone translate? #MIT #Watertown #Boston http://audio5.radioreference.com/446184308*

----------


## sailingaway

*Russian Market ‏@russian_market now
Arrest happening. Is this one of the two Boston bomber suspects? (h/t @sethmnookin) --> pic.twitter.com/QByp1IPBvt*

----------


## supermario21

Any sort of crisis, could be a bomb threat.

----------


## sailingaway

*~heidilore~ ‏@ParanormalAR now
RT @sethmnookin: Reporter next to me just said on phone "Smell of gunpowder is overwhelming." There is absolutely no smell of gunpowder.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Randy Kessler ‏@BarryNMooch now
How do those $#@!s have grenades and autotmatic weapons, and I can't buy a box of 22 or 223 Ammo at Wal Mart?*

----------


## Petar

Here's what I've gathered, not sure if it's 100% accurate.

Ok, so after the officer got shot at MIT, there was a carjacking in Watertown, and when cops responded the carjackers were shooting at them and throwing grenades before the carjackers barrelled past them and got away?

Also, some kid was arrested for having a backpack and was released shortly after. 

Some robots are looking for unexploded bombs on the street.

----------


## bolil

Any info on the devices?  Pressure cookers?

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
LIVE: State Police say they're dealing with "multiple scenes" in Watertown and Cambridge - http://bit.ly/11jwbKG  via @TheMatthewKeys*

and apparently there is a bomb threat at a hospital.

----------


## sailingaway

*Halo Efekti ‏@haloefekti now
Boston http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th...oston_Marathon … says guy who was in police custody released, taken because had backpack*

----------


## The Northbreather

sensationalism gone wild or what?

----------


## CPUd

> Any info on the devices?  Pressure cookers?


I don't think they know what the devices are yet, or if they exist; the bomb squad has to look inside the backpacks.

----------


## sailingaway

*Seth Mnookin ‏@sethmnookin now
"Second vehicle being deployed at Dexter and Nichols." Appears Swat truck I just tweeted headed there. It's a Boston PD special ops truck.*

----------


## Texan4Life

> *~heidilore~ ‏@ParanormalAR now
> RT @sethmnookin: Reporter next to me just said on phone "Smell of gunpowder is overwhelming." There is absolutely no smell of gunpowder.*





> *Randy Kessler ‏@BarryNMooch now
> How do those $#@!s have grenades and autotmatic weapons, and I can't buy a box of 22 or 223 Ammo at Wal Mart?*


lol

----------


## Anti Federalist

Sounds like a cop circle jerk and cluster $#@!, so far.

----------


## sailingaway

*Herbert Drewver ‏@FigDrewton now
"All units 189 Mass Ave, report of a male placing a device in a trench"*

----------


## sailingaway

*Official Whacko Bird ‏@ApacheFreedom now
I bet everyone in that neighborhood right now wishes they had an AR15 with at least a 30 round mag. #shamelessguntweet*

----------


## Texan4Life

> KevinPMcLaughlinJrJD ‏@jrmpk316 2m
> 
> Channel 5 video dropping F bombs, anchors apologize, I think it will be forgiven under the circumstances #Watertown #MIT #Boston


lol

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN International reporter explaining why he is reporting from THE MARATHON SITE instead of Watertown.

CNN sucks.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Gotta fly out of that madhouse tomorrow...thinking of making a "I'm not Chris Dorner" type sign for my travel backpack.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Herbert Drewver ‏@FigDrewton now
> "All units 189 Mass Ave, report of a male placing a device in a trench"*


$#@!...they'll be chasing down every person throwing a Dunkin Donuts cup into a trash can.

Observing...

----------


## The Northbreather

Turn off your cell phones citizen.

Turn  off your camera.

Turn off your minds

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> $#@!...they'll be chasing down every person throwing a Dunkin Donuts cup into a trash can.
> 
> Observing...


Just how would they handle a 20 or 50 man team, this is crazy...

----------


## sailingaway

*RT ‏@RT_com 15m
BREAKING UPDATE: Hospital in #Watertown now under code black which is "bomb threat" via @MichaelSkolnik http://on.rt.com/s1s07i*

----------


## The Northbreather

> $#@!...they'll be chasing down every person throwing a Dunkin Donuts cup into a trash can.
> 
> Observing...


Ban males!

----------


## sailingaway

> Turn off your cell phones citezen.
> 
> Turn  off your camera.
> 
> Turn off your minds


did someone already post this?

*Sarah Bebe ❀☮Ⓛⓞⓥⓔ☮❀ ‏@zbleumoon now
▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄ NOW!   
#BREAKING #LIVE ~ CHAOS IN MASS.!!! 
http://huff.to/17ubCMs  #WATERTOWN
TURN OFF CELL PHONES! 
1 SUSPECT ARRESTED!*

----------


## sailingaway

*Jaclyn Reiss ‏@JaclynReiss now
Sudden swarm of police filing down dexter ave*

----------


## sailingaway

*TheRealRustyOToole! ‏@RustyOToole now
Someone should tell the MIT shooter(s) that #automaticweapons and grenades are illegal. Also tell em that MIT is a #GunFreeZone. #UniteBlue*

----------


## sailingaway

*Bazinga 021 IR ‏@PersianFarzad now
Iran condemns bombing attacks in Boston & expresses sympathy for the victims. http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2013/04...on-explosions/ …
#boston*

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN really pushing the danger of cell phones here

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz now
A dozen officer going into our yard at 62 laurel st. #mitshooting #mit #boston pic.twitter.com/JiGvamx8Ze*

----------


## sailingaway

*Mike Urban ‏@mju1983 now
LOTS of gunfire now.
http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th...oston_Marathon 
#Watertown*

----------


## sailingaway

*David F'n Mcnabb ‏@DavidMcnabb1 now
Yo: 
“@HeathMayo: SCANNER: “Ya gotta get outta here. There’s an active shooter here with an active explosive. Go!””*

----------


## sailingaway

*Seth Mnookin ‏@sethmnookin now
Line of cops walking down Dexter Rd is now well over 100.
 Retweeted by Eric Amey*

----------


## sailingaway

*Monica Guzman ‏@moniguzman now
A thread on @reddit is gathering updates. Again, all new info, use judgment. Timeline evolving: http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comment...tes_of_boston/ … #watertown
 Retweeted b*

----------


## sailingaway

*Michelle Malkin ‏@michellemalkin now
Police "making entry" into house on 14 Hazel.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Heath Mayo ‏@HeathMayo now
#Breaking - San Francisco International Airport now being evacuated, reason unknown. #SFO*

----------


## sailingaway

*Francesca Bharati ‏@Frandelion now
Terminal 2, which at this present time is flights out to Boston at #SFO has been evacuated due to small fire #fb*

----------


## The Northbreather

Sounds like a cop was shot which means a "take no prisoners" unspoken directive with added nerves from the marathon and some media frenzy thrown in....

----------


## CPUd

> *RT ‏@RT_com 15m
> BREAKING UPDATE: Hospital in #Watertown now under code black which is "bomb threat" via @MichaelSkolnik http://on.rt.com/s1s07i*


The other day, someone from one of the Boston hospitals said "Code White" was a bomb threat.

Someone just got ran over by a car.

"Long guns" are being used by the suspect

----------


## Texan4Life

> *Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz now
> A dozen officer going into our yard at 62 laurel st. #mitshooting #mit #boston pic.twitter.com/JiGvamx8Ze*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz now
> A dozen officer going into our yard at 62 laurel st. #mitshooting #mit #boston pic.twitter.com/JiGvamx8Ze*


Keep your damn dog inside Andrew.

----------


## sailingaway

*SHEEPDOG REPORT ‏@SHEEPDOGREPORT now
Boston Police are saying they are losing control in Watertown... Moving press out*

great, the governor can call national guard. Governor.

----------


## The Northbreather

And 

the sky is falling

the sky is falling - twitter

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Michelle Malkin ‏@michellemalkin now
> Police "making entry" into house on 14 Hazel.*


Ah, the terse verbiage of a police state gone mad.

----------


## sailingaway

*Max Blumenthal ‏@MaxBlumenthal now
SWAT making entry into 14 Hazel, second floor behind cover right now #scanner #Watertown*

*Joe Biden's Garden ‏@davilch now
If I heard the address right this is the house they are clearing. https://t.co/LIL16YPjKr*

----------


## fr33

*Seth Mnookin ‏@sethmnookin 2m
"Civilians are cleared out of house. All officers be aware long guns were used. I want cover!"*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *SHEEPDOG REPORT ‏@SHEEPDOGREPORT now
> Boston Police are saying they are losing control in Watertown... Moving press out*


Yah, "moving press out"...

----------


## TheTexan

> Just how would they handle a 20 or 50 man team, this is crazy...


Yes, that's what I was thinking earlier as well.  This was, what, 2 people?  And the cops it seems for all their bearcats and MRAP's have accomplished little other than adding to the chaos.

Though, for a 20 or 50 man team they would probably call in the military

----------


## sailingaway

*~heidilore~ ‏@ParanormalAR now
RT @Afterseven: Scanner now reports pedestrian run down....hrmmmm*

----------


## TheTexan

> Sounds like a cop was shot which means a "take no prisoners" unspoken directive with added nerves from the marathon and some media frenzy thrown in....


Yep.  I'll be very surprised if there are no innocents shot, or at least shot at

----------


## fr33

*Seth Mnookin ‏@sethmnookin 27s
Scanner and on scene chatter makes clear that still lots of confusion. If this was daytime=total chaos, definite traffic casualties.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz now
Bullet hole through our wall and the chair #mitshooting #mit #boston pic.twitter.com/1MyuMduM7T*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Though, for a 20 or 50 man team they would probably call in the military*


Assuming any of that team stuck around long enough.

----------


## sailingaway

*Jeff ‏@MooseOfReason now
Scanner:  15 shots fired.*

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Yes, that's what I was thinking earlier as well.  This was, what, 2 people?  And the cops it seems for all their bearcats and MRAP's have accomplished little other than adding to the chaos.
> 
> Though, for a 20 or 50 man team they would probably call in the military


A well organized team would not all be in a single place.  I could imagine lots of collateral damage...would not be pretty.  Police would be scrambling shooting at anything that moves.  Scary $#@!.

----------


## sailingaway

*Zach Green ‏@140elect now
Police Scanner reports shots fired at Aberdeen and Mt Auburn. That's entrance to Mt. Auburn Cemetery. Peaceful place. #Watertown*

----------


## The Northbreather

> Ah, the terse verbiage of a police state gone mad.


The individuals subsequently......

----------


## sailingaway

*Bill Postmus ‏@billpostmus 9s
#BREAKING one marathon bombing suspect has been caught according to the Boston Globe. https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/stat...31954125168641 … #BostonMarathon*

sorry, I'm just putting it all in one place or I miss stuff. But it could be related anyhow.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

CNN is lost...just lost...scrambling for any info...lost, I tell ya.

----------


## The Northbreather

> *Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz now
> Bullet hole through our wall and the chair #mitshooting #mit #boston pic.twitter.com/1MyuMduM7T*


That's news coverage!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

*Sean Kelly ‏@SeanKellyTV now
More armored vehicles arriving at scene from Boston Police.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
FBI releases new photos of Boston bombing suspects leaving the scene - @FBIBoston http://1.usa.gov/12qyPjj  via @BreakingNews*

----------


## wormyguy

Could we say that the "armored vehicles" simply give the perps more time to get away or put more people in danger while the police bring them out of storage?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> That's news coverage!!!!


Damn, hope it wasn't a forum member, you know they would have been in that chair at the computer...for sure.

----------


## sailingaway

*Heather Marsh ‏@GeorgieBC now
Boston Police, Fire and EMS Live Audio Feed almost 80,000 listeners keeps crashing.
#Watertown #MITshooting #Boston*

----------


## The Northbreather

> Damn, hope it wasn't a forum member, you know they would have been in that chair at the computer...for sure.


You know I was just thinking the same.

----------


## TheTexan

> *Bill Postmus ‏@billpostmus 9s
> #BREAKING one marathon bombing suspect has been caught according to the Boston Globe. https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/stat...31954125168641 … #BostonMarathon*
> 
> sorry, I'm just putting it all in one place or I miss stuff. But it could be related anyhow.



"One Marathon bombing suspect has been caught, and another is on the loose in Watertown after a firefight with police, officials said."

Well.  If this is true, goodbye gun rights LOL.

----------


## sailingaway

Andrew Ba Tran ‏@abtran now
Dozens of police cars driving near. Big command truck setting up in nearby parking lot by Arsenal Mall. pic.twitter.com/VSoxab5v0m

----------


## sailingaway

*Official Whacko Bird ‏@ApacheFreedom now
some please give @jaketapper a phone with a twitter feed so he knows wtf is really going on @cnnbrk @CNN*

----------


## dancjm

> "One Marathon bombing suspect has been caught, and another is on the loose in Watertown after a firefight with police, officials said."
> 
> Well.  If this is true, goodbye gun rights LOL.


The one in custody was shot and is now dead.

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
RT @7News BREAKING: From 7's Steve Cooper: According to source, 1 suspect dead, 2nd person on run.*

----------


## TheTexan

> The one in custody was shot and is now dead.


How convenient :/

----------


## TheTexan

RIP 2nd amendment.  Thou shall be missed.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> The one in custody was shot and is now dead.


You have a link?

----------


## CPUd

> CNN is lost...just lost...scrambling for any info...lost, I tell ya.





> Heather Marsh ‏@GeorgieBC now
> Boston Police, Fire and EMS Live Audio Feed almost 80,000 listeners keeps crashing.
> #Watertown #MITshooting #Boston


This.  People turning off the TV.

----------


## Texan4Life

Tubes are now coming in...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHjRRhdI-Ag

----------


## mad cow

> You have a link?


Ch 7 news reported it.

----------


## dancjm

> You have a link?


No, only just confirmed.

Not sure if this has been mentioned also, but these two are the bombing suspects according to the BostonGlobe.

https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/stat...31954125168641

----------


## fr33

> *Bill Postmus ‏@billpostmus 9s
> #BREAKING one marathon bombing suspect has been caught according to the Boston Globe. https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/stat...31954125168641  #BostonMarathon*
> 
> sorry, I'm just putting it all in one place or I miss stuff. But it could be related anyhow.


Notice how in the Boston Globe's tweet they say it's "official" but in the news story they link to every official they ask will not confirm this is related to the marathon.

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Kaczynski ‏@BuzzFeedAndrew now
RT @jessbidgood: State Police spox says 2 suspects have been "accounted for" in Watertown but they don't know how many there are in all*

----------


## CPUd

Light-skinned male. Assault rifle and possibly explosives.  Armed and extremely dangerous.

----------


## sailingaway

black or greay hoodie? You decide.  Dorner truck possibilities:

*New American Media ‏@American_Media_ now
"White male, black hoodie, black curly hair, possibly with an assault rifle, should be considered extremely armed & dangerous"
2:43am Boston

 Heather Marsh ‏@GeorgieBC now
"Light skinned white male, black curly hair, grey hoodie, possibly with assault rifle and explosives" #Watertown #MITshooting #Boston*

----------


## sailingaway

*Edward Harrison ‏@edwardnh 4m
RT @levanrami: Uncut: Shootout between, suspects in Watertown http://bit.ly/17Krrlj*

----------


## sailingaway

*Joe Rogan ‏@joerogan now
It's absolutely fascinating watching how much faster news about what's happening in Boston is showing on twitter as opposed to TV*

----------


## CPUd

The suspect still outstanding is the guy with the white hat "from the photos"

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
RT @TheMatthewKeys Dispatcher described suspect as white male, black curly hair, wearing grey hoodie, armed and dangerous*

people on twitter think that means the marathon suspect with the hat on backwards, Boston Globe is saying Watertown is related to marathon, others say no. You pick

----------


## sailingaway

*T. Becket Adams ‏@BecketAdams now
#MassScanner: "Could have an IED explosive device on him. Use extreme caution."*

----------


## CPUd

> *Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
> RT @TheMatthewKeys Dispatcher described suspect as white male, black curly hair, wearing grey hoodie, armed and dangerous*
> 
> people on twitter think that means the marathon suspect with the hat on backwards, Boston Globe is saying Watertown is related to marathon, others say no. You pick


Yeah, I just heard it on the radio.  They said it was the guy "from the photos"


Someone sitting in a red truck now, not moving...

----------


## sailingaway

*MASS STATE POLICE ‏@MassStatePolice now
Repeat--media should NOT go to Arsenal. Media should stage at Brighton Barracks FOR NOW. That might change but you can wait there*

----------


## sailingaway

*Melissa Kirst ‏@MelissaKirst now
Police scanner says at large suspect is subject in white hat in FBI photos. #Watertown #Boston*

----------


## The Goat

Awful Announcing ‏@awfulannouncing 26m

Jake Tapper now holding up an iPad because CNN can't produce pictures of the suspects on screen.

----------


## sailingaway

*Al Murray ‏@ajhmurray 3h
Attention US news networks!: each time you compare a scene "to Baghdad" you make a different point you might have missed.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Wesley Lowery ‏@WesleyLowery now
Local here telling stories of being pulled from houses. Each person in homes being laid on ground, questioned by officers*

also looters are raiding houses open in West, TX. Sick.

----------


## sailingaway

I asked where he heard this:

*Adam Rivers ‏@adamrivers now
Missing Brown University student Sunil Tripathi has just been confirmed as the person they are looking for #Watertown*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Wesley Lowery ‏@WesleyLowery now
> Local here telling stories of being pulled from houses. Each person in homes being laid on ground, questioned by officers*
> 
> also looters are raiding houses open in West, TX. Sick.


Freedom.

----------


## Mani

> I asked where he heard this:
> 
> *Adam Rivers ‏@adamrivers now
> Missing Brown University student Sunil Tripathi has just been confirmed as the person they are looking for #Watertown*



That's an Indian name....Oh $#@!.

----------


## sailingaway

*David F'n Mcnabb ‏@DavidMcnabb1 now
YO: 
“@joebrooks: !!!!!!!!!!!! RT @ghughesca: BPD scanner has identified the names : Suspect 1: Mike Mulugeta Suspect 2: Sunil Tripathi”*

twitter consensus

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I asked where he heard this:
> 
> *Adam Rivers ‏@adamrivers now
> Missing Brown University student Sunil Tripathi has just been confirmed as the person they are looking for #Watertown*


So, now we're off the hook for the time being, while the system lashes out in blind rage at some furriners?

They'll be back to us soon enough.

----------


## UpperDecker

> I asked where he heard this:
> 
> *Adam Rivers ‏@adamrivers now
> Missing Brown University student Sunil Tripathi has just been confirmed as the person they are looking for #Watertown*


So it was him, good find by whoever put that one together.

----------


## mad cow

> I asked where he heard this:
> 
> *Adam Rivers ‏@adamrivers now
> Missing Brown University student Sunil Tripathi has just been confirmed as the person they are looking for #Watertown*


Saw a picture of him in a Che T-shirt.So much for pinning it on 'right wingers'.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Saw a picture of him in a Che T-shirt.So much for pinning it on 'right wingers'.


The organs will spin Che into some kind of right winger hero...watch.

----------


## fr33

*Seth Mnookin ‏@sethmnookin 3m
"One more suspect at large. Two accounted for should be revised. One accounted for. One at large." - state police PIO.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That's an Indian name....Oh $#@!.


Or Pakistani?

----------


## fr33

*Seth Mnookin ‏@sethmnookin 3m
Mass transit police injured. Explosives deployed against officers. At least one more who we are looking for. Not confirming condition."*

----------


## sailingaway

*RT ‏@RT_com now
Residents of #Watertown being told to roll up windows, lock doors, stay inside while one suspect still at large http://on.rt.com/s1s07i* 

*Ryan Schulteis ‏@RyanSchulteis now
Swat team lined up here in the Watertown Mall parking lot pic.twitter.com/jquJYHlZbU*

https://twitter.com/RyanSchulteis/st...197504/photo/1

----------


## MRK

> The organs will spin Che into some kind of right winger hero...watch.


"Che, an inspiration for violent anti-government revolutionaries across the world..."

----------


## sailingaway

*Heather Marsh ‏@GeorgieBC 7s
"Suspect is running toward N Beacon St" "Maintain perimeter" "Foot pursuit" #Watertown #MITshooting #Boston*

----------


## CPUd

He's on the run "maintain perimeter"

----------


## dancjm

> Or Pakistani?


Bingo.

Drone blowback.

----------


## sailingaway

*Samuel Minter ‏@abulsme now
RT @MileHighBecky: Tripathi's poor parents. First you think your kid is missing, then dead and now, just kidding, he's a mass murderer.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
RT @7News BREAKING: Steve Cooper: According to law enforcement source: The 2 suspects are the #BostonMarathon suspects FBI are looking for.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Heather Marsh ‏@GeorgieBC now
"Cyprus and Dexter foot pursuit need units to head over right away ONLY SWAT ASSETS" #Watertown #MITshooting #Boston*

----------


## wormyguy

> Bingo.
> 
> Drone blowback.


Nope, it's Hindu Indian.

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
Bomb squad just arrived on Arsenal St in Watertown.  pic.twitter.com/WwXWzceYwd - @davidwade via @cbsboston*

----------


## sailingaway

*hierry ‏@tcote 2m
WCVB says suspect number 2 (Sunil Tripathi) is outstanding, might be leaving trail of explosives: http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th...oston_Marathon … #Watertown*

----------


## fr33

Wow there are a ton of Mike Mulugeta's on facebook. I wouldn't have thought it so.

----------


## sailingaway

*Philip Klein ‏@philipaklein now
Here's an ABC news story from a few weeks ago on search for missing Sunil Tripathi http://abcn.ws/11HPSfm*

----------


## Lafayette

WTF? i thought the guy in the white hat turned himself in, saying he wasn't the bomber.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Bingo.
> 
> Drone blowback.


I cannot post what I would think or say, if it were to come to light that this fellow had family smoked by a US drone.

----------


## Mani

> Nope, it's Hindu Indian.


Yes Hindu Indian...Very Hindu name...

----------


## sailingaway

*HeyTammyBruce Tammy Bruce 2m
Earlier today from Twitter & Reddit on Sunil Tripathi pic.twitter.com/TdPKk9kfQV*

https://twitter.com/HeyTammyBruce/st...345856/photo/1

----------


## fr33

> WTF? i thought the guy in the white hat turned himself in, saying he wasn't the bomber.


You're thinking of the other white hat. These are supposedly the ones from the FBI video.

----------


## sailingaway

*Lee S ‏@LJSearles 3m
POLICE: "Back up, back up explosives everywhere" "Bag of grenades" http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th...oston_Marathon … #watertown #MIT*

----------


## hardrightedge

They just showed the arrest video of the first suspect on cnn...looked like dark hat guy from the photos released earlier....

----------


## UpperDecker



----------


## sailingaway

*Guillermo Jimenez ‏@tracesofreality now
Sunil Tripathi, Suspect 2, in pursuit. SWAT closing in. I'd be shocked if he makes it out alive, or to trial #watertown #bostonbombing*

I hope Bosten PD is better than L.A. PD but in this case it's not like burning someone who isn't shooting at the time alive because it is going to get dark. These PD are in danger.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "Che, an inspiration for violent anti-government revolutionaries across the world..."


You have good understanding Comrade Citizen.

----------


## UpperDecker

> *Guillermo Jimenez ‏@tracesofreality now
> Sunil Tripathi, Suspect 2, in pursuit. SWAT closing in. I'd be shocked if he makes it out alive, or to trial #watertown #bostonbombing*
> 
> I hope Bosten PD is better than L.A. PD but in this case it's not like burning someone who isn't shooting at the time alive because it is going to get dark. These PD are in danger.


And there is that, dead people can't speak....

----------


## Mani

http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/fa...-appeal-347673

----------


## sailingaway

> 


That could be bunk but a congressman has put in some kind of bill against 'black powder'

----------


## Lafayette

> 


Interesting...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *HeyTammyBruce Tammy Bruce 2m
> Earlier today from Twitter & Reddit on Sunil Tripathi pic.twitter.com/TdPKk9kfQV*
> 
> https://twitter.com/HeyTammyBruce/st...345856/photo/1


Vegetarian?

----------


## sailingaway

*Name ‏@kylejack now
Suspect thought to be in Arsenal Ct apartments https://maps.google.com/maps?q=arsen...gl=us&t=h&z=19 … #Watertown*

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=arsen...gl=us&t=h&z=19

----------


## UpperDecker

> That could be bunk but a congressman has put in some kind of bill against 'black powder'


Yeah, but it is an interesting thing to keep in mind nonetheless.

----------


## Mani

> 


WTF is this???

----------


## sailingaway

*Matthew Keys ‏@TheMatthewKeys now
NBC News: A pressure cooker was found at the Watertown crime scene*

----------


## UpperDecker

> WTF is this???


Something I randomly came up on while perusing Twitter.

https://twitter.com/jpchavez/status/325143517036941312

----------


## sailingaway

*Bill Postmus ‏@billpostmus now
This is heartbreaking. Sunil's family made a video asking him to come home. http://youtu.be/t12tfTJ10bU  via @fmanjoo #BostonBombers*

*Mike Urban ‏@mju1983 now
LOL RT “@Yowan: Hey LAPD, see how Boston police aren't randomly shooting at everyone? Try it sometime.” @LAPD*

----------


## sailingaway

Someone on twitter properly reminded people that the names are of SUSPECTS only

----------


## Mani

> *Matthew Keys ‏@TheMatthewKeys now
> NBC News: A pressure cooker was found at the Watertown crime scene*



Well looks like this whole thing is nicely gift wrapped...Case closed...

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
RT @SeanKellyTV Boston SWAT jumping off armored vehicle on Arsenal Street. pic.twitter.com/64ghSgxFfE*
I'll take her word for it...

----------


## Anti Federalist

A vegetarian, straight A college student, with Indian parents and a fondness for Che Guevara, or at least his image on a shirt.

Not fitting the "right wing lunatic" mold so far.

----------


## sailingaway

*Zach Green ‏@140elect 8s
Tweets from 25 reporters and others on the scene in #Watertown https://twitter.com/dannysullivan/watertown*

----------


## UpperDecker

Article about the pic I posted, pretty interesting.

http://www.ibtimes.com/4chan-false-f...riday-1202073#

----------


## sailingaway

*susantran ‏@susantran now
This armored vehicle with rifle-wielding officers hanging off sides is making rounds up and down #ArsenalSt.  http://twitpic.com/ckcxiu*

----------


## TheTexan

> A vegetarian, straight A college student, with Indian parents and a fondness for Che Guevara, or at least his image on a shirt.
> 
> Not fitting the "right wing lunatic" mold so far.


Considering his penchant for guns and explosives, I think the media will be willing to overlook those non-conforming "details"

----------


## sailingaway

*Taylor Dobbs ‏@taylordobbs now
Officer on perimeter speaks to colleague entering scene. pic.twitter.com/OlAuPa9aeY*

----------


## Natural Citizen

What the heck is all of this stuff? Is this related to the marathon or something aside?

----------


## TheTexan

> What the heck is all of this stuff? Is this related to the marathon or something aside?


Yes, that's the latest information, that this is connected to the marathon

----------


## The Northbreather

> That could be bunk but a congressman has put in some kind of bill against 'black powder'





Ban fireworks.

Ban Independence Day

Ban independence.

----------


## newbitech

aresnal street?  really?

----------


## MRK

> What the heck is all of this stuff? Is this related to the marathon or something aside?


yes. marathon suspects on the run bro

----------


## sailingaway

> Considering his penchant for guns and explosives, I think the media will be willing to overlook those non-conforming "details"


Unless it isn't him doing it at all of course.

Note the 'unconfirmed' tag on this:

*Juliette Seasang ‏@seasangJ now
Unconfirmed“@AnonswedenInfo: #Boston Bomber Suspect 2: Sunil Tripathi ( Brown student) was just arrested in #Watertown via @OccupyPolice”*

----------


## Petar

> What the heck is all of this stuff? Is this related to the marathon or something aside?


Some summary: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tertown-events

----------


## fr33

*Seth Mnookin ‏@sethmnookin 6m
Two metro swat trucks just tore through police tape, followed by "Tell him to turn off his $#@!ing siren."*

*Seth Mnookin ‏@sethmnookin 4m
Swat trucks just left w/officers in tactical gear and camo hanging off back.*

----------


## sailingaway

*M4d Ski11z ‏@m4dski11z now
Boston #whdh confirms suspect had explosives on them. That suspect is dead, police source says. #watertown #BostonMarathonbombings*

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
RT @davidwade Police walking the banks of the Charles River in Watertown with flashlights searching. #wbz*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What the heck is all of this stuff? Is this related to the marathon or something aside?


As near as anybody can figure out, one of the two guys involved in the marathon bombing got into a gunfight with cop, killed the cop and hauled ass which started a block by block cluster$#@! of shootouts and IEDs being thrown about.

Both of the guys the FedCoats and local cops are shooting it out with right now are supposedly both of the marathon bombers.

----------


## Karsten

> yes. marathon suspects on the run bro


Or so "they" say

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
RT @TheMatthewKeys Eyewitness to NBC: Bomb squad robot inspecting passenger side door of vehicle left at scene in Watertown*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ban fireworks.
> 
> Ban Independence Day
> 
> Ban independence.


Pretty much there.

Ban us.

That's next.

----------


## Mani

Meanwhile, support for Sunil has been growing among the public. While scores of his friends are personally involved in his search operation, the Facebook page '*Help us find Sunil Tripathi' has attracted more than 1.1 million views in last six days.*

http://sunil-tripathi.tumblr.com/


(Brown University....That's a tough University to get into...) -Me

"He's just a really quiet smart kid. All three of us went to Brown and he outscored us in all of our grades" - Sunil's Sister



(Uh oh) - Me

"Sunil has been struggling with depression since he took a leave of absence from Brown last year," the Facebook page stated. "A note suggestive of suicidal intent left behind in his apartment has his family extremely worried."


But Sungeeta told The News that her brother had not been medically diagnosed with depression, and the note, though brief and vague, is one of the leads police are using in their investigation.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nati...#ixzz2QtMeSvdu

----------


## Karsten

> Pretty much there.
> 
> Ban us.
> 
> That's next.


Ban banning.

----------


## MRK

> *M4d Ski11z ‏@m4dski11z now
> Boston #whdh confirms suspect had explosives on them. That suspect is dead, police source says. #watertown #BostonMarathonbombings*


Dead men tell no tales!

----------


## Natural Citizen

Thanks for the update. Interesting phenomenon with the stripping of the suspect and then placed on national news.

----------


## sailingaway

this could be confusion as to how many suspects or this might have been someone they let loose, and didn't apprehend.

*Steve L. ‏@sl2111 now
Suspect #1 reportedly dead, but sure looked alive when they had him strip naked in the street*

----------


## James Madison

> Ban banning.


But then how would they keep us safe?

----------


## sailingaway

*Traditional American ‏@RightWingAngel now
RT @TheMatthewKeys Eyewitness to NBC: Suspect left two or three backpacks at scene*

----------


## fr33

> *M4d Ski11z ‏@m4dski11z now
> Boston #whdh confirms suspect had explosives on them. That suspect is dead, police source says. #watertown #BostonMarathonbombings*


From what I've read/heard tonight, the cops ran over that suspect and took him to the hospital where he died.

----------


## sailingaway

*Samuel Minter ‏@abulsme now
RT @TheMatthewKeys: WHDH is no longer reporting one Watertown suspect dead.*

----------


## Natural Citizen

> As near as anybody can figure out, one of the two guys involved in the marathon bombing got into a gunfight with cop, killed the cop and hauled ass which started a block by block cluster$#@! of shootouts and IEDs being thrown about.
> 
> Both of the guys the FedCoats and local cops are shooting it out with right now are supposedly both of the marathon bombers.


Crazy stuff. Good thing I signed up for that one way trip to Mars. This fuggin planet is nuts.

----------


## MRK

Repost from thread I just posted (cause the implication here is controversial and didn't want to derail thread too much, but here goes anyway): 

Suspect Sunil's Computer Records Accessed in March After Disappearance

http://findsunil.blogspot.com/




> A surveillance camera spotted a person dressed and who looked like Sunny walking south on Brook and George St at 1:33 am. and was walking away from his home. He just exited his computer activity only 19 minutes prior to being captured on tape. He often walked along that route. Anyone with information regarding Suni’s whereabouts can contact Providence Police Dept; Detective Division 401-641-8691,the FBI, or 9-1-1.


I imagine the police were the ones who checked his last computer activity down to the minute, given that this text seems to be excerpted directly form a police report and the police have the means to analyze such information in pursuit of a missing person.

If this guy is working with an accomplice, suspect #2, I would wager that they were communicating online. If so, there may have been some kind of trace left over.

Did the police find evidence of what Sunil was going to do at the Marathon? Was the evidence that Sunil was going to bomb the event the reason why there were bomb squads and supplementary law enforcement awkwardly on stand by as demonstrated in eyewitness reports and photos?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> this could be confusion as to how many suspects or this might have been someone they let loose, and didn't apprehend.
> 
> *Steve L. ‏@sl2111 now
> Suspect #1 reportedly dead, but sure looked alive when they had him strip naked in the street*


Yah, could be...could be the cops capped his ass too.

Just as likely AFIAC.

----------


## fr33

Guys the news is like drugs. I need to go to bed but I can't.

----------


## sailingaway

*Leandro Oliva ‏@lmoliva_ now
Sunil Tripathi left a "vague note" just before he vanished but was not disclosed by authorities http://t.co/RjlZ477rf0*

----------


## MRK

> Guys the news is like drugs. I need to go to bed but I can't.


Tell me about it, this week killed my productivity

----------


## dancjm

> Repost from thread I just posted (cause the implication here is controversial and didn't want to derail thread too much, but here goes anyway): 
> 
> Suspect Sunil's Computer Records Accessed in March After Disappearance
> 
> http://findsunil.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine the police were the ones who checked his last computer activity down to the minute, given that this text seems to be excerpted directly form a police report and the police have the means to analyze such information in pursuit of a missing person.
> ...


That is what I was thinking.

----------


## hardrightedge

//

----------


## sailingaway

no clue about this:

*RachelWells ‏@GenRachel now
Get your stuff on Sunil Tripathi quickly, they are scrubbing the net quick.*

----------


## sailingaway

Remember there may be more than one Mike M

*Halo Efekti ‏@haloefekti now
Image: Boston Bomber Suspect Mike Mulugeta's Twitter Account - Riehl World News http://t.co/NbBof8Y3St* 

honestly, if that twitter account followed me, I don't know if I'd follow back.  Looks fake.

----------


## Texan4Life

> Tell me about it, this week killed my productivity


+1 live local TV coverage: http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th...oston_Marathon

----------


## The Northbreather

> Meanwhile, support for Sunil has been growing among the public. While scores of his friends are personally involved in his search operation, the Facebook page '*Help us find Sunil Tripathi' has attracted more than 1.1 million views in last six days.*
> 
> But Sungeeta told The News that her brother had not been medically diagnosed with depression, and the note, though brief and vague, is one of the leads police are using in their investigation.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nati...#ixzz2QtMeSvdu


If only he had been taking his Soma.

After all, " a gram is better than a damn".

----------


## Mani

Seconds after they tweeted sunil's name I googled and found all these articles talking about him missing, and all these articles from contributions of all his fellow classmates saying he was so nice and friendly and stuff.  It was all these articles and comments from TONS of concerned and loving peers..

But 30 minutes later, I can't find those articles anymore....I'm not saying it's on purpose, but maybe because now he's linked to the bombings, the articles coming up are all different....

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Guys the news is like drugs. I need to go to bed but I can't.


I just woke up. Haven't even had coffee yet.

----------


## UpperDecker

> Remember there may be more than one Mike M
> 
> *Halo Efekti ‏@haloefekti now
> Image: Boston Bomber Suspect Mike Mulugeta's Twitter Account - Riehl World News http://t.co/NbBof8Y3St*


wooooww, not even close to looking like suspect #1 lol.

----------


## sailingaway

*Bernard King ‏@BernardKingIII now
Marathon Bomber Suspect Sunil Tripathi left behind "cryptic note" when he disappeared; FBI on the case since March.  http://t.co/EDqyyRKkEO*

----------


## fr33

> +1 live local TV coverage: http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th...oston_Marathon


I was watching that but I'm regretting it. Apparently  I should have been listening to the police feed where they named the names of the suspects http://tunein.com/radio/Boston-Polic...anner-s146109/

----------


## sailingaway

*R.Saddler ‏@Politics_PR now
RT @newsbreaker: BREAKING: Transit officer has been shot, condition unknown ... this is related to Watertown situation - @BostonDotCom*

*GOP Fashionista™ ‏@GOPfashionista now
I so knew the terrorists were the colostomy ridden grandma and the 3yo wheelchair bound cancer patient... O wait......*

----------


## CPUd

charcoal gray hoodie.

LOL "we don't have pants at this time"

----------


## MRK

> *Bernard King ‏@BernardKingIII now
> Marathon Bomber Suspect Sunil Tripathi left behind "cryptic note" when he disappeared; FBI on the case since March.  http://t.co/EDqyyRKkEO*


Called it lol

----------


## Natural Citizen

What's the MIT thing?

----------


## Karsten

Wouldn't it be too convenient if they both end up dead?  I might join in the conspiracy theories and I don't always do that.

----------


## sailingaway

*Robert Stacy McCain ‏@rsmccain now
UPDATE - BOSTON / WATERTOWN Photo suspect being detained, naked http://www.viralread.com/2013/04/19/...-one-at-large/  - via @adamhose @ViralRead "SUSPECT NUMBER ONE"?*

http://www.viralread.com/2013/04/19/...-one-at-large/

----------


## fr33

someone tweeted this:

----------


## Texan4Life

> What's the MIT thing?



same as watertown. the chase started there with a campus cop getting shot and killed. then there was a chase to watertown were gun fire. also explosives throws of the car window

----------


## fr33

> What's the MIT thing?


At least one of them was chased into the campus. While there he killed a cop.

----------


## sailingaway

*MASS STATE POLICE ‏@MassStatePolice now
Change in plans--Media should report to Target Store at Watertown Mall for upcoming briefing.*

----------


## sailingaway

*MASS STATE POLICE ‏@MassStatePolice 2m
Joint agency press conference moved to Watertown Mall parking lot. Time TBD.*

----------


## CPUd

> Wouldn't it be too convenient if they both end up dead?  I might join in the conspiracy theories and I don't always do that.


It would be likely that they end up dead.  They're shooting at cops and tossing explosives.

----------


## sailingaway

*TATE ‏@TheOfficialTATE now
CNN just confused the naked guy as 2 people. Counted him as one person naked and another with his clothes on.
#UnBelievable*

----------


## hardrightedge

They already arrested one of them...he is alive

----------


## sailingaway

> It would be likely that they end up dead.  They're shooting at cops and tossing explosives.


Yeah.  Hard to blame them unless someone disapears fine with them and shows up dead later.

----------


## wormyguy

How many times have they changed the venue of the press conference now?  Like 5?  Of course that's more evidence of chaos, not calculated conspiracy.

----------


## sailingaway

*Justin Wingerter ‏@JustinWingerter now
WHDH has changed course on its earlier report that one suspect is dead and deleted it from their site.*

----------


## fr33

> They already arrested one of them...he is alive


From what I've read/heard, he's dead. They ran him over and took him to the hospital.

----------


## CPUd

> How many times have they changed the venue of the press conference now?  Like 5?  Of course that's more evidence of chaos, not calculated conspiracy.


It's because they have had to move and reposition their stationed units due to they guy running.  At the same, time, they are systematically closing in their perimeter.  The original scene where the guy was tweeting from, they are letting some of that area walk around now, as long as they stay away from the crime scene.

----------


## hardrightedge

no...they arrested him...they made him strip and put him in the back of a squad car

----------


## sailingaway

it's contradictory on the suspect dead, apprehended, might be three all together....

*Jim Lokay ‏@lokay now
Team 5's @kathyreports says one of the suspects, indeed one of the Marathon bomber suspects, was shot dead.*

*Jason Linkins ‏@dceiver now
Accounts are still pretty divergent. Globe says suspect "apprehended." CNN, citing police sources says same. Others say killed, though.*

*Timothy Burke ‏@bubbaprog now
If one suspect was shot & the other is at large, that dude shown prone surrendering and/or the naked guy were...?*

----------


## sailingaway

*Simon Lyall ‏@slyall 43m
If this had happen in LA the police would have shot at least 7 of the 2 suspects by now*

----------


## dancjm

> From what I've read/heard, he's dead. They ran him over and took him to the hospital.


Could be that 1 Boston Marathon suspect arrested, one unknown killed, and one Boston Marathon suspect at large (and maybe others unknown at large?)

I think, not sure though.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> They already arrested one of them...he is alive





> Anonymous ‏@YourAnonNews 2m
> 
> #Watertown: @WCVB's Kathy Curran: Men involved in MIT + Watertown shootings are the Marathon Bombers. Suspect #1 is DEAD.


And suspect 2 still on the run.  He _was_ alive, at one point or another.

----------


## hardrightedge

Dark hat dude is alive and in custody...white hat dude is on the run

----------


## fr33

> no...they arrested him...they made him strip and put him in the back of a squad car


You're right. I forgot about that.

----------


## UpperDecker

> *Simon Lyall ‏@slyall 43m
> If this had happen in LA the police would have shot at least 7 of the 2 suspects by now*


Oh man hahaha.

----------


## Mani

Sunil had a history of depression?

Dont tell me he took some big pharma pills to help with that?    

Oh dear....Big Pharma is probably calling right now to get those pharmaceutical records SHUT DOWN.

----------


## sailingaway

*Boston Review ‏@BostonReview now
Thank you, Aaron Swartz. RT @evanchill If Sunil Tripathi turns out to be a suspect, officially, then Reddit actually got it right.*

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN/ Mass State Police: 

Do not go near your windows, 

Stay inside your home, 

Do not answer your door unless it is a identified police officer

----------


## sailingaway

*Shawn G. ‏@Efreet69 4m
HEARD ON #scanner: Police going to go house to house, ever single room, in #Watertown looking for remaining suspect. Ppl no to leave homes*

----------


## CPUd

There was at least 1 person they apprehended and eventually released.

----------


## sailingaway

*MASS STATE POLICE ‏@MassStatePolice now
Police will be going door by door, street by street, in and around Watertown. Police will be clearly identified. It is a fluid situation.*

see this is what happens when you don't refuse high IQ people the opportunity to be police. They use words like 'fluid' and give relevant information to the public.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> *Shawn G. ‏@Efreet69 4m
> HEARD ON #scanner: Police going to go house to house, ever single room, in #Watertown looking for remaining suspect. Ppl no to leave homes*


ufff... hopefully with permission.

----------


## CPUd

> Could be that 1 Boston Marathon suspect arrested, one unknown killed, and one Boston Marathon suspect at large (and maybe others unknown at large?)
> 
> I think, not sure though.



Someone did get hit by a vehicle, but they didn't say who was involved.

----------


## Mani

> CNN/ Mass State Police: 
> 
> Do not go near your windows, 
> 
> Stay inside your home, 
> 
> *Do not answer your door unless it is a identified police officer*



So if we hear someone scream, "OPEN UP POLICE"  How do you even know its actually a police officer??  if they want to come in...they won't wait anyway...4th amendment doesn't mean much when there is a TERRORIST ON THE LOOSE!!

----------


## sailingaway

someone on twitter is saying the naked guy was an innocent civilian released later.  Does seem a bit much they had to keep him in public naked to interrogate him after he was already handcuffed.  But at least he wasn't shot, like the non-Dorner trucks.


https://twitter.com/MattWilliams06/s...622464/photo/1

----------


## fr33

> There was at least 1 person they apprehended and eventually released.


That was a guy who was detained for having a backpack. His friend was there telling reporters he was innocent then he was released later.

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN:

Police to go door to door.......

----------


## Mani

> someone on twitter is saying the naked guy was an innocent civilian released later.  Does seem a bit much they had to keep him in public naked to interrogate him after he was already handcuffed.  But at least he wasn't shot, like the non-Dorner trucks.


Being naked is the last of his concern...How he's not full of holes is the shocking part....

----------


## fr33

> Could be that 1 Boston Marathon suspect arrested, one unknown killed, and one Boston Marathon suspect at large (and maybe others unknown at large?)
> 
> I think, not sure though.


I know someone got ran over and is dead. I've read it a couple times on twitter. Did a quick google search and I find a story:

http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/04/wa...-ieds-manhunt/



> One suspect was run over and nabbed by police. The second took off on foot and police said he was armed with both a gun and either grenades or IEDs.

----------


## sailingaway

*Jordan LeDoux ‏@jrledoux now
Does anyone else find it ironic that police will be searching all homes in #watertown in the same night Paul Revere rode?*

----------


## sailingaway

> I know someone got ran over and is dead. I've read it a couple times on twitter. Did a quick google search and I find a story:
> 
> http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/04/wa...-ieds-manhunt/


and they reported he had explosives and was dead.  There might be three people.

----------


## fr33

Boston police scanner just died for me.

*edit working now

----------


## hardrightedge

> someone on twitter is saying the naked guy was an innocent civilian released later.  Does seem a bit much they had to keep him in public naked to interrogate him after he was already handcuffed.  But at least he wasn't shot, like the non-Dorner trucks.


They did arrest a blonde haired kid earlier...he was just a random guy...they had him on the ground with guns drawn...he was let go

----------


## BamaAla

Basically, no one has a clue what is going on, the police are in over their heads, and the scanner is providing some fun fodder.

----------


## Natural Citizen

CNN really trying to be clear, huh. The one lady keeps interrupting the guy to be specific on what he's saying. Or adding to it. Then the other guy stuck at the mall because his car is in the middle of the scene. Spent a while talking about that too trying to explain why this was the case.

----------


## sailingaway

*John Atwater ‏@AtwaterWCVB now
A home on Dexter that police have lit up with spotlights. #WCVB pic.twitter.com/Lxx277MVRG*


*Pamela Geller ‏@pamelageller now
Boston Bombing Suspect Mulugeta is Dead:  http://bit.ly/11I6B2d* 

not at all sure that is accurate as to identification: http://atlasshrugs2000.typepad.com/a...medium=twitter

----------


## The Northbreather

Is this the new traffic stop precedent?

"Citizen, remove all clothing and step out of your vehicle. Your cloths are putting me in danger"

----------


## sailingaway

*Amy ‏@amyvrwc 1m
We've all been there RT @MichaelSkolnik: it seems that the naked guy was in the wrong place at the wrong time.*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Door to door search in Watertown, MA. 

(CNN reports)

They say one suspect is still out there and not to open your door for_ anyone._

----------


## sailingaway

this guy's got a mission:

*Jordan LeDoux ‏@jrledoux now
Police searching homes door to door in #watertown. Remember, the terrorists are not the only ones well want you to be afraid. #redcoats*

----------


## sailingaway

OK, this is cheap:

*Jami ‏@Jami_USA now
Liberals were just saying how the #NRA wants 6 yr olds to die, while liberals are blowing up kids in our own country! #tcot*

----------


## The Northbreather

> Door to door search in Watertown, MA. 
> 
> (CNN reports)
> 
> They say one suspect is still out there and not to open your door for_ anyone._


Watertown....

BRING YOUR DOGS INSIDE!!!!!

----------


## Mani

> OK, this is cheap:
> 
> *Jami ‏@Jami_USA now
> Liberals were just saying how the #NRA wants 6 yr olds to die, while liberals are blowing up kids in our own country! #tcot*



Let's just keep the Liberal vs Conservative bashing going....That's what they want anyway while the chains get tighter and tighter but people are too busy bashing the other side to notice...

----------


## UpperDecker

*EDIT 4:00 EDT: Motion Sensors seem to have been tripped by suspect 2. He has reportedly locked himself in the building.* 

http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comment...ort=confidence

----------


## sailingaway

*FOX 25 News Boston ‏@fox25news 11m
#fox25 has confirmed suspect #1 taken to Beth Israel and he is dead*

*FOX 25 News Boston ‏@fox25news 9m
RT @connollyfox25 Police surrounding Beth Israel West Clinical Center. #fox25 pic.twitter.com/TBKn8vnZfE http://bit.ly/13tES9q*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

'Dick Tamper will have it going on all night long.'

'Shear mayhem.'

----------


## hardrightedge

Cnn is scared to say anything definitive about the happenings tonight....hahaha...

----------


## CPUd

> Cnn is scared to say anything definitive about the happenings tonight....hahaha...


When people are able to get it straight from the source, these networks can't compete.

----------


## sailingaway

*Matt Leite ‏@Broadcastmatt now
Fairfield and Dexter- Police requesting investigators to that location in Watertown @stoolpresidente @bostonradio*

that's where the house they have lit up is

----------


## kcchiefs6465

'Door to door in Watertown.'


'Make sure they're a cop before you let them in'


__________________________________________________  ____________________

It was worse than that. I can't recall the exact words but I hope someone has them.

----------


## CPUd

They're trying to figure out what weapons he might still have on him.

----------


## Mani

> They're trying to figure out what weapons he might still have on him.



So is it confirmed ONLY 2?

I take it Mulurgey is the dead kid and the Sunil kid is being surrounded?

----------


## sailingaway

*Kasie Floyd Freeman ‏@ugakc now
“@WCVB: BREAKING Atwater reports police are about to detonate a device in the area of Dexter and Laurel. Air horn will precede explosion”*

Why does Boston get all the professional police and we get people who can't tell color or make of pickup trucks?

----------


## hardrightedge

They just told the police not to use their radios when they get to the house...

----------


## sailingaway

*Jeff ‏@MooseOfReason now
Scanner advising radio silence for police headed to Dexter.*

*bor*ing...

----------


## sailingaway

*Blogs of War ‏@BlogsofWar now
Boston scanner - "Units heading to 89 Dexter do not use your radios" Hmmm.*

but say the address?

----------


## Mani

> *Blogs of War ‏@BlogsofWar now
> Boston scanner - "Units heading to 89 Dexter do not use your radios" Hmmm.*
> 
> but say the address?



Wait...they know the address???

Is this gonna end Dorner style?  Burnt to a crisp?

One attacker dead...second one burnt to ashes and we won't have any idea what the hell really happened....

----------


## sailingaway

happily, two more people just followed me on twitter.  I've been stuck at 1913 followers all day, an unlucky number for a Ron Paul supporter....

I knew you'd be relieved for me...

*NewsBreaker ‏@NewsBreaker now
BREAKING: @7News Steve Cooper: According to law enforcement source: The 2 suspects are the #BostonMarathon suspects the FBI are looking for*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

And where is the goddamned armed populus?

No, the police must search each home door to door. (remain calm)

----------


## Restore America Now

> happily, two more people just followed me on twitter.  I've been stuck at 1913 followers all day, an unlucky number for a Ron Paul supporter....


What's your handle?

----------


## CPUd

> They just told the police not to use their radios when they get to the house...


If that's where they are detonating a device, they will tell them not to use their radios as a precaution, if the detonator is activated by radio.

----------


## sailingaway

*London Charedi News ‏@BrkiNews now
RIGHT NOW - SWAT RUSHING TO HOME WHERE MOTION DETECTORS HAVE GONE OFF AND BELIEVE SECOND SUSPECT IS HIDING. NBC. #911BUFF
*

and I'm in twitmo so I can't tweet or retweet for a while, but I can still copy and paste

----------


## sailingaway

> What's your handle?


@usernamenuse

----------


## mad cow

Scanner just talked about an open basement door at a different address.26 Adams?

----------


## hardrightedge

I was wrong about black hat guy...now they are saying he was shot and killed earlier...I guess the naked guy in the squad car was just a random?

----------


## sailingaway

*The Boston Globe ‏@BostonGlobe 1m
Commr Davis on Suspect #1: "We believe this man to be a terrorist. We believe he came here to kill people.''*

----------


## Mani

I hope there are not innocent families in any of these homes...

Kids, grandmas, and dogs are at a huge risk.

----------


## sailingaway

*Emily Riemer ‏@EmilyWCVB now
Police have a 20-block perimeter set up around the Dexter Street are of Watertown; searching for marathon bombing suspect. #WCVB*

----------


## fr33

> I guess the naked guy in the squad car was just a random?


People are saying he was let go. Poor naked guy.

----------


## sailingaway

*RQ Skye ‏@rqskye now
Per BPD presser: There will not be controlled detonation of device right now. #Watertown #MA*

----------


## sailingaway

*INEPTUNE ‏@ineptune_ now
police looking to secure a sedan at fairfield & dexter that was seen to be used by the two suspects*

----------


## CPUd

Male peering out of the bushes...

----------


## sailingaway

*tollie williams ‏@tollie now
A journos twitter list, most of whom are 20 blocks away, relaying what police say rather than reporting 1st hand. http://go.tollie.org/17uLEsp* 

yeah, but the scanner is quiet right now.  Maybe because otherwise no one would be listening to the media event.

----------


## sailingaway

*tollie williams ‏@tollie now
Wonder if he has a cause of action. /MT @davidcharns: CNN: The man who was on the ground, told to strip naked/questioned, has been released.*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *tollie williams ‏@tollie now
> A journos twitter list, most of whom are 20 blocks away, relaying what police say rather than reporting 1st hand. http://go.tollie.org/17uLEsp* 
> 
> yeah, but the scanner is quiet right now.  Maybe because otherwise no one would be listening to the media event.


They probably switched to a secure channel.

They are aware people are watching them.

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Panda Blake ‏@apblake now
It's been 6 hours since man believed to be Boston Marathon bombing suspect robbed a 7/11. One cop is dead, another critical. Search ongoing.*

----------


## fr33

They are claiming on the scanner that suspect #1 had an explosive device on his person.

----------


## hardrightedge

now they are saying black hat guy had an explosive device strapped to him...

----------


## sailingaway

*Devin Connors ‏@devinconnors now
Possible sighting near 475 Arsenal Court -- right near 100 Talcott. "Man with backpack"
 Retweeted by Jay Jay
e
 Like Hell ‏@zpg4102 now
BPD scanner says suspect at large is carrying a backpack. Not good. #watertown*

----------


## mad cow

Scanner:475 Arsenal Court,some dude walking around with a backpack;another dude,another address peering out of the bushes.
Said first suspect had an explosive device on his chest the he exploded when he was apprehended.

----------


## Restore America Now

Where can I listen to the scanner?

----------


## sailingaway

*Kristian Tuinzing ‏@Dutchguy000 1h
In my closet with my scotch, all safe for now
 from Watertown, MA
 Kristian Tuinzing ‏@Dutchguy000 2h
Here's the slug pic.twitter.com/sn0KF3jSVP

 Kristian Tuinzing ‏@Dutchguy000 2h
Bullet hole in my wall from Watertown shootout. My head was there minutes before. #watertown pic.twitter.com/mqtHREc2Rp

 Kristian Tuinzing ‏@Dutchguy000 2h
My hands are so sweaty
 from Watertown, MA
 Kristian Tuinzing ‏@Dutchguy000 3h
About 500 shots, 4 small explosions one big boom outside my house. What in all hells*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *tollie williams ‏@tollie now
> Wonder if he has a cause of action. /MT @davidcharns: CNN: The man who was on the ground, told to strip naked/questioned, has been released.*


You've got to be kidding me.

I know for sure those $#@!s wouldn't be searching my house without a specific warrant.

----------


## hardrightedge

> Where can I listen to the scanner?




http://tunein.com/radio/Boston-Polic...nner-s146109/#

----------


## fr33

> Where can I listen to the scanner?


http://tunein.com/radio/Boston-Polic...anner-s146109/

----------


## CPUd

> Where can I listen to the scanner?


Open this URL in VLC player:
http://audio7.radioreference.com/446184308.mp3

----------


## sailingaway

*Sasha Stone ‏@AwardsDaily 2h
Here is the fb page now missing of bomber -phone number redacted. #watertown pic.twitter.com/9nP2SvfTno*

----------


## MRK

> Said first suspect had an explosive device on his chest the he exploded when he was apprehended.


wait what? suicide bomber?

----------


## hardrightedge

> *Sasha Stone ‏@AwardsDaily 2h
> Here is the fb page now missing of bomber -phone number redacted. #watertown pic.twitter.com/9nP2SvfTno*


That is sad...his family is going to be devastated

----------


## sailingaway

*Anonymous ‏@YourAnonNews now
#Watertown: Police breached home where motion sensors were tripped. Found suspicious devices. Waiting for FBI tech to respond.*

----------


## CPUd

> You've got to be kidding me.
> 
> I know for sure those $#@!s wouldn't be searching my house without a specific warrant.


At this point, they probably have a judge on standby and could get one in the time it takes to print it out.

----------


## sailingaway

*The Associated Press ‏@AP now
BREAKING: DA: 1 Boston suspect died at hospital after shootout with cops; explosives thrown in chase*

----------


## sailingaway

*Reuters Top News ‏@Reuters now
Boston police say transit police officer critically wounded in exchange of fire with suspects #breaking*

----------


## sailingaway

*Bruno ‏@GamerOps now
#Scanner the police are moving to shut down the traffic in area near #watertown #Boston.*

----------


## sailingaway

*E-Du ‏@ezradulis 34s
Scanner Thugs 4 Lyfe RT @FigDrewton: Let's everyone that stayed up to live tweet get matching tattoos to commemorate the event.*

----------


## sailingaway

Honestly, this looks like something out of a Batman movie:

*Reuters Top News ‏@Reuters now
A law enforcement vehicle carries a bomb disposal device through Watertown | Live updates: http://reut.rs/Watertown  pic.twitter.com/dX0MVgUbgV*

----------


## sailingaway

*Bruno ‏@GamerOps 8s
#Scanner officer claiming they have locked on the second suspect with the other asking where are you sir? #Boston.*

----------


## UpperDecker

Just heard "Get down on your knees!" on the scanner...

----------


## CPUd

"get down on your knees" stopping someone

the party of interest "checks out" and is released.

They said "cancelled" on that party

----------


## mad cow

> wait what? suicide bomber?


Heard it on the police scanner.They are also playing telephone with info,it might have gotten jumbled up along the way.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> Just heard "Get down on your knees!" on the scanner...


They just gave all is clear...

----------


## sailingaway

*R.Saddler ‏@Politics_PR now
RT @chrisgeidner: SCANNER: "Get down on your knees!" "Where are you sir? Where are you with that party?"
*

----------


## sailingaway

*Halo Efekti ‏@haloefekti 39s
Shootings 4/19 MIT && Carjacking related to boston bombers - Google Maps https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...f434ba5147dce8 … MAP locations if the incidents via @reddit* https://t.co/4JdoCRtfw9

----------


## UpperDecker

> They just gave all is clear...


Yep, after a little awkward silence haha.

----------


## sailingaway

*bobbyfatz Bobby Fatz 4m
Moving people out of area of 89 Dexter before trying to deactivate the bombs. #Watertown pic.twitter.com/YsLxlGpnp9*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> At this point, they probably have a judge on standby and could get one in the time it takes to print it out.


You are probably correct. Though if he tried breaking into my house, the search wouldn't last long.

Idgaf if the world is ending. Cops aren't arbitrarily searching my house no matter how legit I am. They can get a damn warrant. Or a NSL. (as they probably did) I'd hate to make them do their job and all, but settlements have come from less.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Upperdecker
_Yep, after a little awkward silence haha_

I know right, I just started listening to scanner and I thought they got him...

----------


## sailingaway

*Dr. Schadenfreude ‏@PoliticsOfFear 33s
RT @michellemalkin: Boston police scanner now noting "injured officer at command post."*

----------


## sailingaway

*Ed Baker ‏@EdBaker3000 now
UPDATE (4:45 AM EDT): Suspicious package reported near MIT campus. A suspicious package has been reported in (cont) http://tl.gd/n_1rjrkb5*

----------


## CPUd

> *Dr. Schadenfreude ‏@PoliticsOfFear 33s
> RT @michellemalkin: Boston police scanner now noting "injured officer at command post."*


there are 3 injured officers at the BPD command post

----------


## sailingaway

*Meghna Parikh ‏@meghnaparikh now
#bostonbombing suspect#2 might have explosives taped to his chest, acc. to police, suspect#1 did. Unsure if this was related to his death.*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Honestly, this looks like something out of a Batman movie:
> 
> *Reuters Top News ‏@Reuters now
> A law enforcement vehicle carries a bomb disposal device through Watertown | Live updates: http://reut.rs/Watertown  pic.twitter.com/dX0MVgUbgV*


'The Bango?' What and tf is that?

A waste of money, I'd bet.

----------


## sailingaway

> there are 3 injured officers at the BPD command post


*Marykate Clark ‏@MaryKateClark now
3 injured officers at Arsenal Mall #Watertown*

----------


## sailingaway

*Dylan Byers ‏@DylanByers 2m
NBC's PETE WILLIAMS: "Authorities say these people came from overseas... had overseas military training... been here about a year."*

----------


## Ranger29860

> 'The Bango?' What and tf is that?
> 
> A waste of money, I'd bet.


Bomb container. Its built to take an active bomb and let it detonate without any damage being done.... so no not a waste of money.

----------


## sailingaway

People are passing this around. the boy circled in blue was one of the victims at the marathon.


https://twitter.com/Stranahan/status...293696/photo/1

----------


## MRK

> 'The Bango?' What and tf is that?
> 
> A waste of money, I'd bet.


ITO: Interrogator droid

----------


## UpperDecker

> *Dylan Byers ‏@DylanByers 2m
> NBC's PETE WILLIAMS: "Authorities say these people came from overseas... had overseas military training... been here about a year."*


wtf???

----------


## sailingaway

*M.M. Tiba ‏@SirTiba 22s
Bomb dogs requested at 540 Memorial Drive*

----------


## sailingaway

*WIKY News ‏@WIKYNewsRoom now
As per @7NEWS A suspicious device has been found in a dormitory on MIT campus*

*Mohamad Merhi ‏@mohdmerhi now
@7News Police have investigated the suspicious package in the area of  500 Memorial Drive.  It presents no danger to the MIT community*

what do you bet it was a backpack? In a dormitory?

----------


## S.Shorland

See the suspicious guy with backpack in the background?We'll never know about 9/11 or anything else until Jesus comes back and all secrets are revealed.Just stand on your rights and keep standing as long as you can.


>

----------


## sailingaway

> *Dylan Byers ‏@DylanByers 2m
> NBC's PETE WILLIAMS: "Authorities say these people came from overseas... had overseas military training... been here about a year."*


*R.Saddler ‏@Politics_PR 12s
RT @weavv: @DylanByers @Politics_PR not true. “White Hat” went to HS In America. Per info from @kmattio feed.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Kenny Holmes 7News ‏@KHOLMESlive now
RT “@TonyTullNBCDC: MIT Officer was ambushed in his car.”*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Bomb container. Its built to take an active bomb and let it detonate without any damage being done.... so no not a waste of money.


Ahh. Nice.

"bango" kinda fits.... 

As far as a waste of money, I would not be surprised either way. Maybe they got a deal. Maybe they knew someone who benefitted by a costly addition. (though it is a good idea) I do not care enough to look too far into it. My money would bet that it was a 'recycled' DoD bomb disposal unit that the Boston Bomb Squad got around half price. The cynic in me wants to say that they still overpaid. (at half-price, though I can't rightly say if the BBS even paid for it.. I know assume we did.)

Perhaps it wouldn't be a waste of money, though, if we fired half of the pigs and bought bulk Purina. Down at the trough too long, imo. Not to mention if I really looked, 'Bango' would be a damn outrage. (even considering the sale DHS most likely promoted)

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Sunrise 5:56 in Boston today...

----------


## Natural Citizen

Did I just hear right that there are 9 to 10 thousand police/troops and forced evacuations to catch a single suspect? Please tell me I heard that wrong. 

I'm seeing convoys of heavy military vehicles and troops in full camo/gear in the camera background.

----------


## sailingaway

*Mike Levine ‏@MikeLevineFNC now
Source confirms Feds "researching" whether #Boston suspects may be from overseas and had military training, as Pete Williams first reported*

----------


## sailingaway

*Michelle Malkin ‏@michellemalkin now
Boston scanner: "We need an FBI agent."

 Gina Yarbrough ‏@sdcnews now
Boston police said 2nd suspect bailed out of a car.*

----------


## sailingaway

*c o r s o ‏@WhyofCorso now
Pst, NBC, over here. Sunil Tripathi is a native Pennsylvanian. 
(source: http://WPRI.com )* http://www.wpri.com/web/wpri/dpp/new...XQV0wE.twitter

----------


## kcchiefs6465

"Do not answer your door unless you know it is a law enforcement official"

----------


## Ranger29860

> Did I just hear right that there are 9 to 10 thousand police/troops and forced evacuations to catch a single suspect? Please tell me I heard that wrong. 
> 
> I'm seeing convoys of heavy military vehicles and troops in full camo/gear in the camera background.


Not wrong but keep in mind these guys were throwing IED's and grenades out of a moving car like it was a freaking circus earlier. And now it appears the first suspect died because he had a suicide vest on that went off on the way to the hospital. So this is probably an appropriate response.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Predictions?   Captured Alive, shot dead or suicide?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Predictions?   Captured Alive, shot dead or suicide?


Suicide... if not alive

----------


## compromise

The terrorists were far leftists. Tripathi was a Che admirer. Rather the opposite of the "extreme right" idea the MSM were propagating.

----------


## dancjm

> Predictions?   Captured Alive, shot dead or suicide?


I don't see him coming out of this alive.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> Suicide... if not alive


Agreed- unless he discarded all his bombs during car chase...

----------


## sailingaway

*Samuel Minter ‏@abulsme now
RT @chrisgeidner: "That is not the case," Pete Williams says of speculation that Suspect #2 is a missing university student.*

*Will Brinson ‏@WillBrinson now
OK Pete Williams just said "let's put that to rest" on one suspect being the missing Brown student. He's all in on it.*

twitter is skeptical of Pete Williams but also knows the Brown student was born in PA per prior reports, so something is wrong somewhere.

----------


## sailingaway

*New American Media ‏@American_Media_ now
Boston scanner going unusually silent. Perhaps "stuff" is about to go down?*

----------


## Anti Federalist

I find your lack of faith...disturbing.




> ITO: Interrogator droid

----------


## sailingaway

Interesting story about Sunil Tripathi being circulated, purportedly written on March 28 http://news.gather.com/viewArticle.a...81474981864024

----------


## mad cow

From someone on twitter: SALMON TARIQ use identity of Sunil Tripathy to do #bostinbombings.  ???
Don't ask me.

----------


## sailingaway

[B][Nader ‏@DarthNader now
MSNBC saying they were told by several officials that Suspect 2 is NOT Sunil Tripathi./B]

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> Interesting story about Sunil Tripathi being circulated, purportedly written on March 28 http://news.gather.com/viewArticle.a...81474981864024


Whoa...

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Not wrong but keep in mind these guys were throwing IED's and grenades out of a moving car like it was a freaking circus earlier. And now it appears the first suspect died because he had a suicide vest on that went off on the way to the hospital. So this is probably an appropriate response.


Well. On that note I predict the guy gets away. We'll have another Bin Laden scenario where you basically have troops searching "caves" for years and policing the streets. Get it? I see they have buses on the way and checkpoints/identification happening. Social programming with the innocent bystanders stripped naked and paraded in front of national news. "Frozen Zone" in "Watertown".  Heh...Arsenal street. No cars in and out, business shut down. Can't make this stuff up. And, of course, the people will love them for it.

I'm going back to bed.

----------


## sailingaway

*Samuel Minter ‏@abulsme now
Reddit says scanner says second suspect dead http://t.co/jrRJR9tLQh* 

I'll take that with a grain of salt until confirmed

----------


## hardrightedge

Dr. confirms black hat had multiple guns shot wounds... and shrapnel from explosive blast

----------


## itshappening

AP says one of the patsies is dead.

IT'S DORNER TIME

They will never release the other evidence they claim to have. They;ve got to kill them now to keep the coverup going

----------


## sailingaway

*Aaron Saucedo ‏@iworkiron now
#Watertown #Boston Suspect #2 is in this vicinity pic.twitter.com/zyD6IvhmVw If you're listening to the scanner..you can follow along w/this map*

----------


## Mani

> From someone on twitter: SALMON TARIQ use identity of Sunil Tripathy to do #bostinbombings.  ???
> Don't ask me.


thats a pakistani/muslim name...


where did that come from??

----------


## sailingaway

*Samuel Minter ‏@abulsme now
Now that Reddit thread says the "second suspect" probably meant the black hat we already knew was dead…*

----------


## sailingaway

*Michael Skolnik ‏@MichaelSkolnik now
suspect 1 arrived at hospital in cardiac arrest.  they worked on him for 15 mins, but could not save him. shrapnel wounds, gun shots.*

----------


## dancjm

Anyone know what code 17 is?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> thats a pakistani/muslim name...
> 
> 
> where did that come from??


Salmon Tariq?

_Salmo labrax_

Don't quote me on it... but there is a connection.

Youtube summary?... anyone?

----------


## DirtMcGirt

open basement- 3 guys to back...

----------


## CPUd

They are calling for the negotiator.

----------


## CPUd

> AP says one of the patsies is dead.
> 
> IT'S DORNER TIME
> 
> They will never release the other evidence they claim to have. They;ve got to kill them now to keep the coverup going


They will kill him if he doesn't stop shooting at them.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> They are calling for the negotiator.


I hope that $#@! doesnt have a hostage...

----------


## MRK

Perspective:

Reports: At Least 27 Killed In Baghdad Cafe Bombing

4/19/2013 4:09 AM ET
A suicide bomb attack on a cafe in the Iraqi capital Baghdad has left at least 27 people dead and dozens injured, media reports citing local officials said late on Thursday.


http://www.rttnews.com/2097320/repor...mpaign=sitemap

----------


## hardrightedge

the negotiator or the cleaner?...hmmm

----------


## DirtMcGirt

I think they just accidentally gave out telephone # for negotiator...  some one immediately said officer one you have an open mic

----------


## devil21

> CNN/ Mass State Police: 
> 
> Do not go near your windows, 
> 
> Stay inside your home, 
> 
> Do not answer your door unless it is a identified police officer


So, in other words, don't look outside since you can't film what's going on if you're huddled inside your house in fear.  Let the "news" do the dirty work and put out only approved imagery.  Don't answer the door in case one of these guys being chased has the opportunity to tell you he's being set up.  

Fox News keep showing footage that REEKS of fakeness.  Anybody else keep seeing the clip of that cop in plain clothes with the red beard and the AR with the flashlight mounted inspecting sparse bushes in a park?  Ignoring the multiple cameramen standing RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIM with their tripod mounted professional cameras.  All the video Im seeing on the news tonite looks so friggin fake.

Now they're saying the dead suspect blew himself up with a pressure cooker bomb.  :eyeroll

----------


## sailingaway

> Perspective:
> 
> Reports: At Least 27 Killed In Baghdad Cafe Bombing
> 
> 4/19/2013 4:09 AM ET
> A suicide bomb attack on a cafe in the Iraqi capital Baghdad has left at least 27 people dead and dozens injured, media reports citing local officials said late on Thursday.
> 
> 
> http://www.rttnews.com/2097320/repor...mpaign=sitemap


I posted that, too

*✩ Lindsey Kay † ‏@GitRDonePatriot now
#Watertown haha the unlucky naked guy already has a twitter page...Oy :/*

----------


## Mani

> So, in other words, don't look outside since you can't film what's going on if you're huddled inside your house in fear.  Let the "news" do the dirty work and put out only approved imagery.  Don't answer the door in case one of these guys being chased has the opportunity to tell you he's being set up.  
> 
> Fox News keep showing footage that REEKS of fakeness.  Anybody else keep seeing the clip of that cop in plain clothes with the red beard and the AR with the flashlight mounted inspecting sparse bushes in a park?  Ignoring the multiple cameramen standing RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIM with their tripod mounted professional cameras.  All the video Im seeing on the news tonite looks so friggin fake.



Probably just THEATER...more than being part of a CONSPIRACY.

FOX NEWS HAS to be there and cover the story.  Any part of the country that is awake right now is watching in awe.

So they have to show something....So might as well have that kind of theater to add to the drama, since they can't get close enough to the real story.

----------


## sailingaway

yawn. Things are quiet, people are waiting:

*Barracuda Brigade ‏@BarracudaMama now
Janet Napolitano Responds to Report of Deportation for Former ‘Person of Interest’: ‘Not Worthy of an Answer’ ~ Video http://fb.me/JqJSsNGs*

----------


## DirtMcGirt

any guesses why drudge hasn't linked any stories yet?

----------


## sailingaway

*Huffington Post ‏@HuffingtonPost now
Boston Police Department: If you work near 480 Arsenal Street, remain home http://huff.to/11nwQd8* 

*Michelle Malkin ‏@michellemalkin now
Police scanner chatter - talking about Channel 7 Boston report that all MBTA service suspended.*

----------


## sailingaway

> any guesses why drudge hasn't linked any stories yet?


he did early on, maybe he went to bed.

----------


## mad cow

MBTA has been shut down,all buses and subways

----------


## Mani

> *Huffington Post ‏@HuffingtonPost now
> Boston Police Department: If you work near 480 Arsenal Street, remain home http://huff.to/11nwQd8* 
> 
> *Michelle Malkin ‏@michellemalkin now
> Police scanner chatter - talking about Channel 7 Boston report that all MBTA service suspended.*



Sound advice...If you are walking out of your home with a backpack on heading to the gym/office/school.  You might get killed by an overzealous and sleep deprived police force.

----------


## sailingaway

> yawn. Things are quiet, people are waiting:
> 
> *Barracuda Brigade ‏@BarracudaMama now
> Janet Napolitano Responds to Report of Deportation for Former ‘Person of Interest’: ‘Not Worthy of an Answer’ ~ Video http://fb.me/JqJSsNGs*





> EXCLUSIVE: CONGRESSIONAL SOURCE CONTRADICTS ICE ACCOUNT, SAYS LAWMAKERS IN POSSESSION OF FILE ON SAUDI NATIONAL THAT CALLED FOR VISA REVOCATION
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...hare%20Buttons


apparently Rand told Beck he'd look into it.

----------


## jkob

> any guesses why drudge hasn't linked any stories yet?



sleeping

----------


## MRK

> any guesses why drudge hasn't linked any stories yet?


he and his asssistant(s) are sleep, lol, bro its 5:50am where he is probably

----------


## sailingaway

*Josh Herzenberg ‏@josh_herz now
Seems like police are drawing nearer. "Suspect seen ducking into woods." #scanner #Boston #BostonMarathon #Watertown*

*Boston.com News ‏@BostonDotCom now
RT @danieladams86: All T service closed. Stay away from stations. Stay in your house. Businesses should stay closed. #breaking*

in all of Boston?

----------


## itshappening

I wonder if they passed a background check

----------


## itshappening

yeah get him in the woods for a clean assassination.

Poor kid is dead.

----------


## Mani

> *Josh Herzenberg ‏@josh_herz now
> Seems like police are drawing nearer. "Suspect seen ducking into woods." #scanner #Boston #BostonMarathon #Watertown*
> 
> *Boston.com News ‏@BostonDotCom now
> RT @danieladams86: All T service closed. Stay away from stations. Stay in your house. Businesses should stay closed. #breaking*
> 
> in all of Boston?


I thought they had him cornered in a 20 block radius going home to home?

He got into the woods???

----------


## itshappening

Drudge will wake up and update soon... he doesn't have the resources to go 24/7

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Cars aren't allowed in Watertown.

----------


## sailingaway

> I thought they had him cornered in a 20 block radius going home to home?
> 
> He got into the woods???


Maybe there are woods within that area?

----------


## CPUd

"Less lethal" shotguns ordered to be used.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> yeah get him in the woods for a clean assassination.
> 
> Poor kid is dead.


The one blown up from the bomb?

----------


## libertygrl

> CNN is lost...just lost...scrambling for any info...lost, I tell ya.


Around 3am CNN was reporting that 2 people were arrested while Fox News & MSNBC were saying one arrested and one still on the loose.

----------


## mad cow

Less lethal shotguns requested for Arsenal Mall!!???

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> Drudge will wake up and update soon... he doesn't have the resources to go 24/7


Seriously?!? I thought he had a whole team of monkeys working 24/7...lol
Someone text him to wake him up!

----------


## sailingaway

*Ed Baker ‏@EdBaker3000 now
Boston scanner:  Police calling for "less lethal shotguns".  Trying to take him alive?*

----------


## itshappening

lol disinfo

they've got to kill him

they dpnt want another LHO on their hands

just watch.  he's dead.

----------


## sailingaway

Irony:

*Sarah Palin News ‏@SarahPalinLinks now
(via BREITBART) CNN Reminds Viewers You Can't Blame Any Group For 'Extremists' http://bit.ly/13ucgNj  @sarahpalinusa*

----------


## itshappening

if the PD doesn't kill him one of the federal agents will

----------


## sailingaway

Matthew Keys ‏@TheMatthewKeys now
LIVE: Officers have surrounded a home on Dexter Avenue in Watertown - http://bit.ly/ZwbrzW

----------


## itshappening

> Seriously?!? I thought he had a whole team of monkeys working 24/7...lol
> Someone text him to wake him up!


I guess at some point there is  a gap where no one is on duty

----------


## Mani

> Seriously?!? I thought he had a whole team of monkeys working 24/7...lol
> Someone text him to wake him up!



He's gonna wake up so pissed that his phone is on silent.  He has 5,000 emails, texts, and missed calls.

----------


## sailingaway

*Sean Kelly ‏@SeanKellyTV now
Troopers racing to Waltham now from Watertown search. 7-10 vehicles speeding that way.*

----------


## sailingaway

scanner says at 20 Beechwood there is a house with a wide open door, resident afraid to go in

Whilte male with dark bag, white male white jacket trying to catch a ride Bekin Park and Mass Park road

----------


## CPUd

Someone with a backpack trying to flag down a car for a ride.

----------


## sailingaway

*Lilac Sunday ‏@LilacSundayBlog now
RT @Harvard: Harvard University is closed due to public safety concerns. Harvard's Emergency page for updates: http://is.gd/o5RugR*

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz now
Swat is out on laurel st.
#mitshooting #boston #mit pic.twitter.com/ojlbXWEShv*


this is the guy who had the bullet come through his wall and chair back.

----------


## libertygrl

Did Boston Bombing Suspect Try to Surrender?

Image appears to show suspect surrendering, not badly injured; Second alleged culprit on the run after shootout
Paul Joseph Watson
Infowars.com 
April 19, 2013




Within hours of the FBI naming two culprits in the Boston bombings while aggressively demanding that no attention be focused on any other potential suspects, police found themselves engaged in a deadly shootout with the two individuals, killing one while the other remains on the run, although an image of the suspect who later died shows him on the ground surrendering with no signs of being critically injured.

Two men identified by law enforcement sources as the Boston Marathon attack suspects  armed with explosives and guns  battled authorities in a Boston suburb early Friday morning, unleashing chaos until cops took one of the men into custody, and the other fled, the sources said. Officials later said the the suspect taken into custody died, reports NBC News.

In the image above, the suspect appears to be prone on the ground with his arms outstretched in a position of surrender with no blood visible, contradicting the story that he was critically injured.

Eyewitnesses said the suspects set off grenades to try to fight off police and that they also had what looked like backpacks and a pressure cooker bomb, matching the explosive device used in the Marathon bombings.

The standoff erupted shortly after a Massachusetts Institute of Technology police officer was shot dead after he investigated a disturbance on campus. Some have speculated that the suspects were preparing to attack the University.

One of the alleged culprits has been named by 4chan researchers as Sunil Tripathi, a student who has been missing from his Philadelphia apartment since March 16. It is believed that Tripathi, seen wearing a white hat in the FBI photos, is still on the run while his alleged accomplice is the one who was shot dead by police.

The fact that Sunil Tripathis information was able to be dug up so quickly by 4Chans community and posted hours before the police even managed to engage Sunil in Watertown shows the lightning fast capabilities of alternative news and the internet at large, writes Anthony Gucciardi. This is why the mainstream media is failing to hold an audience and experiencing dwindling statistics while alternative news sources that capture the pulse of ongoing investigation manage to come out on top.

If we accept that the suspect killed by police was involved in the bombings, any information he could have known about additional accomplices or the numerous private security men that were also walking around the scene of the blast wearing heavy black backpacks, has now been buried.
In addition, a possible Saudi connection to the bombings which led to a person of interest being deported shortly after the Saudi Foreign Minister held an unscheduled meeting with President Obama, will also be harder to uncover if police kill the remaining culprit.

In any case where wider involvement in a plot needs to be covered up, the best kind of pasty is a dead patsy, so dont be surprised if Sunil Tripathi meets the same fate as his alleged accomplice within the next 24 hours.

If the suspects named by the FBI are the ones responsible for the bombings, they appear to have zero connection to the Tea Party, conservatives, gun owners, or libertarians, meaning the likes of Michael Moore and David Axelrod  who both asserted a Tea Party connection within hours of the bombing  got it completely wrong and owe conservative a pretty hefty apology.

http://www.infowars.com/did-boston-b...-to-surrender/

----------


## mad cow

Scanner:3 addresses in the last few minutes with open doors,been several others tonight.
The locals aren't helping much

----------


## CPUd

that guy on the ground was released soon after that photo was taken

----------


## Mani

That Picture could be of the naked kid who just happened to be in the wrong place...

----------


## sailingaway

police commissioner tweeted out a picture of the 'white hat suspect' which apparently referred to the guy coming in the convenience store door with a white hat: http://www.viralread.com/2013/04/19/...pect-at-large/

----------


## Ranger29860

> Did Boston Bombing Suspect Try to Surrender?
> 
> Image appears to show suspect surrendering, not badly injured; Second alleged culprit on the run after shootout
> Paul Joseph Watson
> Infowars.com 
> April 19, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul Joseph Watson is a liar , I thought maybe they may have jumped the gun. But no this happened so long ago now that there is no excuse for not doing even a miniscule amount of research. They are lying about that man for one reason, and that reason is to get people to buy into their crap. 

I watched AJ a good bit before this incident and tended to ignore some of the crazier things he said or did but this last couple days have made me regret ever supporting him. The whole thing is a scam or worse a cult.

----------


## itshappening

That kid is dead, that's the one they're chasing

he probably has no idea whats going on. 

Well he probably does now: "that bombing is being pinned on me"!

----------


## libertygrl

Suspects identified: Mike Mulugeta & Sunil Tripathi. Tripathi disappeared from Brown University last month:





WATERTOWN  Police this morning are searching a 20-block area here for one of the Boston Marathon bombing suspects after a violent night during which an MIT Police officer lost his life and a Transit Police officer was seriously wounded in a firefight. The other Boston Marathon bombing suspect, who was wearing a black hat in photos released Thursday evening, is dead after firing bullets and launching explosives at police.

Boston Police Commissioner Edward F. Davis said the man now known as Marathon bombing Suspect #2, the man with the white baseball cap who actually dropped the bombs at the race finish line, is the person being sought by a massive collection of federal, state, and municipal police.

We believe this to be a terrorist, Davis told reporters about 4:30 a.m. today. We believe this to be a man here to kill people.

Police are warning residents in East Watertown to stay in their homes, and not to answer the door unless they see a uniformed police officer outside. They said drivers should not stop in the area roughly bounded by Dexter, Laurel, and Arsenal streets.

According to State Police Colonel Timothy Alben, the nights outbreak of violence began about 10:30 p.m. police received reports of a robbery of a convenience store in Kendall Square near MIT. A few minutes later, an MIT police officer, who has not been identified, was shot multiple times while in his cruiser at Main and Vassar streets, near Building 32, better known as the renowned the Stata Center on the MIT campus.

The officer was pronounced dead at Massachusetts General Hospital.

A short time later, two men carjacked a Mercedes SUV at gunpoint, and the owner of that car was able to flee at a gas station on Memorial Drive. The SUV proceeded out Memorial Drive toward Watertown followed by a long train of police vehicles in pursuit.

At one point during the pursuit, the two suspects opened fire on Watertown police and a Transit Police officer, who was shot and who is now in critical condition at a Boston-area hospital this morning.

During the gunfight, the man known as Marathon suspect #1 was wounded. He was taken into custody and later died at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston, Alben said.

Police have since been searching for the other bombing suspect.

The nights chaos began about six hours after law enforcement released images of suspects in Mondays Boston Marathon bombings that left three people dead and 170 wounded. After responding to the shooting at MIT, police streamed to Watertown, sirens blaring.

There, the night was punctuated with gunfire and explosions.

Police warned that spectators were in danger. At Arsenal Court and Arsenal Street in Watertown, an officer bellowed: Ya gotta get outta here. Theres an active shooter here with an active explosive. Go!

Peter Jennings, 33, said he was sleeping just before 1 a.m. in his home on Prentiss Street when he was awakened by a huge boom.

It sounded like a stick of dynamite went off, he said. I looked out the window, and it was like nothing Ive ever seen  blue light after blue light after blue light.

He said more than three dozen emergency vehicles were heading down Route 16 West. He went to the end of his street, where some neighbors were gathering. The air, he said, smelled like at the end of a fireworks show, like a wick smell.

I had a bad feeling because of what happened on Monday, he said.

John Antonuccis 79-year-old mother called him hysterical from her home in Laurel Street. She heard about five gunshots and didnt know what to do.

She was saying theyre running down the street shooting, Antonucci said, standing outside yellow police tape. She was crying so hard I couldnt understand what she was talking about.

So he told her: Stay inside the house.

Residents describe the neighborhood as safe and family oriented, where they leave doors and windows open, and feed stray cats.

Standing at Quimby Street and Nichols Avenue as police officers hastily strung up caution tape, Lindsay Gaylord, 25, and Collin Ausfeld, 26, peered over the scene to get a glimpse of their apartment about a block away on Dartmouth Street.

I was buying ice cream right there -- Gaylord pointed to a structure a few steps away, behind the caution tape -- just this afternoon.

Ausfeld stared at the crime scene in front of him, trying to make sense of what he was seeing. As an afterthought, he muttered, I hope the apartment doesnt blow up.

The couple said they moved to the neighborhood in January, leaving behind their Belmont place, because Watertown was closer to the city, and their block was quiet, safe, and friendly.

After this, I still feel safe on this street, Gaylord said. I mean, you just never know with these things.

Adam Healy, 31, said he stepped outside for a cigarette near one of the shooting scenes in Watertown, when he heard gunfire.

I just heard tons of gunshots, he said. Gunshot, gunshot, gunshot, gunshot. Then I saw an explosion and saw a burst of light in the sky.

Imran Saif, a cab driver, was parking his car for the night near Dexter and School streets and was preparing to bike home to Cambridge when he heard a series of loud noises that he said sounded like fireworks. He said he biked toward the sounds, thinking they were fireworks, when people in nearby houses began waving him back, telling him it was gunfire.

It just sounded like there was automatic weapons going off, and I heard a few explosions, he said. They sounded like fireworks, mostly, big fireworks going off -- tons, Id say. Im really scared. When I found out it was gunshots, that just knocked the wind out of me.

Dan MacDonald, who lives on Bigelow Avenue and Mount Auburn Street, near Watertown Square, said he was watching TV and talking with his girlfriend when they began hearing sirens -- just a few at first, then more -- maybe five or seven, racing at this point. Then in the distance they heard gunshots, about 15, he said, within 10 seconds.

I kind of ran downstairs and came outside, he said. They were coming from the Arsenal Street area up Bigelow Avenue. There were about 10 cop cars, they took a left on Mount Auburn Street heading toward Galen Street.

The bedlam in Watertown was preceded by a spasm of violence in Kendall Square, in Cambridge.

At MIT earlier during this drama, the university issued an alert to students and faculty to remain inside, which was later lifted.

An eerie quiet descended on the campus as teams of *police officers combed the campus block by block. SWAT teams were present.

At MGH tonight, family members of the officer shot and killed declined to comment. About a dozen gathered outside the hospitals emergency room, hugging and consoling one another through the night.

Siddhartha Varshney was walking home from dinner with two friends when they were stopped at the police cordon.

Initially, we thought they had caught the suspect in the bombing, the 28-year-old said. But they then learned it was a shooting involving an MIT officer.

Well, I  honestly  I mean, I cant think what I make of it. The situation is a little tense, he said. And I hope that whoever he is gets caught.

Few seemed to be out on the campus at the time of the shooting. One professor, standing feet from the police tape, said he came out of his office when he heard a commotion of sirens and saw *police lights.

Early Friday, MIT issued a statement about the death of the officer. MIT is heartbroken by the news that an MIT Police officer was shot and killed in the line of duty on Thursday night on campus. Our thoughts are now with the family.

h ttp://www.boston.com/metrodesk/2013/04/18/mit-police-officer-hit-gunfire-cambridge-police-dispatcher-says/UAbtwLVGLwBE5VI7BUyQuL/story.html

----------


## itshappening

Yeah disappeared into the arms of his handlers more like.

really suspicious.

----------


## Mani

What would really suck....

if Sunil just took off to get away from family, school, and just headed to Cancun for a couple months to get his head straight....All along his name is being linked to the a man who's the boston bomber and cop killer....

----------


## sailingaway

A guy in blue jeans with a grey hoodie and red backpack tried to flag a cab per scanner.  Tough day to be a student trying to get anywhere.

----------


## JJ2

When I hear that a suspect dies after being taken into custody, that really scares the crap out of me. I sure hope it was from a prior legitimate firefight.

----------


## itshappening

people dont just disappear and become bombers lol... this is total BS from start to finish

we will never know the truth cuz they're going to give him the Chris Dorner treatment.

----------


## sailingaway

> What would really suck....
> 
> if Sunil just took off to get away from family, school, and just headed to Cancun for a couple months to get his head straight....All along his name is being linked to the a man who's the boston bomber and cop killer....


there are people saying it is NOT him.  It is possible the first picture was him but that is  no longer the suspect.  Then when the police chief sent out the tweet and said 'the white hat' suspect people flashed back to the white hat picture at the marathon not the one in the tweet.  I don't know, but it being Sunil is disputed now.

----------


## sailingaway

All available units to Childes Circle per scanner

----------


## DirtMcGirt

got'em

----------


## dancjm

In custody!

----------


## libertygrl

Question: if you were indeed the guilty party of the attacks at the marathon, you would want to go into hiding, right?  Why would you go out to rob a store and draw attention to yourself? The car jacking part makes sense, if you were discovered and panicked to try and get away. But armed robbery??

----------


## dancjm

3 people in custody?

----------


## mad cow

3 occupants of a cab in custody.

----------


## sailingaway

*Delta Alpha 81 all three suspects 'in the cab'? (not sure) are in custody.*

boston cab occupied 3 times white male middle eastern, darker middle eastern male all on deck outside the 'cah' haven't checked the trunk yet.  Red back pack and laptop under clothing

(love the Boston accent)

----------


## Natural Citizen

From what I'm hearing they are still evacuating and we have 10,000 troops entering homes and telling people to lay face down. One of the interviewees said they kept on harrassing the home she was in touch with with the old "we think you have a bomb" gag? Is this happening to all of these people in their homes?  What do you mean they have him? If they did then why the military occupation.

----------


## dancjm

3 people in custody, on the ground next to their vehicle, one while male two middle eastern males. I think.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Question: if you were indeed the guilty party of the attacks at the marathon, you would want to go into hiding, right?  Why would you go out to rob a store and draw attention to yourself? The car jacking part makes sense, if you were discovered and panicked to try and get away. But armed robbery??


They didn't rob the store. They hijacked the car after the MIT incident then stopped at the 7/11 f or gas and paid and left. Later police recognized the car. The "robbery" was an event that happened right before $#@! went down where a black male wearing a cowboy hat was involved. People just seem to be getting these two incidents confused.

----------


## CPUd

> From what I'm hearing they are still evacuating and we have 10,000 troops entering homes and telling people to lay face down. So....what? What do you mean they have him?


They don't know yet for sure.  They do have 3 people.

----------


## sailingaway

all buses and subways shut down too, don't go to or congregate at transportation stations, whole bunch of places not just Watertown, Cambridge, etc to stay closed, people shouldn't congregate outside...

----------


## Mani

> Question: if you were indeed the guilty party of the attacks at the marathon, you would want to go into hiding, right?  Why would you go out to rob a store and draw attention to yourself? The car jacking part makes sense, if you were discovered and panicked to try and get away. But armed robbery??



YES, I was wondering the same thing.  WTF are u robbing a 7/11???  I don't think there's a better way to draw attention to yourself besides doing a terminator and start shooting up a Police Station...I mean, WTF!?!?


OH!  Clarified by Ranger....

----------


## sailingaway

> got'em


red backpack? All the back packs I heard about were black.

----------


## itshappening

These people are from overseas according to the sources im hearing

----------


## CPUd

They have a cab, which contains a guy who someone called in was on the road trying to flag down a ride.

----------


## Petar

> people dont just disappear and become bombers lol... this is total BS from start to finish
> 
> we will never know the truth cuz they're going to give him the Chris Dorner treatment.


These guys went AWOL with bombs and guns, but there could still have been government involvement (I am betting that there probably was).

----------


## sailingaway

*shawna_england Shawna England ⚓ 19m
View from my house...crazy #watertown pic.twitter.com/LFl1gVfASt*

----------


## sailingaway

a guy somewhere was told he wasn't getting any more resources because they were still looking in Watertown. 464 Commonwealth avenue is the other place

----------


## mad cow

No more resources to the cab,keeping cops in Watertown.

----------


## sailingaway

Beechwood, the open door house, is clear.

----------


## itshappening

@HuffPostMedia Pete Williams: when suspects carjacked a car, they told their hostage that they were the bombers.
-

makes sense... 'hey we're bombers!'

----------


## Mani

> 3 people in custody, on the ground next to their vehicle, one while male two middle eastern males. I think.


The masterminds?  Or unlucky tourists....

----------


## MRK

> *shawna_england Shawna England ⚓ 19m
> View from my house...crazy #watertown pic.twitter.com/LFl1gVfASt*


Now I see why building codes for your shed are so important.

Shed roofs need to be able to safely withstand the weight of two fully geared paramilitary troops taking aim into your neighbor's kitchen.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/20/us...-standoff.html




> Police confirmed that, at around 10:30 p.m. there had been a robbery at a 7/11 store in Central Square, Cambridge, apparently by the white-hatted suspect.


No escape plan/preparations?  That's odd...




> When they looked out of their windows, they saw the two young men taking cover behind the black Mercedes, in a shootout with dozens of police about 70 yards away. A transit police officer was shot, said a police spokesman, Dave Procopio, and was in serious condition.
> 
> A Watertown resident, Andrew Kitzenberg, 29, said he looked out his third-floor window to see two young men of slight build in jackets engaged in constant gunfire with police officers. A police SUV drove towards the shooters, he said, and was shot at until it was severely damaged. It rolled out of control, Mr. Kitzenberg said, and crashed into two cars in his driveway.
> 
> The two shooters, he said, had a large, unwieldy bomb that he said looked like a pressure cooker.
> 
> They lit it, still in the middle of the gunfire, and threw it. But it went 20 yards at most. It exploded, he said, and one of the two men ran toward the gathered police officers. He was tackled, but it was not clear if he was shot, Mr. Kitzenberg said.
> 
> The explosions, said another resident, Loretta Kehayias, 65, lit up the whole house. I screamed. Ive never seen anything like this, never, never, never.
> ...


second suspect possibly wounded and dying.




> At least two people, one of whom appeared to be a police officer and the other a man in handcuffs were taken from the scene in ambulances, said a Dexter Street resident who declined to give his name.


That suspect arrived in cardiac arrest at the hospital and is dead.  "one in handcuffs"?



-t

----------


## CPUd

They're asking for photos to confirm the id of the guy at the cab

----------


## Petar

> @HuffPostMedia Pete Williams: when suspects carjacked a car, they told their hostage that they were the bombers.
> -
> 
> makes sense... 'hey we're bombers!'


How can you doubt that these guys were involved? Did you see the pics of suspect number 2 dropping his bag where the bomb went off? Are you aware that he was also identified by one of the victims? (the man in the wheelchair).

----------


## itshappening

"They are legal permanent residents. been in the country for at least a year. possibly from TURKEY." -PETE WILLIAMS

-

----------


## itshappening

> How can you doubt that these guys were involved? Did you see the pics of suspect number 2 dropping his bag where the bomb went off? Are you aware that he was also identified by one of the victims? (the man in the wheelchair).


1) there's a lot of fake and photoshopped pics

2) the man in the wheelchair could be describing anyone, how do you know? He will probably end up dead soon.

----------


## Mani

So the Boston bombing was Sunday/Monday?  and these guys stuck around all these days?  No plan to get the hell out of town the moment those bombs went off?

----------


## sailingaway

*Boston Police Dept. ‏@Boston_Police 1m
#CommunityAlert: Residents of Watertown, Waltham, Newton, Belmont, Cambridge and Allston Brighton reminded to stay indoors.*

----------


## sailingaway

*HWDRepublican ‏@HWDRepublican now
THR: Bus load of SWAT dropped off entering neighborhood now in Watertown. pic.twitter.com/BeqN6dKh0Z http://dlvr.it/3FqjFG  (BN) #tcot*

----------


## itshappening

> So the Boston bombing was Sunday/Monday?  and these guys stuck around all these days?  No plan to get the hell out of town the moment those bombs went off?


"hey i got an idea.. lets randomly bomb somewhere with loads of cameras, stay in town and wait for them to be released and then die... " 

come on now...

----------


## Ranger29860

> So the Boston bombing was Sunday/Monday?  and these guys stuck around all these days?  No plan to get the hell out of town the moment those bombs went off?


It sounds like they were caught in the act of planting bombs at MIT. Also with one wearing a suicide vest and them having and I quote the scanner chatter " a bag of grenades" it seems like they already were planning on dying it was jsut a matter of how much they could do before. Hell they were lobbing IED's out of a moving vehicle for christ sake.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> So the Boston bombing was Sunday/Monday?  and these guys stuck around all these days?  No plan to get the hell out of town the moment those bombs went off?


They did lock down the airport right after.  Might have messed with their plans.

-t

----------


## Petar

> 1) there's a lot of fake and photoshopped pics
> 
> 2) the man in the wheelchair could be describing anyone, how do you know? He will probably end up dead soon.


The pic of suspect number 2 dropping off his backpack did not look particularly photoshopped, and the man in the wheelchair (who probably will not be dead soon) described him pretty accurately. 

Plus, consider this guy's mental health history (disappeared from family threatening suicide). 

Plus, how the hell do you explain the fact that they engaged in warfare with the cops? 

How the hell would the media fake that?

I still think that there was likely government involvement, but obviously these guys were at least AWOL participants.

----------


## Petar

Fox news: "Americans who are seeing this now understand that this dramatically changes the landscape for how we deal with these things."

----------


## sailingaway

just one more data point, not confirmed imho:

*The Associated Press ‏@AP now
RBEAKING: AP sources: Boston bomb suspects from Russia region near Chechnya, lived in US at least 1 year. -SS*

----------


## Mani

> just one more data point, not confirmed imho:
> 
> *The Associated Press ‏@AP now
> RBEAKING: AP sources: Boston bomb suspects from Russia region near Chechnya, lived in US at least 1 year. -SS*


Are these the 3 guys in the Cab?

----------


## sailingaway

> Fox news: "Americans who are seeing this now understand that this dramatically changes the landscape for how we deal with these things."



Yeah, we should all have automatic weapons and concealed carry ability because who knows when we might need it.

----------


## sailingaway

> Are these the 3 guys in the Cab?


The guys they are looking for. The guys in the cab might or might not end up being related.

----------


## itshappening

Could be a Russian op? blaming chechen rebels...

----------


## Mani

It appears we have more than just 2 kids who hatched this plot......1 kid is dead...another is in the woods or in a basement or dead...and there are now some russian/middle eastern looking terror suspects as well.


This is getting complicated.

----------


## sailingaway

this is being retweeted but the original was sent 5 hours ago

* 
 Follow

Seth Mnookin
‏@sethmnookin
Arrest going on now. "He's got $#@! in his pockets. Get down that street now!" pic.twitter.com/rnpWrZ2H2G*

----------


## DirtMcGirt

BTW Drudge finally woke up...

----------


## sailingaway

*Business Insider ‏@businessinsider now
RT @AP: BREAKING: AP: Surviving Boston bomb suspect identified as Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, of Cambridge, Mass. -SS
 Retweeted by Kyle Raccio*

but they were pretty forceful about identifying that other guy too, so....

----------


## mad cow

10 Fairfield,open shed,lock on the ground.

----------


## sailingaway

*Jeff ‏@MooseOfReason now
Surviving bomber suspect is an anagram, apparently.*

----------


## devil21

> It appears we have more than just 2 kids who hatched this plot......1 kid is dead...another is in the woods or in a basement or dead...and there are now some russian/middle eastern looking terror suspects as well.
> 
> 
> This is getting complicated.


I prefer the term "confusing".  Ive wondered if the steady stream of conflicting reports on events like these recently is intentional to keep everyone thoroughly confused about what's actually going on.  Confused = easily manipulated.

----------


## green73

I wonder if TradionialConservative is for invading Chechnya

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Kaczynski ‏@BuzzFeedAndrew now
What we know about the suspect from NBC: They are brothers. Chechen. Been here a year. Legal residents. Possible overseas military training.*

at this point I'm taking 'what we know' with a grain of salt.

----------


## dancjm

> *Andrew Kaczynski ‏@BuzzFeedAndrew now
> What we know about the suspect from NBC: They are brothers. Chechen. Been here a year. Legal residents. Possible overseas military training.*
> 
> at this point I'm taking 'what we know' with a grain of salt.


But what happened to the missing/awol student, he was clearly "the guy with the white hat", I thought he was the suspect?

----------


## Mani

> I wonder if TradionialConservative is for invading Chechnya


Drone the $#@! out of Chechnya!!


The scary part is I'm sure if someone started saying that..there would be lots of bloodthirsty cheers accompanying it.

----------


## itshappening

This could seriously be Putin. Bombings and blaming Chechnya is a classic one of his

----------


## Beorn

Foxnews just reported a name... Jokoff sonyee... Something like that.

----------


## itshappening

It's also very convenient for them to blame chechen rebels instead of AQ or a conservative.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Yeah, we should all have automatic weapons and concealed carry ability because who knows when we might need it.


Yes

----------


## Beorn

Jokar sarneoff

----------


## dancjm

Suspect no.2 spotted by a 3rd party.

----------


## itshappening

Dorner him!

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> "They are legal permanent residents. been in the country for at least a year. possibly from TURKEY." -PETE WILLIAMS
> 
> -


Looks bad for the open amnesty bill.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Looks bad for the open amnesty bill.


I'm going full throttle against any speak of the H1B from now on too.

----------


## Beorn

WASHINGTON — AP: Surviving Boston bomb suspect identified as Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, of Cambridge, Mass.

----------


## mad cow

> Suspect no.2 spotted by a 3rd party.


Walking on a bridge.Any male under fiftyish is subject to be taken for suspect #2 today by Boston area third parties.

----------


## sailingaway

*SophieFlack Sophie Flack 11m
View from my parent's front porch... #Watertown pic.twitter.com/nCIAP0zuxH*

----------


## sailingaway

*RT ‏@RT_com 25s
BREAKING: PHOTO of surviving Boston bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev from his social network account http://on.rt.com/6u8xcy  pic.twitter.com/R96IvCqGIX*

suspect, of course, at this point:

----------


## sailingaway

> But what happened to the missing/awol student, he was clearly "the guy with the white hat", I thought he was the suspect?


now they are saying not.

----------


## dancjm

EMTs requested. - Not sure why?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Fox news: "Americans who are seeing this now understand that this dramatically changes the landscape for how we deal with these things."


No.  This American doesn't understand.

----------


## sailingaway

> *RT ‏@RT_com 25s
> BREAKING: PHOTO of surviving Boston bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev from his social network account http://on.rt.com/6u8xcy  pic.twitter.com/R96IvCqGIX*
> 
> suspect, of course, at this point:


Well, I appreciate that!  The very next tweet RT did said 'alleged' bomber after I had tweeted back: 'suspect'

----------


## sailingaway

> No.  This American doesn't understand.


I do. DHS is clearly useless and the huge sums we give them are spent on spying on and molesting American citizens, so we should get rid of them, and spend less, smarter, support the state national guards, and let every household have automatic weapons.

----------


## sailingaway

*Anonymous ‏@YourAnonNews now
#Watertown: Latest person taken into custody was not the suspect.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Nah Baby Nah ツ ‏@NahBabyNah now
Chechen suspect on loose Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev received City of Cambridge scholarship for $2,500 each #TCOT #RedNationRising #BostonBombing*

----------


## sailingaway

*Firelight ‏@_Firelight now
If bomber is Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev graduated Highschool in Cambridge, City gave him scholarship in 2011, he wrestled. http://bit.ly/103FYkt* 

so then he wouldn't have been just here a year? so what else is wrong?

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> I do. DHS is clearly useless and the huge sums we give them are spent on spying on and molesting American citizens, so we should get rid of them, and spend less, smarter, support the state national guards, and let every household have automatic weapons.


Yes. 

And I might add, that every sponsor of gun control legislation here seems to be AIPAC supported, and in Israel, they all have automatic weapons.  That is how Israel deals with it there.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I do. DHS is clearly useless and the huge sums we give them are spent on spying on and molesting American citizens, so we should get rid of them, and spend less, smarter, support the state national guards, and let every household have automatic weapons.


You must spread some rep arround before...

-t

----------


## pacelli

That distraction you were trying to ignore, is the attack you were expecting. 

Happy patriots day.  

$#@!.

What happened to the other 3 or 4 guys in the pictures who were carrying the bags?

----------


## sailingaway

*Jay Caruso ‏@jaycaruso now
Know which residents in the Watertown area are feeling a little safer in their homes? The ones with guns.*

*Bloomberg News ‏@BloombergNews now
Chechen leader declines to comment on Boston Marathon bomb suspect: spokesman*

what an insanely stupid question to even ask!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I do. DHS is clearly useless and the huge sums we give them are spent on spying on and molesting American citizens, so we should get rid of them, and spend less, smarter, support the state national guards, and let every household have automatic weapons.


Point taken.  The way it is vs. the way that actually works and protects liberty.  We agree.

Thanks to all in this thread.  I just skimmed through it and saved myself a bunch of Cn-nxiety.  Feel guilty for it.  "News" stations is something I really couldn't deal with this week.

----------


## Beorn

> I do. DHS is clearly useless and the huge sums we give them are spent on spying on and molesting American citizens, so we should get rid of them, and spend less, smarter, support the state national guards, and let every household have automatic weapons.


Orrrr.... This is evidence they need MORE money.
You want to be safe don't you?

----------


## sailingaway

*Anonymous ‏@YourAnonNews now
@CNN used term "frozen zone". Basically it's an area where constitutional rights are suspended by a police force. Not legal martial law.*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Yes. 
> 
> And I might add, that every sponsor of gun control legislation here seems to be AIPAC supported, and in Israel, they all have automatic weapons.  That is how Israel deals with it there.


Yea settlers do have all sorts of guns, it helps the state goal of occupation. Palestinians are not given same weapons by state  as settlers.  Maybe someone should ask Diane F. or Chuck Shumer or Bloomberg.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Thinking of the robbery some more, I kind of wonder if they were supposed to leave a trail of bread crumbs drawing attention away from Boston, then having the second half of the cell hit the city again...

-t

----------


## dancjm

Possible sighting of suspect 2 in a cab

----------


## sailingaway

*daveweigel ‏@daveweigel now
RT @agolis > Two pictures of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev from Russia's facebook via @benwikler: http://yfrog.com/nvme1yuj http://yfrog.com/gyq4zapj "*

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Yea settlers do have all sorts of guns, it helps the state goal of occupation. Palestinians are not given same weapons by state  as settlers.  Maybe someone should ask Diane F. or Chuck Shumer or Bloomberg.


I'm no fan of Israel.  I'm just noting the hypocrisy, actually the treason of those you mentioned and some others.

I don't want to be like a Palestine here, with no weapons except stones.  As near as I can tell, its being pushed by the same people.

----------


## jmdrake

> Or Pakistani?


Sunil is Indian.

http://www.theweek.co.uk/us/boston-b...-bomb-suspects
_THERE has been widespread speculation that the Boston marathon bombing suspect being sought by police might be Sunil Tripathi, an Indian philosophy student studying at an Ivy League college who disappeared without a trace on 16 March.

The unconfirmed reports  which appear to have originated from a conversation overheard on a police scanner - suggested the bombing suspect seen wearing a white baseball cap in photographs released by police might have been 22-year-old Tripathi, The Times reported. He was last seen at 1.30am near the campus of Brown University, a prestigious institution in Providence, Rhode Island. Family and police feared that his disappearance was a suicide.

Tripathi was been described as a "left-wing Marxist of Indian Brahmin descent", whose father is a successful software developer. His family set up a Twitter account and a Facebook page last month to help the search for him.

Authorities have warned that the so-called "white hat" suspect should be considered armed and dangerous, NBC reports.

It was also suggested the name of the second suspect  who is believed to have died of gunshot wounds following a shoot-out with police  is Mike Mulugeta. At this stage, authorities have not confirmed the names of the suspects, but Associated Press has reported that the suspects are in fact brothers of Chechen descent. · 

Read more: http://www.theweek.co.uk/us/boston-b...#ixzz2QuIfTaRa
_

----------


## sailingaway

*Jonathan Elinoff ‏@JonathanElinoff now
BREAKING: Boston PD has 2nd suspect in sight, SWAT and FBI are moving in*

----------


## itshappening

it's Dorner time

----------


## jmdrake

> That distraction you were trying to ignore, is the attack you were expecting. 
> 
> Happy patriots day.  
> 
> $#@!.
> 
> What happened to the other 3 or 4 guys in the pictures who were carrying the bags?


You mean the ones that look like Navy SEALS?  They will be conveniently forgotten.  Wrap it up and put a bow on it!

----------


## KingNothing

> It's also very convenient for them to blame chechen rebels instead of AQ or a conservative.





You have to be $#@!ing kidding me.  You, and other conspiracy lunatics, said it would be said that RWNJ did this! You and Alex Jones "reported it" over and over again!  


Cut this horrific, illogical, $#@!.  Can't you see how your cognitive dissonance is impacting you?

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Orrrr.... This is evidence they need MORE money.
> You want to be safe don't you?


With them standing around within 20 feet of the bombing suspects, with bomb sniffing dogs, and calling it a bomb drill instead of an alert and causing a bunch of deaths?

Normal security is not to let people in with backpacks at a security event, even music concerts do that.  It's a total not worth the money useless.  They set off these bombs with at least 8 undercover guys we know of standing right there, with one on the rooftops.  There were probably more.

TOTALLY USELESS if they DID NOT SET IT THEMSELVES.

----------


## itshappening

> You have to be $#@!ing kidding me.  You, and other conspiracy lunatics, said it would be said that RWNJ did this! You and Alex Jones "reported it" over and over again!  
> 
> 
> Cut this horrific, illogical, $#@!.  Can't you see how your cognitive dissonance is impacting you?


Their script was exposed.  These are backup patsies... seriously, a 19 year old kid going out and planting bombs with a white hat and then hanging around town for 4 days.  

Makes a lot of sense.

Now they're going to die and you'll never hear a peep about them again.

wonderful.

----------


## KingNothing

> Their script was exposed.  These are backup patsies... seriously, a 19 year old kid going out and planting bombs with a white hat and then hanging around town for 4 days. 
> 
> Makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Now they're going to die and you'll never hear a peep about them again.
> 
> wonderful.



You have problems.

----------


## sailingaway

*Boston Police Dept. ‏@Boston_Police 14m
For residents in the area of Comm and Charlesgate, police will be conducting a controlled detonation.*

----------


## Ranger29860

> Their script was exposed.  These are backup patsies... seriously, a 19 year old kid going out and planting bombs with a white hat and then hanging around town for 4 days.  
> 
> Makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Now they're going to die and you'll never hear a peep about them again.
> 
> wonderful.


They probably didn't realize their camouflage that their reptilian overlords had given them had failed when they were hanging around the MIT campus.

----------


## sailingaway

*Andrew Kaczynski ‏@BuzzFeedAndrew now
Scanner: Someone found some clothing from one of the suspects on Dexter street.*

----------


## green73

'There's explosions, gunfire down the street'

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

I'm just going back to the Family Guy script.  This whole thing is fake from start to finish.

----------


## CPUd

> You have problems.


He's trolling hard.

----------


## mad cow

They should have just let him keep the chickens.

422	N/G	dzhokhar tsarnaev	cambridge	ma	View	Feb 11, 2010

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/...res-page5.html

----------


## sailingaway

Well, EITHER he went to high school in Cambridge and got a Boston scholorship.... OR:

*Mark MacKinnon/马凯 ‏@markmackinnon now
Boston suspect's Russian social networking page says he's Chechen, went to school on Makhachkala, capital of Dagestan. Wordview: Islam.*

----------


## sailingaway

*NPR News ‏@nprnews now
Third man has been arrested. He's being called an accomplice, not yet called a suspect, reports NPR's Dina Temple-Raston.*

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Well, EITHER he went to high school in Cambridge and got a Boston scholorship.... OR:
> 
> *Mark MacKinnon/马凯 ‏@markmackinnon now
> Boston suspect's Russian social networking page says he's Chechen, went to school on Makhachkala, capital of Dagestan. Wordview: Islam.*


Don't confuse us with facts!  After the guy is dead, we should be able to stick any bio on him.

----------


## itshappening

> They probably didn't realize their camouflage that their reptilian overlords had given them had failed when they were hanging around the MIT campus.


Keep making statements about lizards which I do not in any way believe to discredit anyone who isn't Jay Carney and asking questions about this obviously bungled operation

----------


## sailingaway

*U.S. Dept. of Fear ‏@FearDept now
We're certainly not going to invade Chechenia.  That's Putin's job.*

----------


## itshappening

> Well, EITHER he went to high school in Cambridge and got a Boston scholorship.... OR:
> 
> *Mark MacKinnon/马凯 ‏@markmackinnon now
> Boston suspect's Russian social networking page says he's Chechen, went to school on Makhachkala, capital of Dagestan. Wordview: Islam.*


LOL he has accomplices now... that's his handler and he'll be released and quietly forgotten soon.

good God, this is pathetic.

----------


## dancjm

> *U.S. Dept. of Fear ‏@FearDept now
> We're certainly not going to invade Chechenia.  That's Putin's job.*


Yesterday the WhiteHouse might have found a way to condemn him for it.

Tomorrow, they will praise him for it.

----------


## sailingaway

> LOL he has accomplices now... that's his handler and he'll be released and quietly forgotten soon.
> 
> good God, this is pathetic.


you really are pulling a lot out of nowhere

----------


## itshappening

How come we've not heard about 'accomplices' before?

it's getting weirder...

----------


## CPUd

registered 10 minutes ago:

----------


## dancjm

> LOL he has accomplices now... that's his handler and he'll be released and quietly forgotten soon.
> 
> good God, this is pathetic.


We should probably wait and look at all of the evidence when all is said and done before we make up our minds so certainly about what has happened.

----------


## itshappening

Yeah it's sad... the kid is going to be Dornered pretty badly.

9,000 cops chasing him

----------


## dancjm

1 in custody? not sure if that's the accomplice or the suspect?

----------


## sailingaway

*Breaking911 Breaking911 1m
BREAKING: SWAT entering home in Watertown. Large pool of fresh blood found at back door. Basement unlocked pic.twitter.com/kT1xx7K7CX*

----------


## itshappening

Lovely, look like he's dead. 

Both Dornered.

Good job FBI!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Yeah it's sad... the kid is going to be Dornered pretty badly.
> 
> 9,000 cops chasing him


Hay! - you can't let the patsy talk!

-t

----------


## sailingaway

*Kyle Raccio ‏@kyleraccio now
CNN: "We do know that the brothers are Muslim. That they are Islamic." CC: @rikilonsf. #surprise!*

but then, that is CNN

*toddstarnes ‏@toddstarnes now
FAA stops air traffic over Boston --- temporarily.*

last I heard, anti aircraft fire was not suspected

----------


## dancjm

I'm confused do they know where he is?

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> you really are pulling a lot out of nowhere


So he's in good company.  So are most of the networks.

----------


## sailingaway

*Wesley Lowery ‏@WesleyLowery now
Officers now moving, hands on their weapons, down the street from both sides - toward suspects' apartment*

----------


## CPUd

> I'm confused do they know where he is?


Not exactly.  But they do know where he's not.


Scanner feed just went quiet.

----------


## sailingaway

demonization or truth?

*Vince Coglianese ‏@TheDCVince now
RT @ErikaMasonhall: .@PeteWilliamsNBC on @todayshow: Dzhokar Tsarnaev drove over his brother's body to get away from shootout scene at MIT*

----------


## sailingaway

*Boston.com News ‏@BostonDotCom now
RT @wesleylowery: Camera operators say officers dragging a handcuffed woman out of suspects' apartment*

----------


## sailingaway

*Wesley Lowery ‏@WesleyLowery now
Officers taking a woman into custody. TV camera next to me - who can zoom - say she's resisting*

----------


## phill4paul

> You have to be $#@!ing kidding me.  You, and other conspiracy lunatics, said it would be said that RWNJ did this! You and Alex Jones "reported it" over and over again!  
> 
> 
> Cut this horrific, illogical, $#@!.  Can't you see how your cognitive dissonance is impacting you?


  Umm, it HAS been said that RWNJ did this.......

http://www.mrc.org/biasalerts/cnn-an...boston-bombing
http://www.examiner.com/article/cnn-...rathon-bombing
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/matt-ve...ht-wing-antigo
http://usadotcom.blogspot.com/2013/0...le-raston.html

  I could go on.

----------


## sailingaway

*Erika Masonhall ‏@ErikaMasonhall now
.@PeteWilliamsNBC also reports on @todayshow that old bro, now dead, TAMERLAN TZARNAEV, was 26 & born in Russia. Legal perm res since 2007*

----------


## itshappening

Collateral damage

----------


## sailingaway

Silver linings:

*TwitchyTeam ‏@TwitchyTeam now
Tagg Romney tweets 'We are locked down in our home' http://bit.ly/Z8k3gu*

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Just a thought, but this was 2 guys.  What if it was 50-100 guys...  Look at the response.  

-t

----------


## enhanced_deficit

zhokhar *Tsarnaev*
*
Cambridge announces   scholarships* 

 Cambridge — 
   Each year, the City of Cambridge awards 35-45 scholarships for $2,500  each to  Cambridge high school seniors and others pursuing higher  education. City  officials gratefully acknowledge the generous  contribution of the many citizens  of Cambridge who make this special  opportunity possible. 
 The 2011 recipients will be honored at a ceremony and reception Monday,  May  16, at 4 p.m., in the Sullivan Chamber of Cambridge City Hall, 795  Massachusetts  Avenue.
*2011 Recipients:* 
Sarah Adkins, Arjun Agarwala,  Jason Tang, Neyka Alexandre, Paola Arias  Sanabria, Ty Atkin, Ariane Berelowitch,  Samuel Borrus, Samisa Brioso,  Joan Brunetta, Gina Chen, Gwendolyn Child, Abina  Cohen, Kayla Coleman,  Katrina Cooper, Judy Cortes, Anne-Marie Denis, Sira Fati,  Jillian  Felie, Hannah Firestone, Carlos Galvao, Kidan Gebremedhin, Yordanos   Gebremichl, Adam Gelaw, Lillianna Griggs, David Guan, Pouchy Guerrier,  Michael  Sferza-Lewis, Hichem Hadjeres, Regina Hallisey, Pasang Lhamo,  Rebecca Loh,  Rebecca Mazur, Amatullah Mervin, Kathleen Mullen, Suryani  Dewa Ayu, Liam  O’Leary, Rebecca Pearce-Probst, Megan Rebello, Rose  Schutzberg, Hyun-Wook Seo,  Alexandros Stefanakis, *Dzhokhar* *Tsarnaev,* Dorcas Yip,  Fesehaye Zewdie.

* http://www.wickedlocal.com/cambridge...y-scholarships


*And apparently *"Student-Athlete of the Month" in wrestling in his Cambridge high school:*

*Wrestling*
*Dzhokhar Tsarnaev

*http://www.cpsd.us/crls/athletics/student-athlete.html

NBC/CBS news claim about his foreign military training are starting to  sound very questionable if this is same high school kid they are  reporting to be suspect #1.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Just read all 59 pages. I now believe sailingaway is actually a Twitter bot.  Seriously good work, which allows me to not have to watch the TV propaganda.

----------


## sailingaway

tollie williams ‏@tollie now
It’s impossible to comprehend the police/ military presence. Photo:  via @BostonGlobe via @GlobeDavidLRyan
http://ow.ly/i/1VtGe

----------


## Bruno

Question is whether the FBI already knew what they were up to, as with other events in recent years.

----------


## sailingaway

*teacherdude ‏@teacherdude now
Boston bombers apparently from Chechnya. Judging from modern US foreign policy, a ground invasion of Nepal is therefore on the cards.*

----------


## Natural Citizen

> *teacherdude ‏@teacherdude now
> Boston bombers apparently from Chechnya. Judging from modern US foreign policy, a ground invasion of Nepal is therefore on the cards.*


Who the heck is teacherdude?

----------


## itshappening

Let the LHO'ing begin... they've even got a mugshot of him. However unlike LHO he wont be alive for a few days.  They will kill him

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Question is whether the FBI already knew what they were up to, as with other events in recent years.


There's no way you just snap and 10,000 troops show up locked, cocked and ready to rock with all of that hardware (and a plan). It doesn't work that way. That takes a bit of time.

----------


## phill4paul

> There's no way you just snap and 10,000 troops show up with all of that hardware. It doesn't work that way. That takes a bit of time.


  In the new Amerika were every L.E.O. is decked out for war?

----------


## Ranger29860

> There's no way you just snap and 10,000 troops show up with all of that hardware. It doesn't work that way. That takes a bit of time.


Um you do realize there are a lot of units that their entire job is to do just that. If we were invaded by surprise tomorrow what would happen? We just ask the invaders to hold on for a few days while we get ready? 

Also you keep throwing around 10,000 troops number. Where you pulling that from?

----------


## libertygrl

> They didn't rob the store. They hijacked the car after the MIT incident then stopped at the 7/11 f or gas and paid and left. Later police recognized the car. The "robbery" was an event that happened right before $#@! went down where a black male wearing a cowboy hat was involved. People just seem to be getting these two incidents confused.


Seriously?  An African American male with a cowboy hat? Why not throw in Col. Mustard and Pro. Plum too? LOL.  Sorry, when things get a little scary humor is my coping mechanism. Thanks for clearing things up for me.

----------


## green73

He wasn't in that house!

All of Boston now on lockdown.

----------


## CPUd

They have like 1 SWAT unit in Boston who are NOT allocated to this manhunt.  They were asking one of the commanders on the radio if that group should be allocated and he told them no, since if something happens somewhere else in the city, they wouldn't have any units to respond.

----------


## Bruno

Was this the earlier explosion?  


* Why did @BostonGlobe tweet this? http://t.co/VTCDHCdmpc

----------


## CPUd

> Was this the earlier explosion?  
> 
> 
> * Why did @BostonGlobe tweet this? http://t.co/VTCDHCdmpc


That was on Monday.

----------


## AuH20

With the over-the-top military presence at the event, it wouldn't be outlandish to deduct that they simply let this event materialize.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Was this the earlier explosion?  
> 
> 
> * Why did @BostonGlobe tweet this? http://t.co/VTCDHCdmpc


They (the bombers) were tossing bombs out left and right when they were driving through that neighborhood so they had to take care of them.

----------


## sailingaway

*Breaking911 ‏@Breaking911 now
THOUSANDS of Law Enforcement personnel arriving in Watertown and surrounding areas. pic.twitter.com/cSP89sAkoV*



OK, people are repeating themselves.  I'll find out how it ends later.

----------


## itshappening

Are we meant to believe the kid has got away from thousands of cops?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Um you do realize there are a lot of units that their entire job is to do just that. If we were invaded by surprise tomorrow what would happen? We just ask the invaders to hold on for a few days while we get ready? 
> 
> Also you keep throwing around 10,000 troops number. Where you pulling that from?


I've heard that number several times. And I realize a lot.

----------


## CPUd

> With the over-the-top military presence at the event, it wouldn't be outlandish to deduct that they simply let this event materialize.


Yeah, this is what they've been training for since 2001.  They want people to see what all that money paid for.

----------


## itshappening

kid has an assault  rifle according to CNN

you couldn;t script this better.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah, this is what they've been training for since 2001.  They want people to see what all that money paid for.


It was clearly money down a rat hole.

----------


## phill4paul

> kid has an assault  rifle according to CNN
> 
> you couldn;t script this better.


  I think an earlier tweet said that they got "long guns" off some L.E.O.'s they had an earlier encounter with, Dunno for sure.

----------


## itshappening

If he has an assault rifle Reid is bringing that bill back on Monday

never let a crisis go to waste

----------


## Natural Citizen

> kid has an assault  rifle according to CNN
> 
> you couldn;t script this better.


Neocons and lefties are going to come out of the woodwork on this one. I'm ready to just sit the tv out to the curb. What a narrative these people are spinning. You have an entire city under military control and completely locked down with guns pointed at the homes of these citizens and people are loving it.

----------


## sailingaway

this could be a different person, or photoshop for all I know:



*BuzzFeedNews BuzzFeed News 40m
Massachusetts Voter Registration - TSARNAEV, TAMERLAN pic.twitter.com/AIrVpqPjSv*

----------


## AuH20

> Yeah, this is what they've been training for since 2001.  They want people to see what all that money paid for.


Wild theories usually overlook the obvious. For example, it was reported that during 911 that the authorities knew full well that the airliner at Logan had been compromised by a terror element while the plane was still on the tarmac.

----------


## green73

Here we go...

AP: Russia's Caucasus: breeding ground for terror
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20130419/DA5OJ70G1.html

----------


## BSU kid

If you know your Geography, these people come from Chechnya...one of the most messed up places in Transcaucasia, these two are islamists. They are not domestic terrorists, I see no cover up here. Sorry.

----------


## sailingaway

*Joe Dunn ‏@JoeDunn8 2m
Uncle of #BostonTerrorAttack suspects: "We're Muslims," but claims family was not radicalized. @fox25news*

If the interview was on Fox, I can just see it.

"Were you radicalized?"

----------


## kathy88

None of this smells right.

----------


## BSU kid

> Here we go...
> 
> AP: Russia's Caucasus: breeding ground for terror
> http://apnews.myway.com/article/20130419/DA5OJ70G1.html


It's true though, that region in general is a haven for separatists, genocide and terrorism. Chechnya is in Russia, so it's not like we are going to invade that.

----------


## shane77m

I wonder if we will invade Chechnya? Do they have oil?

----------


## itshappening

didn't know this but suspect 1 was taken to a hospital alive and died.  They finished him off there.

----------


## AuH20

> If you know your Geography, these people come from Chechnya...one of the most messed up places in Transcaucasia, these two are islamists. They are not domestic terrorists, I see no cover up here. Sorry.


The terrorists are authentic. No doubt. But the intelligence community dropped the ball for some reason......

----------


## kathy88

Fox live cops surrounding house explosion heard and shots.

----------


## itshappening

> If you know your Geography, these people come from Chechnya...one of the most messed up places in Transcaucasia, these two are islamists. They are not domestic terrorists, I see no cover up here. Sorry.


yeah because Putin hasn't carried out bombings before and blamed it on Chechen terrorists.

circa 1999.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lol....Google Maps Chechnya. There's literally nothing there.

----------


## kathy88

Woman appears to be in custody.

----------


## BSU kid

> yeah because Putin hasn't carried out bombings before and blamed it on Chechen terrorists.
> 
> circa 1999.


Chechens and Russians hate each other, they are distinctly different ethnic groups. Chechen terrorists have killed numerous Russians, so I highly doubt Putin is finding Chechens who want to work for him.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This is like watching the start of the Afghan and Iraq invasions, only, the invasion is on the homeland.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Fox live cops surrounding house explosion heard and shots.



Could have been just some dolt watching cowboys n injuns. It's not like they can go outside while under lockdown.

----------


## AuH20

> Chechens and Russians hate each other, they are distinctly different ethnic groups. Chechen terrorists have killed numerous Russians, so I highly doubt Putin is finding Chechens who want to work for him.


Terrorism is very real.Many don't get it. With that said, some elements within our government knowingly turn their eyes away when it beneficial to do so.

----------


## itshappening

> Chechens and Russians hate each other, they are distinctly different ethnic groups. Chechen terrorists have killed numerous Russians, so I highly doubt Putin is finding Chechens who want to work for him.


Why don't you just wait and see rather than being spoon fed by the media?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

CNN: "There is a black backpack under the tree."

----------


## Natural Citizen

> This is like watching the start of the Afghan and Iraq invasions, only, the invasion is on the homeland.


The excercise will certainly be reviewed for improvement. Bet.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

FNC: Terror Grips Boston 


Are they talking about the police, or bombing suspect?

----------


## KingNothing

> None of this smells right.



Sort of like how "this time it feels different" with North Korea?

You need to stop trusting your senses.  It seems like they're always wrong.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> The terrorists are authentic. No doubt. But the intelligence community dropped the ball for some reason......


How do you police the diabolical thoughts of two dedicated terrorists?  Look at the havoc the two DC snipers unleashed.  Unless you have the ability to read minds, good luck trying to stop that.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Chechens and Russians hate each other, they are distinctly different ethnic groups. Chechen terrorists have killed numerous Russians, so I highly doubt Putin is finding Chechens who want to work for him.


Israelis and Hamas hate each other but if Israel can find agents within Hamas and in family of its founders, why can't Russia do similar stuff?  Not saying that is what is going on but would be unwise to rule out completely what itshappening suggested.

----------


## itshappening

These guys are patsies or part of the op and cut loose by that 'team'' 

we dont know enough details yet.  it will come out.

the kid is probably frightened... he's been cut loose by his handlers and its now clear to him he's taking the wrap.

----------


## CPUd

Anyone catch that on the scanner feed?  Sounded like someone was talking with him.

----------


## angelatc

Oh, this sucks so much.  This is the Russian version of Facebook - the younger brother identifies as Islamic:

----------


## nbruno322

This news is just breaking, so we will certainly get more details soon. But these are my first thoughts

It could be that the US Syria policy is producing blowback already. It is well known that one of the largest components of foreign fighters fighting with Al Qaeda in Syria against the government is composed of Chechens (see here). 

It just came out that the Boston attack suspects are also Chechens who had paramilitary training. There is a good chance some of their buddies are fighting in Syria and benefiting from US aid to the rebels. 

Ironically it was only 3 days ago that Assad said that the US support of Al Qaeda in Syria would come back to haunt them, just like it did with supporting them in the 80s in Afghanistan. Looks like he may have been correct.

----------


## angelatc

> you really are pulling a lot out of nowhere



I had to put him on "Ignore."   His brain is garbled.  None of us trust our government, but he's gone off the rails.

(Sailing, is there a twitter hashtag to follow?)

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Can't listen right now, but here is the video posted on that Russian Facebook page:




LOL - just slipped on headphones (at work).  It's in Russian or some such.  We need HB in here.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Can't listen right now, but here is the video posted on that Russian Facebook page:


It's all Russian (holy ****, maybe HB34 could translate!?!) but the guy sounds drunk out of his mind.

----------


## Bruno

He's posting online he will kill all the cops like they kiled his brother

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> It's all Russian (holy ****, maybe HB34 could translate!?!) but the guy sounds drunk out of his mind.


Video was uploaded in 2011.  Piles of comments on it, discussion going on right now.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> He's posting online he will kill all the cops like they kiled his brother


Running/fighting with the cops and posting online somewhere?  What?

----------


## Nirvikalpa

The video is supposedly of him drunk, and making fun of dialects.

----------


## AuH20

> How do you police the diabolical thoughts of two dedicated terrorists?  Look at the havoc the two DC snipers unleashed.  Unless you have the ability to read minds, good luck trying to stop that.


Students from 'red flag' countries are heavily monitored.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I PM'd HB to see if he could translate. And I always bitched at HB for posting in Russian.

----------


## itshappening

Friend of suspect: "We are all in shock.

----------


## Bruno

> Running/fighting with the cops and posting online somewhere?  What?




From Drudge: LIVE: COPS SURROUND BUILDING...
COP ON SCANNER: 'He is posting online -- "I will kill all of you, as you killed my brother" '...

----------


## itshappening

> He's posting online he will kill all the cops like they kiled his brother


FAKE

----------


## itshappening

it's fake... drudge is crazy running that.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

lol...and now the school down the street from me is on lockdown after a pressure cooker was found with the word "caution" on it. You can't make this stuff up.

----------


## angelatc

> He's posting online he will kill all the cops like they kiled his brother



Where is that?

----------


## itshappening

*@WGRZ: Police source: 2 Russian nationals pulled over in Niagara Falls; 4 suspicious backpacks in the car, robot & bomb techs on scene.*

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> Where is that?


https://twitter.com/Dzhokhar_A

----------


## kathy88

> Sort of like how "this time it feels different" with North Korea?
> 
> You need to stop trusting your senses.  It seems like they're always wrong.


'

Go $#@! yourself.

----------


## angelatc

> It's all Russian (holy ****, maybe HB34 could translate!?!) but the guy sounds drunk out of his mind.



That contradicts the talking point that the brothers didn't drink or smoke. But I suppose it's possible that they became radicalized later.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> https://twitter.com/Dzhokhar_A


What the... 

When was that account set up, I wonder...?

----------


## angelatc

> https://twitter.com/Dzhokhar_A



Do we think that's real?  Seems like an odd day to sign up for Twitter.

----------


## CPUd

The longer this thing plays out, the more fakeass accounts will be popping up.

I've already seen 2 facebook accounts made this morning get taken down

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> FAKE


I distrust all excuses for why we have to kill the suspects before we have them.  

Without more explanation, it seems suspect the two just out of high school kids have more parliamentary training then most seals, and suicide vests to boot to make sure they don't get taking alive.

I mean come on, Muslim terrorists don't have that.  It's Russian terrorism or the federal government making up information.

----------


## Cap

> What the... 
> 
> When was that account set up, I wonder...?


I don't buy it...no way.

----------


## hillertexas

Only 7 (all in the last day) tweets and the same pic as the Facebook page?   seems weird

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Only 7 tweets and the same pic as the Facebook page?   seems weird


Yeah, it's gotta be a fake account.  I wouldn't want to be the person who set that up.

----------


## angelatc

> I distrust all excuses for why we have to kill the suspects before we have them.  
> 
> Without more explanation, it seems suspect the two just out of high school kids have more parliamentary training then most seals, and suicide vests to boot to make sure they don't get taking alive.
> 
> I mean come on, Muslim terrorists don't have that.  It's Russian terrorism or the federal government making up information.


Muslim terrorists don't wear suicide vests?  I thought that was a fairly common way for them to blow up cafes and such. 

The older brother is 26.  Not just out of high school.  He seems much different than the younger brother - more isolated.  He had told someone that he had been unable to make any friends here.

----------


## angelatc

> Only 7 (all in the last day) tweets and the same pic as the Facebook page?   seems weird



By all accounts I've heard, the younger brother was very social.  So the only friend he has on Twitter is the Boston PD?

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> *@WGRZ: Police source: 2 Russian nationals pulled over in Niagara Falls; 4 suspicious backpacks in the car, robot & bomb techs on scene.*


http://www.wgrz.com/news/article/211...-Niagara-Falls

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> The older brother is 26.  Not just out of high school.  He seems much different than the younger brother - more isolated.  He had told someone that he had been unable to make any friends here.


More Russian nationals pulled over at Niagara falls.  Doesn't look like the terror alert is muslim terrorists.

FYI - that doesn't get rid of internal traitors.  The leftists in government are marxists.

----------


## FriedChicken

> *Andrew Kitzenberg ‏@AKitz now
> Bullet hole through our wall and the chair #mitshooting #mit #boston pic.twitter.com/1MyuMduM7T*


I haven't read all the pages, just wanted to point out that if this would have happened to my apartment I would have been outraged and made a bigger fuss. I would have also taken way more pictures.
I really really hope its a fake pic - the bullet hole seems to large to me and it would be very easy to fake a bullet hole through a calendar.

I'm not saying that I'm convinced one way or the other - just hoping a stray bullet really didn't fly through an apartment even though it would be easy to believe.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

So....what does this mean for RT?

----------


## angelatc

> http://www.wgrz.com/news/article/211...-Niagara-Falls



Wow, I hadn't thought of it until you posted that, but now we're going for the double whammy.  We can hate the Russians again while continuing the new tradition of openly hating the Muslims!

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> So....what does this mean for RT?


I'm kindof sick of RT.  I never trusted them.  Don't know why people did.  

I'd say looking at Adam Kokesh again would be a wise idea.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> I'm kindof sick of RT.  I never trusted them.  Don't know why people did.  
> 
> I'd say looking at Adam Kokesh again would be a wise idea.


FYI - the guy that wants to give us plastic guns, printed, which won't work is a marxist too, according to one of his recent interviews where he admits to it.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Obama, Medvedev meet, Russia pleased with US Chechen move        * 


                  Obama and Medvedev met in Washington for wide-ranging  talks as US targeted Chechen insurgent leader before talks.

U.S. President Barack Obama and Russian President Dmitry Medvedev agreed   on Thursday to allow U.S. companies to restart exports of poultry to   Russia as US targeted Chechen insurgent leader before talks.

     Speaking to reporters after talks with his Russian counterpart,  Obama  said the United States supported Moscow's bid to join the World  Trade  Organization and both leaders said they hoped to have technical  issues  that have stymied that effort resolved by the fall.

*Chechen insurgent targeted*

    Meanwhile, The  United States on Wednesday said it had listed  Chechen insurgent leader  as a "terrorist", a step that is likely to  please the Kremlin on the eve  of talks between Obama and Medvedev.

    The State Department said  the listing, approved by Secretary of  State Hillary Clinton, would help  to stem the flow of funds to Chechen  insurgent leader Doku Umarov, who  styles himself the "Emir of the  Caucasus Emirate."

    "The  designation of Umarov is in direct response to the threats  posed to  United States and Russia," Daniel Benjamin, the Department of  State's  Coordinator for Counterterrorism, said in a statement.

    One of  the most populous regions in the mainly Muslim north  Caucasus, Chechnya  which declared independency after the collapse of  the Soviet Union in  1991 but was attacked by Russian forces in two wars  since the mid-1990s.  Still low-level insurgency continues in Muslim  states.

*Fries, Twitters and trade*

    Thursday's meeting was the seventh between Obama and Medvedev and   officials on both sides are eager to underscore their "close personal   ties."

    Obama treated Medvedev to a cheeseburger lunch at a  restaurant  outside of Washington. The two leaders shared fries.  "Probably it's not  quite healthy, but it's very tasty, and you feel --  you can feel the  spirit of America," Medvedev said of the meal.

http://www.worldbulletin.net/?aType=...rticleID=60480

Not sure yet what to make of these old reports.

http://pjmedia.com/blog/chechnya-bur...-talks-treaty/

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wasn't there an earlier report of a suspicious package at South Station? CNBC reporting another suspect that took a train from South Station to Connecticut, which is a bit odd since Amtrak service is suspended from Boston.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I'm kindof sick of RT.  I never trusted them.  Don't know why people did.  
> 
> I'd say looking at Adam Kokesh again would be a wise idea.


RT makes the rest of mainstream media look foolish on a daily basis. They not only report what they won't but actually make fun of them at the same time pointing it out.

If I want to know what's going on around the world and must look to a source I'd choose RT over romper room any day. 

But it's an interesting question though. Because it's not like FOX, CNN, MSNBC and the rest of them aren't fully aware of how foolish RT makes them look. Mainstream media is a very important aspect in selling the narrative. Surely they don't like it when others actually demonstrate just how kindergarten/devious they are.

In fact they just ran an excellent segment just yesterday regarding the war on "terror" with an interview with McKinney complete with a once over on the silly nonsense from the other alphabet cable networks.

Jiminey Crickets the neocons are spinning this to hell already. I see BTL has a thread going too. Heck, so does FrankRep.

----------


## itshappening

@WGRZ State Police has bomb detection unit at 19th & Elmwood in #NiagaraFalls. Nothing found yet. Scene remains calm.

----------


## itshappening

*Former Classmates Shocked By Boston Bomber's Crimes

“He was literally among the sweetest, most laid back guys I've ever known.”
*
http://www.buzzfeed.com/rosiegray/fo...bombers-crimes

Aah yes but he's an evil terrorist because the MSM and Jay Carney says so.

----------


## Bruno

So did the younger brother run over his older brother?

----------


## itshappening

Allegedly.

The brother was taken to hospital alive then he was bumped off.

This kid will suffer a similar fate.

----------


## itshappening

NBC is reporting on a third suspect who took train to CT.
-

they're pulling more suspects out their ass.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> So did the younger brother run over his older brother?


Yes. He was shot, then ran over his older brother who was strapped with an IED.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> NBC is reporting on a third suspect who took train to CT.
> -
> 
> they're pulling more suspects out their ass.


Heh. Next you won't hop on a train without "papers please". A place for everything and everything in it's place. Problem.Reaction.Solution.

----------


## Cap

All these "suspects" begs the question...Is martial law not far behind?

















edit for quotation marks.

----------


## itshappening

So far: 2 Russians pulled over in NY
Third suspect headed to CT (with assault weapons?)
Suspect 2 somewhere in Boston with 9,000 cops chasing him (and has an assault weapon)

----------


## Bruno

> Allegedly.
> 
> The brother was taken to hospital alive then he was bumped off.
> 
> This kid will suffer a similar fate.


So the patsies created bombs to protect themselves from the plot against them?

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Obama according to the news, apparently made a deal with Russia to go after Chenya terrorists.  Right before this.  Just coincidence of course.

I'm thinking all their scripts fell apart, and Obama couldn't find anyone left to make stuff up for him, so he turned to Russia to make stuff up for him.  Which is why these terrorists are now Russian terrorists.  Ones Moscow approves of.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ma-rt-9-window-cam

----------


## itshappening

CNN: Neighbor of white hat suspect gushing over "wonderful kid."

----------


## itshappening

> So the patsies created bombs to protect themselves from the plot against them?


They've been cut loose by their team like LHO was.  They're now freaking out because last night the FBI released their pics and they're taking the wrap.

----------


## itshappening

Friend of suspect: "We are all in shock…we hung out, we party. There were no tell tale signs."

----------


## Seth

> They've been cut loose by their team like LHO was.  They're now freaking out because last night the FBI released their pics and they're taking the wrap.


Do you have any evidence of this?

----------


## itshappening

> Do you have any evidence of this?


I've as much evidence as the FBI that they did this...

----------


## itshappening

JUST IN: Bob Orr reports CT State Police released a bulletin saying Suspect #2 might be in a grey Honda CRV w/ MA reg

----------


## Seth

> I've as much evidence as the FBI that they did this...


Lol you can't be serious. I'm assuming the guy with his legs blown off who identified the suspects was also a government operative sent there to sell the story, right?

----------


## itshappening

If he's headed to CT with an assault rifle that is just convenient.  CT senators can now make use of it in their campaign to ban guns.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> JUST IN: Bob Orr reports CT State Police released a bulletin saying Suspect #2 might be in a grey Honda CRV w/ MA reg


Oh well, locking down all of Boston has no point.  What to do with all the tanks now.

----------


## itshappening

> Lol you can't be serious. I'm assuming the guy with his legs blown off who identified the suspects was also a government operative sent there to sell the story, right?


Have you spoken to this guy? He could have been speaking about ANYONE.  How do you know it's exactly the alleged suspect he's identified? You dont.

----------


## angelatc

> Obama according to the news, apparently made a deal with Russia to go after Chenya terrorists.  Right before this.  Just coincidence of course.
> 
> I'm thinking all their scripts fell apart, and Obama couldn't find anyone left to make stuff up for him, so he turned to Russia to make stuff up for him.  Which is why these terrorists are now Russian terrorists.  Ones Moscow approves of.


So what you said is that you're just making things up about other people making things up.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Lol you can't be serious. I'm assuming the guy with his legs blown off who identified the suspects was also a government operative sent there to sell the story, right?


No one identified the suspects.  The suspect that was captured was killed.  There is an allegation that someone gave a description and these match that description.  And I guess if you riddle their bodies enough, that's about as far as identification will get.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> So what you said is that you're just making things up about other people making things up.


Giving your opinion about what you think might be happening isn't making things up.

You're still allowed to give your opinions over the governments or medias in America, right? 

Any time one of these fake operations goes on, the first thing that goes is people's right to question.  It's the exact wrong response and what motivates the attacks in the first place.

----------


## angelatc

> Giving your opinion about what you think might be happening isn't making things up.
> 
> You're still allowed to give your opinions over the governments or medias in America, right? 
> 
> Any time one of these fake operations goes on, the first thing that goes is people's right to question.  It's the exact wrong response and what motivates the attacks in the first place.



Making up wild international conspiracy scenarios isn't opinion. It's hypothesizing.  Meaning, making stuff up.

----------


## angelatc

> No one identified the suspects.  The suspect that was captured was killed.  There is an allegation that someone gave a description and these match that description.  And I guess if you riddle their bodies enough, that's about as far as identification will get.



I believe the exact quote was either "I looked right at him" or "He looked right at me."  That's called positive identification, not matching a description.

----------


## angelatc

> Oh well, locking down all of Boston has no point.  What to do with all the tanks now.


I'm betting that there are some dogs that Boston's finest could deem menacing....

----------


## itshappening

He could have been looking at anyone. 

How can anyone put such trust in that?

He could have been looking at one of those navy seals.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Making up wild international conspiracy scenarios isn't opinion. It's hypothesizing.  Meaning, making stuff up.


Another voice of sanity and reason. +Rep

----------


## angelatc

> Another voice of sanity and reason. +Rep


Well, I don't know if I'd go that far.

----------


## Seth

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-0...attackers.html
"A man wearing a cap, sunglasses and a black jacket over a hooded sweatshirt looked at Jeff, 27, and dropped a bag at his feet, his brother, Chris Bauman, said in an interview."

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Well, I don't know if I'd go that far.


The day is young

----------


## angelatc

> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-0...attackers.html
> "A man wearing a cap, sunglasses and a black jacket over a hooded sweatshirt looked at Jeff, 27, and dropped a bag at his feet, his brother, Chris Bauman, said in an interview."



Marathon victim awoke, told FBI bomber 'looked right at me'




> "He woke up under so much drugs, asked for a paper and pen and wrote, 'bag, saw the guy, looked right at me,'" Chris Bauman told Bloomberg News.
> Bauman's description to investigators at his bedside reportedly helped them zero in on suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev, who was killed early Friday in a shootout with police.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Making up wild international conspiracy scenarios isn't opinion. It's hypothesizing.  Meaning, making stuff up.


I haven't made anything up.  Giving my opinion on what facts may mean means I'm allowed to give my honest opinion.  Telling a joke isn't making stuff up either.

The only one here that has been making stuff up is you - I'm not the first person on this thread you've made stuff up about.  Basically, if someone doesn't follow the media line - which just 3 days ago had it as "right wing extremists", and has changed every hour since then, then someone is "making stuff up" according to you.

In my opinion, you should be criticising the media for not following the same story line twice.

*I mean, a good citizen doesn't know what to obediently follow anymore!*

----------


## Brett85

Gunshots fired.

----------


## angelatc

> I haven't made anything up.  Giving my opinion on what facts may mean means I'm allowed to give my honest opinion.  Telling a joke isn't making stuff up either.
> 
> The only one here that has been making stuff up is you - I'm not the first person on this thread you've made stuff up about.


Are you sure?  Maybe I was just giving an opinion!

----------


## itshappening

> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-0...attackers.html
> *"A man wearing a cap, sunglasses and a black jacke*t over a hooded sweatshirt looked at Jeff, 27, and dropped a bag at his feet, his brother, Chris Bauman, said in an interview."


That describes numerous people there that day.

Hardly damning.

----------


## angelatc

It's another suspect, wearing a vest.  They think he's rigged with a dead man's switch.

Probably a cell phone or something non eventful.

Whatever happens here - this sort of destroys the _opinion_ that we could never fight back against a tyrannical government.  These are just two guys, and they've managed to tie up the whole city.

----------


## Brett85

> It's another suspect, wearing a vest.  They think he's rigged with a dead man's switch.


It's a different suspect than the one they're chasing?

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Another voice of sanity and reason. +Rep


Yawn.  I've said nothing of the sort.  The suspects are speaking Russian.  It's from the media.  If they change the story again - it's not me that said it.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> It's another suspect, wearing a vest.  They think he's rigged with a dead man's switch.


Stop making up conspiracy stuff.  Where would a high school kid get that?

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> That describes numerous people there that day.
> 
> Hardly damning.


Yep.  The thought that a description is not an identification or even a name seems to be eluding some people.  Like there are no real facts in the news stories at the moment.

And how quick they forget they were blaming right wingers just 2 days ago.  And many other groups and people.

Folks, I don't want to know any of you.  You are so quick to rush to judgement, and believe whatever the official story is, even if it changes every hour, that you aren't safe people to have as neighbors in a free country.

----------


## angelatc

> It's a different suspect than the one they're chasing?


Listening to the scanner, a cop said that this was a different suspect that the one they were pursuing. He's about 60 years old. It has nothing to do with the suspect they're looking for.

This is just cops being paranoid, IMHO.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Are you sure?  Maybe I was just giving an opinion!


You were making a false accusation.  If you don't know the difference between making up facts and giving an opinion, I can't help you.

----------


## angelatc

> Yep.  The thought that a description is not an identification or even a name seems to be eluding some people.  Like there are no real facts in the news stories at the moment..



So, just to clarify - you  don't think the FBI showed the victim a photo.  But you do think that Obama arranged this with the Russian president.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Listening to the scanner, a cop said that this was a different suspect that the one they were pursuing. He's about 60 years old. It has nothing to do with the suspect they're looking for.
> 
> This is just cops being paranoid, IMHO.


So Michael over at Daily Paul is in real danger.  Sounds that they are just going to shoot anyone they don't like.

Oh yes, conspiracy theory again?  Or simply giving my opinion that the government isn't acting trustworthy at the moment.

----------


## itshappening

Yeah our mere speculation is now "making stuff up" and "spreading heinous lies"! 

Good grief...

----------


## angelatc

> You were making a false accusation.  If you don't know the difference between making up facts and giving an opinion, I can't help you.


You're the one insisting there's no difference between hypothesis and opinion.

----------


## angelatc

> So Michael over at Daily Paul is in real danger.  Sounds that they are just going to shoot anyone they don't like.
> 
> Oh yes, conspiracy theory again?  Or simply giving my opinion that the government isn't acting trustworthy at the moment.



Terrorists are $#@!s.  (That's opinion).  

Sounds like the police are going to shoot anyone they don't like.  (That's hypothesis.)

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> So, just to clarify - you  don't think the FBI showed the victim a photo.  But you do think that Obama arranged this with the Russian president.


I said, I thought it was possible.  It's not worse an idea that Obama made an arrangement with Saudi Arabia going around yesterday.

I don't think it's necessary true.  I don't think that way.  I think in terms of odds and scenarios.  I think it's a possibility.  I haven't assigned a probability yet.

It is odd that all of a sudden everyone is Russian.  It's a possibility that can't be dismissed is what I mean, not that it is that way.   For myself, when something is that way, I then look for a way to disprove it or more facts that might make it more probable.  That is how I think.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Terrorists are $#@!s.  (That's opinion).  
> 
> Sounds like the police are going to shoot anyone they don't like.  (That's hypothesis.)


It's black humor.  But the way the government has been operating, it can't be dismissed as possible.

----------


## angelatc

> I said, I thought it was possible.  It's not worse an idea that Obama made an arrangement with Saudi Arabia going around yesterday.
> 
> I don't think it's necessary true.  I don't think that way.  I think in terms of odds and scenarios.  I think it's a possibility.  I haven't assigned a probability yet.
> 
> It is odd that all of a sudden everyone is Russian.  It's a possibility that can't be dismissed is what I mean, not that it is that way.   For myself, when something is that way, I then look for a way to disprove it or more facts that might make it more probable.  That is how I think.



But do you look to disprove yourself?  According to Wiki, Boston has a large Russian-American community.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> You're the one insisting there's no difference between hypothesis and opinion.


False dichotomy.  Neither, or humor, is "making up facts", which is what I objected to.  I don't make stuff up.  I know what actual facts are - and we aren't being given real facts.  

Typically, saying that - these aren't real facts - makes me a conspiracy theorist.  An actual conspiracy theorist does a lot more than just question how factual something being reported is.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> But do you look to disprove yourself?  According to Wiki, Boston has a large Russian-American community.


This isn't very relevant.  I was quoting the media.  Your "international conspiracy" was from media reports, not something I "made up".  I didn't make the men from Chechnya with possible military training and speaking Russia, it is what the media reported.

So if the media made something up again, it's them you have a complaint with.

----------


## angelatc

> False dichotomy.  Neither, or humor, is "making up facts", which is what I objected to.  I don't make stuff up.  I know what actual facts are - and we aren't being given real facts.


What are actual facts?

----------


## angelatc

> This isn't very relevant.  I was quoting the media.  Your "international conspiracy" was from media reports, not something I "made up".  I didn't make the men from Chechnya with possible military training and speaking Russia, it is what the media reported.
> 
> So if the media made something up again, it's them you have a complaint with.


Yes, it's pretty wild to assume that Russians would speak Russian.  Obviously they're lying to us.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> What are actual facts?


Well, for one, you don't get them from the media, or because you get everyone on a forum to agree by consensus what the facts are.

Facts aren't by votes, and it's why I'm questioning the purpose of why you aren't letting others think things through for themselves.

What's your point.  You're going to vote on what the facts are?  Facts are in reality.  It exists.  It is discover-able by the individual.  And being told something is not discovery.

So far, we've had xxx number of consensus versions of what the real facts are by the media.  It's a failed experiment.  Perhaps, Americans have finally started thinking for themselves, and researching their own facts.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Are you guys listening to the scanners?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I've as much evidence as the FBI that they did this...


I'm sorry, are you privy to their investigation?  Do you know what evidence they do or do not have?

----------


## angelatc

> Are you guys listening to the scanners?


I am.

----------


## kathy88

SO.... anything new to report?

----------


## itshappening

Uncle asked what caused his nephews to do the Boston bombing: "Being losers."

----------


## itshappening

> I'm sorry, are you privy to their investigation?  Do you know what evidence they do or do not have?


Sorry i'm not listening to Jay Carney today.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> I'm sorry, are you privy to their investigation?  Do you know what evidence they do or do not have?


Well, I know half their evidence is dead.  But I might be wrong about that, because the suspect #s keep changing.

----------


## RickyJ

> Uncle asked what caused his nephews to do the Boston bombing: "Being losers."


Really, he called them losers?

----------


## angelatc

> Well, for one, you don't get them from the media, or because you get everyone on a forum to agree by consensus what the facts are.
> 
> Facts aren't by votes, and it's why I'm questioning the purpose of why you aren't letting others think things through for themselves.
> 
> What's your point.  You're going to vote on what the facts are?  Facts are in reality.  It exists.  It is discover-able by the individual.  And being told something is not discovery.
> 
> So far, we've had xxx number of consensus versions of what the real facts are by the media.  It's a failed experiment.  Perhaps, Americans have finally started thinking for themselves, and researching their own facts.


So you've told me what aren't facts, and where we don't get them.  Again I ask - what are facts?  

And are you implying that we have more facts than the team of people who combed every square inch of the crime scene?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Sorry i'm not listening to Jay Carney today.


Translation: someone called me on my crap, so I need to diversion.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Yes, it's pretty wild to assume that Russians would speak Russian.  Obviously they're lying to us.


Well, that's your problem.  You doubt the media.

----------


## itshappening

> Really, he called them losers?


Yes. Maybe they were dropouts recruited by the intelligence services?

friends say he wasnt doing well at school but that was last november, one said "something must have happened since then."

----------


## libertyjam

How Reddit Fueled the Scanner-Happy Media to Out Innocent Boston 'Suspects'

Sunil Tripathi Missing Brown University Student and Mike Mulugeta Wrongly Identified as Boston Bombing Suspects

----------


## itshappening

Boston bomber's Father says son should peacefully surrender, but vows 'all hell will break lose' if he is killed

----------


## RickyJ

> Translation: someone called me on my crap, so I need to diversion.


Glen Beck is your diversion?

----------


## angelatc

> It's another suspect, wearing a vest.  They think he's rigged with a dead man's switch.
> 
> Probably a cell phone or something non eventful.
> 
> Whatever happens here - this sort of destroys the _opinion_ that we could never fight back against a tyrannical government.  These are just two guys, and they've managed to tie up the whole city.



Just to update for the laugh - my husband said the device in his hand it probably his Med-Alert.

----------


## RickyJ

> Well, for one, you don't get them from the media, or because you get everyone on a forum to agree by consensus what the facts are.
> 
> *Facts aren't by votes, and it's why I'm questioning the purpose of why you aren't letting others think things through for themselves.
> *
> What's your point.  You're going to vote on what the facts are?  Facts are in reality.  It exists.  It is discover-able by the individual.  And being told something is not discovery.
> 
> So far, we've had xxx number of consensus versions of what the real facts are by the media.  It's a failed experiment.  Perhaps, Americans have finally started thinking for themselves, and researching their own facts.


+ rep a million

----------


## ClydeCoulter

*Can we take the Bitching sessions to PM's or the Vent?*

Please

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Glen Beck is your diversion?


No.  According to 'itshappening', anyone that doesn't believe everything InfoWars feeds them and isn't ready to declare this a government plot now listens to Jay Carney.

You only need read his posts to realize he's just making stuff up in his imagination and posting it.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> So you've told me what aren't facts, and where we don't get them.  Again I ask - what are facts?  
> 
> And are you implying that we have more facts than the team of people who combed every square inch of the crime scene?


I said what facts are.  Facts are in reality.  They exist.  

And you know what, I don't rely on experts to tell me what to think.  I know more about my thinking than anyone.  You on the other hand, seem to know more about others thinking than they do, according to you.  If minding your own business means staying out of others, I'm not sure of what worse word to apply to someone that wants to mind people's thinking.  As in approved, and unapproved types of thinking.

An observation I made at the beginning of this thread watching your reaction to others, and then me, for saying "unapproved things", and not "the official version".

----------


## RickyJ

> Boston bomber's Father says son should peacefully surrender, but vows 'all hell will break lose' if he is killed


If someone was about to kill your son who you believe to be innocent, you might say the same thing.

----------


## itshappening

> No.  According to 'itshappening', anyone that doesn't believe everything InfoWars feeds them and isn't ready to declare this a government plot now listens to Jay Carney.
> 
> You only need read his posts to realize he's just making stuff up in his imagination and posting it.


6 degree's of separation?

your approved sources all attend his press briefings.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> No.  According to 'itshappening', anyone that doesn't believe everything InfoWars feeds them and isn't ready to declare this a government plot now listens to Jay Carney.
> 
> You only need read his posts to realize he's just making stuff up in his imagination and posting it.


So government plots can't exist?

I mean, that's kindof a fascinating statement that everyone knows is not true on the face of it.

The majority of Republics that have fallen, have fallen within by coups and traitors.  All of which were plots.

----------


## angelatc

> I said what facts are.  Facts are in reality.  They exist.


And what facts do you have that didn't come from the media?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

"*I know you are, what am I?"* ~deadthread

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Please


I won't say anything else.  I thought this discussion was over with pages ago.  I'm just repeating the same points, it's useless.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> And what facts do you have that didn't come from the media?


You know, I've been restudying Euclid recently, and you can have more facts than someone else through deduction.

This may be what this is about.  Like Watson with Holmes.  How the duece did you know that!

Well, not because I am a conspiracy theorist, but maybe because I'm thinking about the available facts better.  Not everyone thinks as well.  Just look at (the fictional) Watson and Holmes.

Now, let's stop jabbing at each other, and let the news be posted.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Anyone see this?  Pictures of the dead suspect, Tamerlan Tsarnaev, boxing:

http://johanneshirn.photoshelter.com...00VQW7v6xWA7o/

----------


## itshappening

RPGA: i've not even looked at infowars since last night.

Looking at some of the comments on there now:

-
Anonymous

Sunil Tripathi must have had something in his background the Nazis overlooked that disqualified him as a patsy. So. Now they pick two innocent brothers minding their own business and now one is dead in a “shoot out” and the other will soon be dead in another “blaze of fire”.

Where I grew up, when I was a kid, the sheriff had to shoot two two suspects in self defense — in the back of the head, while each was handcuffed to the bumper of his car. As you can guess, they were black.

No difference here.

----------


## JK/SEA

Scott Brown on FOX just now said Dunkin' Donuts is open...

thank God.

----------


## RickyJ

> Scott Brown on FOX just now said Dunkin' Donuts is open...
> 
> thank God.


How else would the police carry on their reign of terror without dougnuts to sustain them?

----------


## The Northbreather

WHOA. 

Aunt on CNN says its a set up!!!!

Going off on reporters for not thinking for themselves!!!!

----------


## The Northbreather

Says it how the government works in her country.

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN  CUT THE FEED IN THE MIDDLE OF HER SPEAKING!!!

----------


## RickyJ

> WHOA. 
> 
> Aunt on CNN says its a set up!!!!
> 
> Going off on reporters for not thinking for themselves!!!!


Great! Any youtube of this Aunt? Imagine reporters thinking for themselves, they wouldn't keep their jobs very long.

----------


## The Northbreather

Aunt was asking reporters who would benefit from this event!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Damn this thread grew fast. I can't even keep up with it.

----------


## AuH20

The family members are insane, with their ridiculous assertions. With that said, I doubt if they did this alone. They needed help and some motivation. Similar to what we saw with the thwarted Fed Reserve bomber.

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN back to approved narrative.

----------


## RickyJ

> CNN  CUT THE FEED IN THE MIDDLE OF HER SPEAKING!!!


I sure hope someone got this.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> CNN  CUT THE FEED IN THE MIDDLE OF HER SPEAKING!!!


They keep cutting back to her. It's not like they cut it because of what she was saying. Anderson Cooper wanted to add his commentary of what she was saying.

----------


## itshappening

> Aunt was asking reporters who would benefit from this event!


Lulz, RPGA will go not be pleased with these non-Jay Carney approved thoughts.

----------


## fr33

I heard an aunt on NPR say that the oldest is married to a Christian.

----------


## The Northbreather

> Great! Any youtube of this Aunt? Imagine reporters thinking for themselves, they wouldn't keep their jobs very long.


Literally just happened

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Suspects’ uncle: ‘I just wish they never existed’ Update: Video of Uncle Ruslan: ‘I love this country,’ nephews ‘losers’ Update: Sister questioned by law enforcement, ‘I don’t know what got into them’.  Uncle says: “I’m associated with these bastards.”

http://hotair.com/archives/2013/04/19/suspects-uncle-i-just-wish-they-never-existed/

itshappening will not be pleased with these non-Alex Jones approved quotes.

----------


## The Northbreather

Where's Chompsky at? Hes a covert expert who teaches at MIT right.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Literally just happened


I'm not sure it was live. I think she said it earlier and they were replaying it. They cut from it a few times and came back. That is when she basically blamed the FBI or a related agency. Said she wished the reporters were lawyers like her so that when they spoke they spoke what they meant. She told them not to misrepresent her words and to show her evidence of their guilt.

CNN didn't cut from what she said because of what she was saying. They actually reshowed it and had the caption at the bottom say 'Aunt thinks they were set up.'

They wanted her to speculate but she wasn't having it. I'd probably be as annoyed with the reporters as her.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

They cut the aunt because she was basically calling the reporters stupid, and saying if they were lawyers like her, they would think before they speak...

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

The 2nd guy is a deadman.. just like Dorner. 

He might as well save us the tax dollars and just get shot up.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

They cut from her a few times and Anderson Cooper (or one of them) gave their commentary and then they would switch back to it. I don't know if it was live. She was getting annoyed with reporters I'd say. She wants to see the evidence and pretty much implied the FBI or a related agency did it.

----------


## AuH20

These brothers most likely did it. The question that needs to be asked is? (1) Who helped them? (2) Why did security and undercover authorities at the event "stand down" or were they just plain incompetent??? I'm led to believe the former.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

'National Guard chopper lands at campus' (I believe MIT)

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> 'National Guard chopper lands at campus' (I believe MIT)


UMass Dartmouth.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> UMass Dartmouth.


Are you in the area? From some of the videos it looks pretty much like martial law. Bearcats and troops. (they look like troops at least, maybe they are police) It's a shame that a couple of people can turn entire cities into literal police states.

Everyone out there knows what the guy looks like and would call if they saw him. I really just don't see the point of what they are doing. (locking down the city)

----------


## Texan4Life

can anyone give a recap I finally fell asleep listening to the scanner at about 7am eastern.

----------


## dancjm

> can anyone give a recap I finally fell asleep listening to the scanner at about 7am eastern.


me to, fell asleep at about 12:00 GMT. Thanks.

----------


## dancjm

According to a member of a security committee being interviewed on the BBC, the younger brother was calling for Islam to support the rebels in Syria...The U.S. is supporting them...why attack the U.S.?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> These brothers most likely did it. The question that needs to be asked is? (1) Who helped them? (2) Why did security and undercover authorities at the event "stand down" or were they just plain incompetent??? I'm led to believe the former.


They are pretty damn incompetent.  Letting the POTUS speak in a hot zone like this is dropping the ball.  They obviously thought they skipped town, opps.

----------


## The Northbreather

> Are you in the area? From some of the videos it looks pretty much like martial law. Bearcats and troops. (they look like troops at least, maybe they are police) It's a shame that a couple of people can turn entire cities into literal police states.
> 
> Everyone out there knows what the guy looks like and would call if they saw him. I really just don't see the point of what they are doing. (*locking down the city*)


That's prison warden speak.

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN keeps replaying uncle clip, not aunt.

LOL

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> CNN keeps replaying uncle clip, not aunt.
> 
> LOL


Here's part of it. Haven't watched it yet.

----------


## Bruno

> Are you in the area? From some of the videos it looks pretty much like martial law. Bearcats and troops. (they look like troops at least, maybe they are police) It's a shame that a couple of people can turn entire cities into literal police states.
> 
> Everyone out there knows what the guy looks like and would call if they saw him. I really just don't see the point of what they are doing. (locking down the city)




Speculating - less traffic = less cards to search, less for the suspect to hikack, less people to be held hostage, less people who could be injuried, less people to see as suspects.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Speculating - less traffic = less cards to search, less for the suspect to hikack, less people to be held hostage, less people who could be injuried, less people to see as suspects.


The citizenry should be armed. If the kid tries to hijack a car, I would expect (in a non-police state nanny society) that he would be shot. I suppose malls and businesses (where people congregate) are doing the right thing by remaining closed with the speculation that he has more bombs. He is probably already holed up in someone's house. That two people can bring about APCs and thousands of 'troops' (from what I've heard) is troublesome.

How much liberty are you willing to sacrifice for safety? Truth be told, if I was in the area, I would be more worried about a trigger happy cop shooting me than being blown up. (though I suppose both would be possibilities) And if the suspect tried to carjack my vehicle, it probably would not end well for him. Whether I gave him the vehicle and the police caught up with him, or had a chance to take a shot at him.

I think he already has hostages. He's probably already holed up in someone's house, possibly booby trapping it. I am sure those homeowners wished they would have had a gun now. That's speculation but I don't see how he wouldn't have been caught unless he broke into someone's house. People in the area should call their loved ones. You never know. That would be a much easier way to find out possible places he is at than having a cop on every corner and APCs rolling around. That's my issue with it. People seem all the willing to turn to a literal police state. All it took was a tragedy. (and I'm sure some entities are taking note)

----------


## Aratus

i thought our POTUS was backing the rebels in Syria to the 95 percentile and daily hoping the sitting tinhorn tyrant would flee the country

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN: Dad on phone says kids were framed and the police are cowards.

Gets cut off.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> CNN: Dad on phone says kids were framed and the police are cowards.
> 
> Gets cut off.


Damnit. I had the tv muted. I would have liked to have heard that one.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

What are they doing putting these parents on TV when one of their kids is dead and the other is being hunted?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> What are they doing putting these parents on TV when one of their kids is dead and the other is being hunted?


The show must go on...ratings, and all that... /sarc

----------


## Aratus

their uncle was asking the very greatly hunted teen to turn his self into the authorities

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

"Heres local news interviewing a mechanic who said he worked recently on Dzhokhar Tsarnaevs car. When Tsarnaev dropped it off for repairs two weeks ago, his behavior was normal. When he came by Tuesday, a day after the bombing, to pick it up: Very, very nervous. Tsarnaev also wanted his car back immediately, even though the mechanic hadnt replaced the bumper and tail lights yet. Maybe thats why the brothers hung around Boston  they wanted to leave town but couldnt drive the car in that condition without getting pulled over. So they lied low for a few days to figure out what to do, then panicked yesterday after the photos were released and carjacked someone to try to get away.

The best tick-tock Ive seen of exactly what happened last night is this one from WBZ. Allegedly, the brothers stole two cars, a Honda and a Mercedes; eventually they both ended up in the latter car and the cops caught up to them. Eventually they lost control of the car and crashed it. Thats when the gunfight started and thats when Tamerlan Tsarnaev was shot, in the process of tossing some sort of bomb at the cops. Dzhokhar jumped back in the Mercedes to get away, ended up driving over his brother, and finally crashed the car again in Watertown, at which point he apparently escaped on foot. How far could he have gotten realistically with every cop in Boston looking for him?"

----------


## kcchiefs6465

He has to be holed up in someone's house. He would have already been found if he wasn't. Hopefully no one else gets hurt.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> He has to be holed up in someone's house. He would have already been found if he wasn't. Hopefully no one else gets hurt.


Wonder if this is the same situation as the Atlanta Courthouse Shooter, Brian Nichols, and he broke into someone's home and is hiding there with the occupying residents being held hostage at gunpoint?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Wonder if this is the same situation as the Atlanta Courthouse Shooter, Brian Nichols, and he broke into someone's home and is hiding there with the occupying residents being held hostage at gunpoint?


That's what I think. Hopefully no one else gets killed. If he wasn't they would had to have caught him by now. A few thousand troops and helicopters... there is no way he could have gotten much farther than that neighborhood.

----------


## Aratus

however if they did a bit of work as car mechanics, if they both knew how to succinctly hotwire vehicles,
 we maybe might assume the fleeing teenager might have been ambitiously lucky if given to being felonious

----------


## devil21

How nice, an anti-marijuana story to tie into this fiasco.

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/0...350.html?hp=f3




> The younger Boston Marathon bombing suspect seemed more interested in blunts than bombs while in college in Massachusetts, his classmate told POLITICO on Friday.
> 
> “He didn’t seem like a dangerous person at all,” said Chris Barry, a sophomore at UMass-Darmouth, who became friends with Dzhokhar Tsarnaev — now a bombing suspect — on their first day of school. “He was a pot head, a normal pot head. I couldn’t even imagine him being mad at someone let alone hurting someone.”

----------


## itshappening

Plied with drugs by his handlers??

----------


## tsai3904

Lindsey Graham ‏@GrahamBlog
If captured, I hope Administration will at least consider holding the Boston suspect as enemy combatant for intelligence gathering purposes.

Lindsey Graham ‏@GrahamBlog
The last thing we may want to do is read Boston suspect Miranda Rights telling him to "remain silent."

----------


## itshappening

STFU Graham.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

They want to make them look crazy for having normal human emotions.  See, they must be terrorists, their families aren't acting normal because they don't see why we shouldn't riddle their kids with a hundred bullets and assume their guilt.  UNREASONABLE!

----------


## Inkblots

> Lindsey Graham ‏@GrahamBlog
> If captured, I hope Administration will at least consider holding the Boston suspect as enemy combatant for intelligence gathering purposes.
> 
> Lindsey Graham ‏@GrahamBlog
> The last thing we may want to do is read Boston suspect Miranda Rights telling him to "remain silent."



Dear Lord, please let this man be defeated in next year's primary.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Lindsey Graham ‏@GrahamBlog
> If captured, I hope Administration will at least consider holding the Boston suspect as enemy combatant for intelligence gathering purposes.
> 
> Lindsey Graham ‏@GrahamBlog
> The last thing we may want to do is read Boston suspect Miranda Rights telling him to "remain silent."


SMFH. Peter King probably sent out similar sentiments.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> Lindsey Graham ‏@GrahamBlog
> If captured, I hope Administration will at least consider holding the Boston suspect as enemy combatant for intelligence gathering purposes.
> 
> Lindsey Graham ‏@GrahamBlog
> The last thing we may want to do is read Boston suspect Miranda Rights telling him to "remain silent."


Tyrant.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

"Some of Rand Paul’s critics laughed at the hypothetical he emphasized in his filibuster last month but, well, here we are:"




> https://twitter.com/DanFosterNRO/status/325312245720547328
> 
> Uh, can someone ask Holder if he considers Tsarnaevan American citizen actively plotting with al Qaeda or its affiliates? Seems relevant.
> 
> — Daniel Foster (@DanFosterNRO) April 19, 2013

----------


## The Goat

Is it some unconstitutional law that says you don't have rights until the cops read/give them to you?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Holy $#@!.

Suspect's mother saying that the FBI was with them every step of the way.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> CNN: Dad on phone says kids were framed and the police are cowards.
> 
> Gets cut off.


Considering all the navy seals on location, and all the things that don't make sense, this is very likely true.

Remember, this was timed to go into effect with the passage of the gun control bill.  And all that actually rage and weeping was for a reason.  This.

Martial law in Boston on America's birthday.

----------


## Bruno

> Holy $#@!.
> 
> Suspect's mother saying that the FBI was with them every step of the way.


Now the mother, too?  Wouldn't be the first time, but this is crazy.  I'm surprised they are letting the media interview the relatives still, they haven't intervened "for national security purposes".

----------


## RickyJ

> Holy $#@!.
> 
> Suspect's mother saying that the FBI was with them every step of the way.


FBI was with who? The mother, or her sons?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I hope someone puts up a tube of it.

She said the FBI was with them every step of the way, that they wouldn't have done it, that the FBI could have pulled the plug on it at anytime. It was pretty epic.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> FBI was with who? The mother, or her sons?


That the FBI was with her sons. That they are the ones who put the ideas of Jihad into their brains, so to speak. That they could have prevented it.

----------


## devil21

> I hope someone puts up a tube of it.
> 
> She said the FBI was with them every step of the way, that they wouldn't have done it, that the FBI could have pulled the plug on it at anytime. It was pretty epic.


Im pretty much to the point that I expect every one of these incidents to be fed fueled in some form.  It's the default conclusion....seen it too many times already.

----------


## dancjm

Anyone have a tube of the mother?

----------


## devil21

> Anyone have a tube of the mother?


ditto...need to see this and make sure it doesn't disappear down rabbit hole

----------


## juleswin

> Anyone have a tube of the mother?

----------


## LibertyEagle

It was reported this morning by the news that the cops were going to use explosives on a house this afternoon.  That seemed really weird to me.

----------


## parocks

> Holy $#@!.
> 
> Suspect's mother saying that the FBI was with them every step of the way.


Interesting. link to this? ok, saw it

----------


## affa

while i don't buy any of the 'they never told me about anything like that' type of talk (because of course they didn't), it's quite odd she repeatedly mentioned visits to her by the FBI.  I don't even know what to make of that.  Seems pretty absurd to make up, but also seems pretty absurd to be true.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Interesting. link to this?


Saw it on CNN. I looked on youtube and couldn't find it.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

http://youtu.be/ARE9rclZCqw

mother - setup - video - cnn might have gotn it from RT

----------


## LibertyEagle

Does it seem like overkill to anyone other than me that the entire city of Boston has been shut down because of one 19 year old boy?

----------


## jbauer

Where there's smoke there is fire?

----------


## jbauer

> Does it seem like overkill to anyone other than me that the entire city of Boston has been shut down because of one 19 year old boy?


Me!!!!

----------


## parocks

> Does it seem like overkill to anyone other than me that the entire city of Boston has been shut down because of one 19 year old boy?


Seems expensive and not good for the economy.

----------


## devil21

> Does it seem like overkill to anyone other than me that the entire city of Boston has been shut down because of one 19 year old boy?


Looks more like conditioning for martial law than a genuine concern for safety of residents, though it could be to protect the people from trigger happy cops (a la Dorner) than concern for the kid harming anyone.  Also, keeping everyone in lockdown prevents unflattering or inconvenient videos and pictures from being taken and distributed.  You're right, it is overkill.

----------


## Aratus

its a tad short of vintage civil war or reconstruction era martial law in that we have yet to see a suspension of the writ of habeas corpus

----------


## angelatc

> while i don't buy any of the 'they never told me about anything like that' type of talk (because of course they didn't), it's quite odd she repeatedly mentioned visits to her by the FBI.  I don't even know what to make of that.  Seems pretty absurd to make up, but also seems pretty absurd to be true.



What I got was the the FBI was monitoring this guy. He was visiting extremist sites on the internet.  His Mom knew they were monitoring this guy, because they had come to her repeatedly and told her that he was in deep - he was a leader and they were afraid of what he might do.

----------


## angelatc

> Seems expensive and not good for the economy.


Hush mundane - this is stimulus!  Those government staffers have far more of your money than you do!

----------


## sailingaway

Ryan J. Davis ‏@RyanNewYork now
So, the brothers did not rob the 7-11, police just confirmed.

----------


## green73

LOL. Chief of police just said they were not the ones who robbed the 7/11

----------


## sailingaway

I tweeted in response to an RT tweet that they didn't rob the 7/11 that this shows how necessary due process is, if we had been NDAA-ing people off last night's police scanner we'd have two wrong people for wrong crimes.

*R.Saddler ‏@Politics_PR now
Family of Missing Brown Student Updates Facebook Page With Touching New Message http://zite.to/Z9DMMT*

----------


## The Northbreather

Conditioning for the use of the word lockdown in reference to an entire city.

I've seen the FEMA head honcho twice already.

Freedom, yeah right.

----------


## The Northbreather

Dub

----------


## RickyJ

> LOL. Chief of police just said they were not the ones who robbed the 7/11


And they were probably not the ones who killed the MIT cop either.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Automatic rifle fire reported. They may have found the suspect.

----------


## dancjm

Gunfire heard in Watertown.

----------


## sailingaway

*Garrett Quinn ‏@GarrettQuinn 58s
SCANNER DEMANDING RADIO SILENCE.
 Retweeted by Mike Murphy

 Leslie Dowd ‏@LADowd 8s
via Fox 25 Boston: Shots fired on Franklin Street (dont know Watertown or Cambridge)*

----------


## itshappening

Shots fired, armored vehicles...

----------


## itshappening

They're Dornering him!

----------


## sailingaway

*Michelle Fields ‏@MichelleFields now
RT @SeanKellyTV Troopers screaming at residents to get inside. Long guns drawn*

----------


## Bruno

Wish would walk out hands up.  But that won't happen and they will Dorner him.

----------


## itshappening

They've probably already done it.

Standby

----------


## BamaAla

The dispatcher on the scanner was saying "dummy bullets" being fired around the time CNN started reporting shots fired.

----------


## The Northbreather

Hope someone has the vid rollin

----------


## hardrightedge

I think they have him trapped on a boat...still alive

----------


## itshappening

He won't be long if he is. 

They're gonna burn it down.

----------


## itshappening

Shep: Police checked boat. Later woman noticed shed door open and bloody clothes. She called police. All hell broke loose.

----------


## Aratus

rigor mortis has yet to set in?

----------


## itshappening

WFXT: police source "we found the suspect under a boat canvas. Then shots."

----------


## itshappening

WFXT: police getting robot to check the boat due to fear of explosives.

----------


## itshappening

He's likely dead.

----------


## hardrightedge

it's bout to go down..

----------


## dancjm

Sounds like he was in the area they cleared house to house.

----------


## Aratus

someone did NOT "eyeball" any back yards?

----------


## itshappening

This is amazing isnt it? 

Two brothers on camera walking round a block... now both conveniently dead.

We'll probably never see the rest of that evidence the FBI claims to have.

CASE CLOSED!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I had a feeling they'd find him right after they ended the manhunt.

----------


## hardrightedge

//

----------


## sailingaway

*WhiteHousePressCorps ‏@whpresscorps now
RT @JenMaiser: OMG- watching NBC news live. Brian Williams threw it to a reporter who didn't know he was on, admitting, "we don't know $#@!"*

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN just released excuse for older sons contact with FBI.

Said they looked into son at request from a foreign government in 2011.

----------


## dancjm

Helicopter can see suspect is moving, so he is alive.

----------


## sailingaway

OkieOilman ‏@okieoilman now
Fla. runner gets photo of suspect fleeing Marathon (from @AP) http://apne.ws/11smtDl

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> *WhiteHousePressCorps ‏@whpresscorps now
> RT @JenMaiser: OMG- watching NBC news live. Brian Williams threw it to a reporter who didn't know he was on, admitting, "we don't know $#@!"*


I guess that explains the spontaneous commercial they just had.

----------


## sailingaway

*Derek Porter ‏@thevisualrant now
NO RT @CBSNews UPDATE: Boston Police are asking social media users not to post information they hear on police frequencies/scanner channels.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Charlie Fulton ‏@charlie_fulton now
here’s the boat on google maps https://maps.google.com/maps?q=frank...gl=us&t=h&z=21 …

#watertown #boston* https://t.co/Tt55XXwPV5


https://twitter.com/fox25news/status...203905/photo/1

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN reporter cut short and yelled at (in earpiece) after she says that the most "interesting interview" was with the father who said he is coming to the US to investigate his sons being set up.

----------


## dancjm

> CNN reporter cut short and yelled at (in earpiece) after she says that the most "interesting interview" was with the father who said he is coming to the US to investigate his sons being set up.


tube?

----------


## sailingaway

*Boston.com News ‏@BostonDotCom now
BREAKING NEWS: Police have taken the cover off the boat containing the man believed to be the Marathon bombing suspect. He's not moving.*

----------


## The Northbreather

> tube?


I'm not that savvy.

Just making notes for the tubers.

----------


## sailingaway

*Arturas Rosenbacher ‏@Arturas_ now
Subjwct sat up in the rear od the boat  fence aide  (live at http://ustre.am/sySo )*

----------


## Son of Detroit

He just moved.

----------


## kathy88

> OkieOilman ‏@okieoilman now
> Fla. runner gets photo of suspect fleeing Marathon (from @AP) http://apne.ws/11smtDl


That pic is crystal clear so how come the ones previously circulating (same pic) look like a 30s movie still all grainy and $#@!ty.

----------


## sailingaway

*Nolan McNamee ‏@NolanForLiberty now
What does "light up the boat" mean?*

----------


## sailingaway

*Tom Flowers ‏@TomFlowers now
#ALERT BREAKING NEWS UPDATE (7:41 PM EDT): Movement reported, suspect sitting up. All personnel ordered not to fire weapons.*
Now THERE is what I like to hear.

LAPD take note.

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN woman just said they (police) will only use violence and force if its necessary.

lol

----------


## sailingaway

*The Boston Globe ‏@BostonGlobe now
BREAKING NEWS: Authorities appear to be moving with caution, had said earlier that they were concerned he might be wearing a suicide vest.*

*Ellen Garrity ‏@Ohai_Garritaaay now
"Reports of a fire or flame" from #Boston police http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ma-rt-9-window-cam …*

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA



----------


## A Son of Liberty

Let the boy speak.

----------


## sailingaway

*Susan ‏@conservagirl now
Police use thermal imaging to find suspect. #Watertown #BostonBombing*

----------


## Ranger29860

> That pic is crystal clear so how come the ones previously circulating (same pic) look like a 30s movie still all grainy and $#@!ty.


The picture that someone had first seen the guy in was a facebook photo. Facebook and a lot of other picture hosting sites automatically compress the photo to accommodate size of file. So the one we originally saw was compressed but then the guy who took the photo gave the original to the FBI which i a lot higher resolution.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *Nolan McNamee ‏@NolanForLiberty now
> What does "light up the boat" mean?*


Turn on spot lights.

At least that is what the reporter was talking about.

----------


## The Northbreather

Send in a Drone!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

He's alive.

He's not moving.

He's moving.

Jeezus.

----------


## dancjm

Large "boom" heard. Not sure what it was.

----------


## sailingaway

> Send in a Drone!


50:1 collateral to target, isn't it, for drones?

----------


## dancjm

Further gunshots heard.

----------


## sailingaway

https://twitter.com/airosaur/status/...550465/photo/1

----------


## bunklocoempire

Flash bangs forward of subject.

----------


## sailingaway

*RT America ‏@RT_America now
BREAKING: Police found no explosives in suspected Marathon bombers' house. No controlled explosion UPDATES: http://on.rt.com/hu3yye 
 Retweeted by Tony Thomas

 Chuck Nellis ‏@ChuckNellis now
2 flash bang stun grenades fired into boat, no movement in boat! #BostonMarathon*

----------


## CPUd

> That pic is crystal clear so how come the ones previously circulating (same pic) look like a 30s movie still all grainy and $#@!ty.

----------


## DGambler

> *Derek Porter ‏@thevisualrant now
> NO RT @CBSNews UPDATE: Boston Police are asking social media users not to post information they hear on police frequencies/scanner channels.*



$#@! them, it's a small ounce of trying to keep them honest... dreading the day they encrypt.

----------


## The Northbreather

If we Americans would just use this we wouldn't of had to use all those police.




Please keep us safe o wise sheperds

----------


## CPUd

Earlier this morning they were being ordered use less than lethal rounds in their shotguns.  They want this guy alive.

----------


## sailingaway

*CJ Ciaramella ‏@cjciaramella now
Schroedinger's boat RT @HuffPostMedia: Boston Globe reporter: he's not moving. WCVB reporter: he is moving.*

----------


## bunklocoempire

(police scanner) talk of "HRT" and asking about communication with the "Bureau" and also a negotiator.

----------


## sailingaway

*PetesWire Peter Wilson 6m
BREAKING: Better shot of boat where suspected #bostonmarathon bomber was hiding out. #wbz pic.twitter.com/HsVqIDbMMd*

except I heard the cover was off.

----------


## sailingaway

> (police scanner) talk of "HRT" and asking about communication with the "Bureau" and also a negotiator.


good re negotiator.  The Boston PD is handling this much better than happened here with Dorner. The people who live there must have much greater confidence in the police as a consequence.

----------


## hardrightedge

we have movement... legs are moving

----------


## sailingaway

*Kenny Holmes 7News ‏@KHOLMESlive now
#BREAKING ABC has eyewitness George Pizzuto, neighbor of boat owner, says boat owner saw blood & saw what looked like a body inside the boat*

----------


## RickyJ

> we have movement... legs are moving


Where are you seeing this?

----------


## sailingaway

*Claudia Hock ‏@ClaudiaHock now
There is movement. An arm moved via #scanner*

----------


## The Northbreather

> *PetesWire Peter Wilson 6m
> BREAKING: Better shot of boat where suspected #bostonmarathon bomber was hiding out. #wbz pic.twitter.com/HsVqIDbMMd*
> 
> except I heard the cover was off.


Google Earth!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

so how do they do this, 'come out naked?'

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Where are you seeing this?


Listening:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ma-rt-9-window-cam

----------


## The Northbreather

New catch-phrase we get from this: FLUID SITUATION

"Its really a fluid situation Wolf."

"They're firing flash-bangs it really a fluid situation."

----------


## CPUd

Maybe already posted somewhere else, but here is a photo of the body of suspect #1

http://i.imgur.com/0U0ozqt.jpg

----------


## awake

They know we are listening...

----------


## axiomata

> Listening:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ma-rt-9-window-cam


"Your downlink is being downloaded to the internet." "Do you want the downlink terminated" That's affirmative."

----------


## FrankRep

> "Your downlink is being downloaded to the internet." "Do you want the downlink terminated" That's affirmative."


Yep. I heard them just say that. :-\

----------


## RockEnds

> Maybe already posted somewhere else, but here is a photo of the body of suspect #1
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0U0ozqt.jpg


I'm guessing they tried to operate?  I hope that's what caused that.

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN:

"The suspects didn't have a very good endgame compared to the marathon attack. "

'They must of had help.' 

"They may have gotten some remote training or training via the internet"

----------


## sailingaway

*Ben Swann ‏@Fox19BenSwann now
NBC is reporting the boat is now on fire*

they've cut the feed which makes sense if they are discussing strategy , but if it is negotiation, why?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Media getting too close to scene.  Info is power.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> CNN:
> 
> "The suspects didn't have a very good endgame compared to the marathon attack. "
> 
> 'They must of had help.' 
> 
> "They may have gotten some remote training or training via the internet"


Internet training: "To remove police wanted level, enter: up, down, up, down, left, right, left right, square, circle, triangle, x."

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN woman:

"It seems like they planned the attack so well but their escape plan was so bad.

Almost like they were depending on *someone else for their exit strategy and that person just disappeared*."



Anderson Cooper:

"We don't want to go to far on speculation"


(paraphased but close, need tubage)

----------


## awake

"You can see em"..."watch your mic"

----------


## CPUd

watch yer mic
watch yer mic
watch yer mic
watch yer micwatch yer mic
watch yer mic
watch yer mic

----------


## kcchiefs6465

"Watch your mics, watch your mics"

----------


## FrankRep

> "You can see em"


"Watch your mic, Watch your mic"

----------


## bunklocoempire

"watch yer mic"

To anyone that does any scanning an open mic is GOLD

----------


## awake

I guess we are the enemy listening in?

----------


## DonovanJames

I just tuned in... what are you referring too about the watch your mic?

----------


## CPUd

> I just tuned in... what are you referring too about the watch your mic?


they're talking strategy on the radios.,..

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I just tuned in... what are you referring too about the watch your mic?


A cop had an open mic and the dispatcher was trying to warn him. You could hear everything the cop was saying.

----------


## awake

The guys with eyes on the suspect had a live mic...some other clown was trying to tell them they were broadcasting on their mic sensitive info...lol

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I just tuned in... what are you referring too about the watch your mic?


When officers aren't aware that their microphone is stuck open they tend to say things more freely -we're not supposed to hear what they really say/think

----------


## sailingaway

*Craig Bowden #MV4F ‏@CraigBowden2020 now
BREAKING: Police now making assault on boat*

----------


## devil21

a bit of levity

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *Craig Bowden #MV4F ‏@CraigBowden2020 now
> BREAKING: Police now making assault on boat*


All I'm hearing is some cops are thirsty.

----------


## sailingaway

*Gunter Ollmann ‏@gollmann 9h
CNN breaking news "We see a dog, it is barking. It could be a K9 unit. We don't know. It is a dog." < can't make this stuff up.*

----------


## bunklocoempire

I would hope this episode would get more folks interested in traditional and trunking scanners/two way radios for their area.

----------


## awake

"Negotiating.."

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> *Gunter Ollmann ‏@gollmann 9h
> CNN breaking news "We see a dog, it is barking. It could be a K9 unit. We don't know. It is a dog." < can't make this stuff up.*


Uh oh.

----------


## sailingaway

*Bauzen ‏@Bauzen now
Legislation to ban boats is slated to hit the House floor in the next hour.*

----------


## CPUd

They might be getting the guy some water, too.  EMS on the way.

----------


## The Northbreather

CNN expert:

Suspect has no personal identity because he is named after Islamic leader.

----------


## sailingaway

*Terry Davila ‏@terrydvl now
ABC Poll: Americans Believe Guns Make Homes Safer http://shar.es/Jw3tB  via @BreitbartNews*

----------


## RM918

> Uh oh.


If cops have to pick between gunning down a dangerous bombing suspect and a dog, I think we all know that dog's toast.

----------


## The Northbreather

Sailing Away for chief editor!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Suspect attempted to start fire in boat, but didn't work.

Still alive, but wounded.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Duplicate.

----------


## sailingaway

*Samuel Minter ‏@abulsme now
RT @MichaelSkolnik: NBC is reporting that negotiator on the scene & that he is still alive. Have heard nothing in past 10 min bout movement.*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> CNN expert:
> 
> Suspect has no personal identity because he is named after Islamic leader.


Well isn't that just 'special.'

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Sailing Away for chief editor!


She must have like seven arms and two heads!  How does she do all this?!

----------


## kathy88

> CNN expert:
> 
> Suspect has no personal identity because he is named after Islamic leader.


NO they didn't. Did they? SMFH

----------


## FrankRep

Someone's wife: "I told you that boat would be nothing but trouble."

----------


## green73

Oliver Cooper ‏@OliverCooper 1h

The Czech ambassador to the US had to issue a statement explaining his country is not Chechnya. God bless America. http://www.mzv.cz/washington/en/czec...the_czech.html …
Retweeted by Glenn Greenwald

----------


## sailingaway

*Jenna Price ‏@JennaPrice now
Official statement from Czech Embassy in #USA: "The #Czech Republic and #Chechnya are two very different entities" http://bit.ly/12tgXV0*

----------


## Ranger29860

lol wow.

----------


## sailingaway

*Kenny Holmes 7News ‏@KHOLMESlive now
BREAKING: Globe photog hears police say, "We know you're in there. Come out on your own terms. Come out with your hands up."
- @BostonGlobe*

----------


## kathy88

> She must have like seven arms and two heads!  How does she do all this?!


Marsha Marsha Marsha!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Someone's wife: "I told you that boat would be nothing but trouble."


/End thread

----------


## bunklocoempire

So when do the new Bearcats arrive for 2014?  Will there be an Eddie Bauer limited edition?

----------


## FrankRep

> *Jenna Price ‏@JennaPrice now
> Official statement from Czech Embassy in #USA: "The #Czech Republic and #Chechnya are two very different entities" http://bit.ly/12tgXV0*


LOL.

----------


## Aratus

the czech embassy staff deep down really totally knows that most of our nation is only at best semi-literate and they felt impelled to clarify this?

----------


## sailingaway

*The Boston Globe ‏@BostonGlobe now
BREAKING NEWS: New Bedford police say they assisted feds in executing a search warrant on home in New Bedford.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Dawn Shambor ‏@dawsha 2m
@Shopgirl49 they sent a robot in*

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> *The Boston Globe ‏@BostonGlobe now
> BREAKING NEWS: New Bedford police say they assisted feds in executing a search warrant on home in New Bedford.*


Some distance from Boston.

----------


## sailingaway

*RT America ‏@RT_America now
DEVELOPING:  Three people taken into custody in New Bedford as part of Boston Marathon bombing investigation, according to @BostonGlobe*

----------


## awake

"unidentified black bag identified.." "17 Broadway Watertown...walking distance of scene.."

----------


## The Northbreather

> NO they didn't. Did they? SMFH


They really did.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> "unidentified black bag identified.." "17 Broadway Watertown...walking distance of scene.."


And here we go again....

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Unattended bag found on street in walking distance from where they're at.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Suspect in custody.

----------


## bunklocoempire

New bag bans coming...

----------


## kathy88

I'm kinda giddy they haven't executed the kid yet. I want to hear what he has to say.

----------


## sailingaway

*Nolan McNamee ‏@NolanForLiberty now
"HRT only" repeated over & over.*

----------


## dancjm

Applause?

----------


## FrankRep

> Suspect in custody.


Heard that too.

Good.

----------


## RickyJ

Suspect is in custody.

----------


## CPUd

they got him in custody, no one allowed in the hot zone

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm kinda kiddy they haven't executed the kid yet. I want to hear what he has to say.


If they take and keep him alive I will have great respect for the Boston PD.

----------


## KramerDSP

Caught alive!?!?

----------


## sailingaway

*Matt Pearce ‏@mattdpearce 1m
Boston scanner: "Suspect is in custody." "medic! medic!"*

----------


## dancjm

> If they take and keep him alive I will have great respect for the Boston PD.


Amen. Very refreshing.

----------


## dancjm

> Caught alive!?!?


Yes.

----------


## RickyJ

> I'm kinda giddy they haven't executed the kid yet. I want to hear what he has to say.


"I'm innocent!"

What else would he say?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> If they take and keep him alive I will have great respect for the Boston PD.


Depending on how injured he is, that appears to be what happened.

I am truly surprised.

----------


## sailingaway

*Kevin Kinkead ‏@PhilUnionKevinK 8h
I made an "infographic" to help my 'Murican friends distinguish between Chechnya and the Czech Republic. pic.twitter.com/v4BjdTJUun*

----------


## Lucille

> Oliver Cooper ‏@OliverCooper 1h
> 
> The Czech ambassador to the US had to issue a statement explaining his country is not Chechnya. God bless America. http://www.mzv.cz/washington/en/czec...the_czech.html 
> Retweeted by Glenn Greenwald


OMGLOL

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I'm innocent?


Your foreign policy ruined my country?

----------


## sailingaway

*Sean Davis ‏@seanmdav 4s
Local CBS says suspect in custody and headed to hospital.*

----------


## CPUd

they have a bomb dog in there now checking the area

----------


## RickyJ

> *Sean Davis ‏@seanmdav 4s
> Local CBS says suspect in custody and headed to hospital.*


I hope he lives. It would be a miracle after getting shot at so many times.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Depending on how injured he is, that appears to be what happened.
> 
> I am truly surprised.


Same here. Stunned.

What befuddles me is why they didn't get the hell out of dodge right after the bombings. The kid went back to his college campus and even gave someone a ride. It wasn't until their faces were plastered on national TV three days later that they decided to subsequently rob a 7-11, do carjackings, and engage in gun battles with the police. Doesn't feel right to me.

----------


## dancjm

> Same here. Stunned.
> 
> What befuddles me is why they didn't get the hell out of dodge right after the bombings. The kid went back to his college campus and even gave someone a ride. It wasn't until their faces were plastered on national TV three days later that they decided to subsequently rob a 7-11, do carjackings, and engage in gun battles with the police. Doesn't feel right to me.


They did not rob the 7/11

----------


## awake

This guy is a designated terrorist, you won't hear another word from his mouth one way or the other.

----------


## Lucille

> *Matt Pearce ‏@mattdpearce 1m
> Boston scanner: "Suspect is in custody." "medic! medic!"*


Wow.  Even with Boobus screaming for blood.  See, LAPD?  It can be done!

I hope he makes it, and gets a trial.

----------


## hardrightedge

> Same here. Stunned.
> 
> What befuddles me is why they didn't get the hell out of dodge right after the bombings. The kid went back to his college campus and even gave someone a ride. It wasn't until their faces were plastered on national TV three days later that they decided to subsequently rob a 7-11, do carjackings, and engage in gun battles with the police. Doesn't feel right to me.



According to an official earlier...they didn't rob the 711...it was a coincidence that they were there

----------


## The Northbreather

Tomorrow at press conference:

Suspect died in route to hospital. We were forced to dispose of the subject at sea and there are no photos.

----------


## Aratus

we are at page one hundred in this thread

----------


## Carson

Fark seemed fark'd for a while there. They have several 1,500 plus post threads today alone. Took forever to get on.

Lots of post here also!

www.fark.com

----------


## CPUd

> Same here. Stunned.
> 
> What befuddles me is why they didn't get the hell out of dodge right after the bombings. The kid went back to his college campus and even gave someone a ride. It wasn't until their faces were plastered on national TV three days later that they decided to subsequently rob a 7-11, do carjackings, and engage in gun battles with the police. Doesn't feel right to me.



so far:

they weren't the guys who robbed the 7/11

they didn't have the financial means to get out of town

after Monday, they were trying to go back to their normal routines in the community

they _possibly_ were trying to plant bombs at MIT

----------


## KramerDSP

> They did not rob the 7/11


Thy didn't? Could have sworn I saw the kid in a surveillance video at a gas station.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> Same here. Stunned.
> 
> What befuddles me is why they didn't get the hell out of dodge right after the bombings. The kid went back to his college campus and even gave someone a ride. It wasn't until their faces were plastered on national TV three days later that they decided to subsequently rob a 7-11, do carjackings, and engage in gun battles with the police. Doesn't feel right to me.


is it accurate ?

----------


## sailingaway

*Gabriella Andriulli ‏@homegrownsmarts now
According to ABC a robot just flipping tipped the boat over and dumped the suspect out. Lolwut. #Watertown #BostonManhunt*

Now why are Boston's police so much better than ours??

----------


## bunklocoempire

> This guy is a designated terrorist, you won't hear another word from his mouth one way or the other.


*Lindsey Graham wets his lips*

----------


## sailingaway

*Kenny Holmes 7News ‏@KHOLMESlive now
#BREAKING UPDATE: ABC NEWS @BrianRoss confirms suspect fired at police and police did not fire back.*

----------


## awake

I wonder if he will get a court case..?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Thy didn't? Could have sworn I saw the kid in a surveillance video at a gas station.


They were there but didn't rob it.

----------


## Jeremy

> I wonder if he will get a court case..?


Of course he will.

----------


## RickyJ

> Thy didn't? Could have sworn I saw the kid in a surveillance video at a gas station.


Just being at 7/11 doesn't mean you robbed it. They framed them there, just like they probably framed them for the bombings.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I wonder if he will get a court case..?


Gitmo's newest fish.

If Lindsey Graham has anything to say about it, anyways.

----------


## RickyJ

> I wonder if he will get a court case..?


He is an American citizen, he better get a court case!

----------


## RickyJ

> *Kenny Holmes 7News ‏@KHOLMESlive now
> #BREAKING UPDATE: ABC NEWS @BrianRoss confirms suspect fired at police and police did not fire back.*


That is very hard to believe.

----------


## Jeremy

> Gitmo's newest fish.
> 
> If Lindsey Graham has anything to say about it, anyways.


He won't be going to gitmo.

----------


## The Northbreather

Returning to New Posts button


C yas

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> *Kenny Holmes 7News ‏@KHOLMESlive now
> #BREAKING UPDATE: ABC NEWS @BrianRoss confirms suspect fired at police and police did not fire back.*


This doesn't fit the Jones narrative.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Did his dad just save his life with this statement?   There were reports  that boat may have been set to fire with flash grenades, and for  sometime impression was created that he may be burnt to death like the  rogue California cop manhunt end few weeks ago.




> The elder Tsarnaev, in a series of conversations with ABC News,  insisted  that his sons were innocent, but said he would appeal to his  son to  "surrender peacefully." 
> * "Give up. Give up. You have a bright future ahead of you. Come home to Russia," the dad said. 
> *
> * The father warned, however, "If they killed him, then all hell would break loose."* 
> *"If they kill my second child, I will know that it is an inside  job, a  hit job. The police are to blame," the father told ABC News.  "Someone,  some organization is out to get them."* 
> 
>  Anzor Tsarnaev said that his sons were "set up" and that they are "very   nice kids" who have no experience with weapons and explosives.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/boston-bomb...6#.UXFh6bXDmIo

----------


## KramerDSP

> so far:
> 
> they weren't the guys who robbed the 7/11
> 
> they didn't have the financial means to get out of town
> 
> after Monday, they were trying to go back to their normal routines in the community
> 
> they _possibly_ were trying to plant bombs at MIT


Wow. The guy that actually did rob the 7-11 has every cop in the northeastern United States breathing down his neck now. I wonder what he's thinking. "I just had to rob the 7-11 where the two terrorist brothers were caught on a cam there!".

Not having the financial means? Yet they had money to make multiple explosives? I can buy that they were "cut off" by a third person or group that didn't take care of that part for them like they expected. But then the fact they tried to "go back to their normal routines" honestly makes no sense to me. They had the largest criminal investigation in the history of Massachusetts going after their asses, and they return to a normal routine? Not buying it.

----------


## Aratus

luv... "crazy like a fox" is an auld expression

----------


## RickyJ

> Wow. The guy that actually did rob the 7-11 has every cop in the northeastern United States breathing down his neck now. I wonder what he's thinking. "I just had to rob the 7-11 where the two terrorist brothers were caught on a cam there!".
> 
> Not having the financial means? Yet they had money to make multiple explosives? I can buy that they were "cut off" by a third person or group that didn't take care of that part for them like they expected. But then the fact they tried to "go back to their normal routines" honestly makes no sense to me. They had the largest criminal investigation in the history of Massachusetts going after their asses, and they return to a normal routine? Not buying it.


I don't buy it either. They were there to see the marathon more than likely.

----------


## sailingaway

> Did his dad just save his life with this statement?   There were reports  that boat may have been set to fire with flash grenades, and for  sometime impression was created that he may be burnt to death like the  rogue California cop manhunt end few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/boston-bomb...6#.UXFh6bXDmIo


that sounds like Vito Corleone to the five families after Sonny died and he wanted to bring Michael home...

Not suggesting anything, but doesn't it sound like that?

----------


## CPUd

> Wow. The guy that actually did rob the 7-11 has every cop in the northeastern United States breathing down his neck now. I wonder what he's thinking. "I just had to rob the 7-11 where the two terrorist brothers were caught on a cam there!".
> 
> Not having the financial means? Yet they had money to make multiple explosives? I can buy that they were "cut off" by a third person or group that didn't take care of that part for them like they expected. But then the fact they tried to "go back to their normal routines" honestly makes no sense to me. They had the largest criminal investigation in the history of Massachusetts going after their asses, and they return to a normal routine? Not buying it.


If the story from the mechanic checks out, he tried to get his car out of the shop on Monday or Tuesday, but it was not ready yet.  So they couldn't use it to get out of town; after the FBI released their photos, I think they realized they couldn't stay there anymore, which led to what happened last night.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> He won't be going to gitmo.


I don't think he will either. Hence the,




> If Lindsey Graham has anything to say about it, anyways.


I dont think they are going to say his specific motives either. I am thinking it had something to do with our foreign policy. Whether that be how our foreign policy affected Chechnya or whether it's another country I could not say. It isn't going to be in the MSM narrative either way.

----------


## CPUd

> I don't buy it either. They were there to see the marathon more than likely.


There is a picture of one of them standing a few feet away from a bag on the ground where one of the explosions occurred.  I doubt they were set up, but it is plausible that they were put up to it by others.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> *RT America ‏@RT_America now
> DEVELOPING:  Three people taken into custody in New Bedford as part of Boston Marathon bombing investigation, according to @BostonGlobe*


Any update on this?

----------


## sailingaway

*RT America ‏@RT_America now
MORE: Tsarnaev going to Mount Auburn Hospital, reports @BostonGlobe http://on.rt.com/hu3yye* 

isn't that the one that had a 'code black' bomb threat last night? Ironic if so.

----------


## sailingaway

> Any update on this?


*Leslie Marshall ‏@LeslieMarshall now
Two men, One Woman taken into custody in New Bedford, MA ( 1st radio mkt i worked in)-in connection w/ Suspect #2 & bombing*

TheBlaze ‏@theblaze now
Three People Reportedly Taken Into Custody in New Bedford, Mass. as Part of Boston Bombing Investigation http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/0 http://t.co/rrocLfocgl

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> This doesn't fit the Jones narrative.


That doesn't fit the common sense narrative. If someone shoots at the police, they are going to shoot back. Perhaps houses weren't cleared in the back and they showed exceptional restraint but come on, if you even point a gun at an officer you are going to get shot. No questions asked.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> that sounds like Vito Corleone to the five families after Sonny died and he wanted to bring Michael home...
> 
> Not suggesting anything, but doesn't it sound like that?


Not upto date on mob history but could be.
Wondering how much role if any that played in his son being captured alive, a man with nothing to lose can be dangerous and given the history of militancy in that region such a warning may have some credibility.

----------


## sailingaway

*Laura Walker ‏@LauraWalkerKC now
Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was seen at Hidden Brook Apartments on Carriage Drive in New Bedford yesterday. Three more suspects arrested there.*

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

SWAT vehicle: "It was a pleasure. Boston PD."

----------


## sailingaway

*PrattNetworks LLC ‏@pjpratt now
@dankennedy_nu Aren't those arrests in New Bedford? Reported it was off campus housing for UMASS-Dartmouth.*

that's about it substantively

----------


## Aratus

sailingaway has placed online here in this thread quite a few tweets that are very readable

----------


## sailingaway

> Not upto date on mob history but could be.
> Wondering how much role if any that played in his son being captured alive, a man with nothing to lose can be dangerous and given the history of militancy in that region such a warning may have some credibility.


Doubt much. He's identified and could be looked for.  But it is interesting.  I want to learn the facts of this.

----------


## Slutter McGee

Oh they caught him alive. I know some of you absolutely guaranteed he would be killed. Yay, we get to see all you conspiracy fellers admit you are wrong and this is not some massive coverup by the police to cover up their false flag/inside job/or whatever inane theory you have..right?

Oh wait, you are going to pull some other stupid $#@!ing theory out of your ass that somehow promotes your paranoid delusions despite no evidence to support it. I get it now.

Good job cops.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## sailingaway

residents who fled the area where boat was:



but it's got more details about New Bedford and the boat: http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/201...campaign=sm_tw

----------


## sailingaway

> Oh they caught him alive. I know some of you absolutely guaranteed he would be killed. Yay, we get to see all you conspiracy fellers admit you are wrong and this is not some massive coverup by the police to cover up their false flag/inside job/or whatever inane theory you have..right?
> 
> Oh wait, you are going to pull some other stupid $#@!ing theory out of your ass that somehow promotes your paranoid delusions despite no evidence to support it. I get it now.
> 
> Good job cops.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


I didn't think he'd be killed in a conspiracy way, but was afraid he might be in a 'civilians mean nothing' way given what I saw and heard with Dorner.  Respect to the Boston PD.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Doubt much. He's identified and could be looked for.  But it is interesting.  I want to learn the facts of this.


Was OBL also identified?  Apples and oramges, but to make a point. Besides cycle of "revenge"  could have nationalistic/tribal color also and not just family affair as we see in Afghanistan/Iraq etc.
Also not aware that Timothy McVeigh had any immediate family members who died at Waco.

----------


## sailingaway

*tollie williams ‏@tollie now
Sad. /RT @13WHAM: No Miranda warning will be given to suspect, public safety exception is being invokved for limited & focused interrogation*

----------


## sailingaway

*Chuck Nellis ‏@ChuckNellis now
He was unda a tahp in a bowt in the back yahd! Wicked pissah! #BostoniansTomorrow*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Was OBL also identified?  Apples and oramges, but to make a point. Besides cycle of "revenge"  could have nationalistic/tribal color also and not just family affair as we see in Afghanistan/Iraq etc.


I doubt his true motives will ever be released by the MSM.

I'd being willing to bet it had something to do with our foreign policy.

It's all a shame, really.

----------


## CPUd

> *tollie williams ‏@tollie now
> Sad. /RT @13WHAM: No Miranda warning will be given to suspect, public safety exception is being invokved for limited & focused interrogation*


is "focused interrogation" like "enhanced interrogation"?

they will want to know if there are any bombs planted in the city, and if there are anyone else involved still in the city.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *tollie williams ‏@tollie now
> Sad. /RT @13WHAM: No Miranda warning will be given to suspect, public safety exception is being invokved for limited & focused interrogation*


Hmm. Well a few mock family executions and shocked genitals might be just what is needed to make him talk. After all, this is not America, and the truth is hard to come by.

----------


## hardrightedge

Boston Pd made it clear during this ordeal..."Do Not Fire"...anyone listening to the scanner knows this is true...

----------


## Slutter McGee

> I didn't think he'd be killed in a conspiracy way, but was afraid he might be in a 'civilians mean nothing' way given what I saw and heard with Dorner.  Respect to the Boston PD.


Let me clarify. I thought there was a good chance he would be killed to, much in the same way you did. I meant him being killed because of a direct conspiratorial connection, which many here have suggested or implied.

Slutter McGee

----------


## Carson

Good one on fark.

http://www.fark.com/comments/7708809/83733192#c83733192

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I doubt his true motives will ever be released by the MSM.
> 
> *I'd being willing to bet it had something to do with our foreign policy.*
> 
> It's all a shame, really.


That is the most likely connection. Actually that is certain based just on  recent history and US intervention there & Nebraska literature investments to create militant radicals to target Russia in recent times.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## FrankRep

*ABCNEWS: NO MIRANDA RIGHTS - PUBLIC SAFETY EXCEPTION...*
http://www.drudgereport.com/

NBCNEWS: Sustained significant blood loss... 
http://www.drudgereport.com/

----------


## phill4paul

> 


  Lol!

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*It appears Iraq has WMDs and was connected 9/11 - CNN/CBS/NBC/NYT/Wolf Blitzer circa 2002.*

----------


## sailingaway

*Military & Defense ‏@BI_Defense now
This Map Shows The Boston Manhunt From Beginning To End http://read.bi/13yy22v* 



more at link

----------


## Carson

Don't know if this has been posted here.

http://www.infowars.com/contractors-...re-detonation/

----------


## FrankRep

Father Message to Son: Tell Police Everything. Everything. Just Be Honest... 

Developing...

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...d-in-shootout/

----------


## KramerDSP

> There is a picture of one of them standing a few feet away from a bag on the ground where one of the explosions occurred.  I doubt they were set up, but it is plausible that they were put up to it by others.


I agree. They definitely had a hand in it and were the perpetrators, IMO. There will probably be more questions than answers when it is all said and done. Something major must have happened to the 19 year old kid if all accounts are to be believed.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Someone says the boat is already on Craigslist.

----------


## FrankRep

> Someone says the boat is already on Craigslist.


It was fake.

"This posting has been flagged for removal. "

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/boa/3754384234.html

----------


## sailingaway

*RT America ‏@RT_America now
BREAKING: Suspect has gunshot wound to the neck, and gunshot wound to the leg, according to @CBSNews http://on.rt.com/hu3yye*

----------


## sailingaway

*Darth Vader ‏@DepressedDarth now
That awkward moment when you try to escape on a boat and realize it's still on land.*

----------


## phill4paul

> Someone says the boat is already on Craigslist.





> It was fake.
> 
> "This posting has been flagged for removal. "
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/boa/3754384234.html


  RonPaulFanInGA is bad about speculative conspiracy theory.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Shep Smith just asked about the miranda rights. Attorney looked pissed off.

----------


## sailingaway

*tollie williams ‏@tollie now
Picture of second suspect being arrested. Reminder: he’s alive. /via @Hossenator pic.twitter.com/t6xIf86nfH*

----------


## sailingaway

> Shep Smith just asked about the miranda rights. Attorney looked pissed off.


Too damned bad.

----------


## FrankRep

> Shep Smith just asked about the miranda rights. Attorney looked pissed off.


ABCNEWS: NO MIRANDA RIGHTS - PUBLIC SAFETY EXCEPTION...
http://abcnews.go.com/US/boston-bomb...&#.UXHvs0K6a0J

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Don't know if this has been posted here.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/contractors-...re-detonation/


That has to be the most stupid "evidence" I have ever seen in my entire life. Don't get me wrong, I am more than happy to look beyond an official story.....if there is more evidence than two guys walking around and then people obviously checking around to see if another bomb has been placed anywhere.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *RT America ‏@RT_America now
> BREAKING: Suspect has gunshot wound to the neck, and gunshot wound to the leg, according to @CBSNews http://on.rt.com/hu3yye*


I suppose that is better than having a leg blown off.

I really have no sympathy for the man, whatsoever. I want him to have a trial though.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I suppose that is better than having a leg blown off.
> 
> I really have no sympathy for the man, whatsoever. I want him to have a trial though.


I want a trial not for him, but for his victims.

----------


## FrankRep

> I suppose that is better than having a leg blown off.
> 
> I really have no sympathy for the man, whatsoever. I want him to have a trial though.


Innocent until proven guilty. He's still a suspect.

----------


## sailingaway

> I want a trial not for him, but for his victims.


I want a trial for innocent civilians who can be unjustly accused.  They had two entirely different people ID'd on the police scanner last night. It could have been them pulled in.

----------


## TheTexan

> Innocent until proven guilty. He's still a suspect.


Innocent until proven executed

----------


## FrankRep

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...d-in-shootout/

9:10 p.m ET: Suspect was injured by a “flash bang” grenade and is bleeding badly, federal sources tell ABC News. The extent of his injuries is unknown at this time.

----------


## Carson

> I want a trial for innocent civilians who can be unjustly accused.  They had two entirely different people ID'd on the police scanner last night. It could have been them pulled in.


Seems enough people dressed like the suspects at the race. I can't help wonder if the proportions are correct to similar events. Specially after seeing the Info Wars contractor pictures. Even so the popularity of dressing that way could have been calculated and no real decoys needed.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> RonPaulFanInGA is bad about speculative conspiracy theory.


And the Alex Jones fanboy butthurt continues.

----------


## phill4paul

> And the Alex Jones fanboy butthurt continues.


  I'm not an AJ fanboy. Your speculative conspiracy theory continues.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Innocent until proven guilty. He's still a suspect.


True. I am not doling out the punishment, though. Just off of what I've seen/read/heard I am assuming he is the person who committed this crime. I have no sympathy for the man. (aside from that he very well may be getting tortured.. which I am morally opposed to) I like the idea of a rule of law, as I am sure you do as well. He should get a fair trial by a jury of his peers and evidence against him should be laid out.

I believe he is one of the men who perpetrated this crime. Whether the FBI or a semi-related agency planted the thought in his mind or whether they could have prevented it is another thing. (that I hope is explored in the trial) With all of those hurt, I am not shedding any proverbial tears for the man who probably was responsible. (though other people may be responsible as well)

----------


## CPUd



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

"Possible blood stains and bullet holes."

----------


## devil21

So they're claiming he was actually shot during the standoff last night/this morning and has been holed up in the boat all day, bleeding but still alive.  If really shot in the neck I have a hard time believing he's still alive.

And douchebag on CNN just compared WoT to the WoD, saying they will never end.  Great......

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> So they're claiming he was actually shot during the standoff last night/this morning and has been holed up in the boat all day, bleeding but still alive.  If really shot in the neck I have a hard time believing he's still alive.


Based off the pics I saw, I doubt he'll be alive much longer. But who knows.


Of course, it might be just long enough for the FBI to get the intel they need.

----------


## The Northbreather

> 


"smells slightly fishy"

----------


## devil21

Oh boy here comes the attempts to smear the mother as a radical muslim 9/11 conspiracy theorist on CNN.

----------


## CPUd

ban CNN

----------

